# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  .. حـــظــــــك اليـــــوم  ..

## hope

السـلام عليــكم 

كيف الحـــاااال ؟ 

عسأأكم بخير وطيبيين 


المهييم .. 

اني  ياحبي للأبراج فديتهم  :rolleyes:  فـ عشان كذا سويت هالموضوع الجميل <<  :toung: جميل قالت خخ

 هني بانزل حظـك مع الأبرج طبعــاا لـ ( ماغي فرح )   وأكيــد يوميـــاً ان الله قدرنــي ..


تمنياتي بالتفــاعل في الموضوع والتوفيق للجميع ..

دمتم بخير ..

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 21 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
علاقاتك العاطفية سيُسلط عليها الضوء كما أنك ستكون منهمكاً جداً بالمغامرات أو اللقاءات الجديدة. توقّع زيادة جيدة في مصادرك: زيادة في المدفوعات ، أو إرث، أو منحة دراسية، ستأتيك مكافأة أو شيء من هذا القبيل. هذه الزيادة ستكون عامل مهم لتمويل مشروع كنت تفكر به منذ زمن قديم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
القوة والنشاط العضلي بازدياد؛ ستبدو جيّداً جداً من الناحية الجسدية. سيحفّزك الأشخاص النشيطون المتحمسون. أدائك في عملك سيصل إلى ذروته. علاوة على ذلك، ستكون موضع كلّ الانتباه. حاول ان تستغل هذه الفترة من ناحية العمل لأن نشاطك الجسدي سيرافقه نشاط عقلي متميز يساعدك في إنجاز مهام العمل لديك .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لا تخشى طلب الدعم من الأشخاص المؤثرين لكي يعززوا مشاريعك. على الصعيد الغرامي، سيكون لديك الشجاعة بما فيه الكفاية لأن تعلن التصريح الذي كان منتظراً لوقت طويل. لا تتردد في التعاطي مع من حولك امنح نفسك و المحيطين بك الكثير من الثقة كي تستطيع مصارحتهم و التعامل بايجابية مع كافة الافكار التي يطرحونها .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
فيما يتعلق بزواجك، هناك أسئلة مالية يجب أن تعالج بكثير من اللباقة. ستواجه حواراً صعباً مع أطفالك، خصوصاً إذا كنّ بنات مراهقات. هذا السن حساس جدا لا تحاول ان تضغط على عائلتك باسلوب السلطة و انما اعتمد الايجابية بالحوار و النقاش ، يمكنك استشارة قريب او صديق و طلب معونته و تجنب الانجراف الى حالة العصبية و الانفعال .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
كن حذراً في علاقاتك الجنسية وحميتك. فكر بإعطاء شيء غير متوقّع لحياتك العائلية، و إلا فإنك ستحسّ بضجر من الأحباب. اعتمد التغيير و التنوع في علاقتك العاطفية مع الشريك ابتعد عن الامور التي تجعلك تحس بالضغط و الانزعاج بغض النظر عن الخسارة المادية التي يمكن ان تسببها لك حافظ على روح علية من المرح و البهجة 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
عائلتك قد تتعرّض للخطر إذا كنت لا تستطيع النجاح في تحريرها. الأزواج قد يقرّرون بصعوبة الافتراق في هذه الفترة ؛ أما العزّاب فبالعكس، سيكون لديهم فرص قوية مع من يبني أو يعيد بناء حياتهم . لذا ابتعد عن أي مصدر ازعاج اذا كنت متزوجا و يفضل السفر برحلة الى مكان بعيد عن الاصدقاء و الاقارب اما اذا كنت عازبا فكن نشيطا اجتماعيا و حاول الاتصال بالآخرين و الاختلاط معهم .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
حاول تقييد نفقاتك إلى الحد الذي لا غنى عنه. ستكون في شكل طبيعي جيد جداً. المخاوف العائلية قد تزعجك. و لكنها سوف تمر بسهولة ، لا تجعل مسألة تقييد النفقات تشعرك بأنك بخيل و انما هي وضع ضروري للمرحلة القادمة لأنك قد تواجه ازمة مالية في العائلة . لاداعي للخوف و انما فقط الانتباه الى النفقات الغير ضرورية .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستجد صعوبة في الاتصال مع أطفالك؛ و كردّ فعل، ستسجن نفسك في توبيخ صامت، لكن لسوء الحظ لن يكون هذا هو الحلّ الجيد. حاول محاورتهم بأسلوب الاطفال و لا تنزعج من الفشل من المحاولة الاولى تابع محاولتك حتى تنجح لان العزلة هو الحل الاسوء لك و لعائلتك اطلب معونة الشريك في هذا الامر .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
احذر من الإضطرابات الدموية؛ لا تدع تعبك البسيط يتفاقم . في العمل، جهودك السابقة ستحمل ثمارها أخيراً و يمكنك أن تحصد نتائج جيدة. لا تجهد نفسك بغير سبب و ابتعد عن كل ما يسبب ضغط نفسي الجاء الى الطبيعة و حاول الاتصال بالاصدقاء لتخفيف الضغوط المحيطة .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ستحرز علاقات ممتازة مع أصدقائك؛ على الرغم من هذا يجب أن تبقي بعض المسافة لكي تحافظ على حريتك. لا تجعل علاقاتك مع اصدقائك قيدا عليك و انما اجعلها وسيلة للتوصل مع محيطك قد تحظى بصديق العمر في هذه الفترة حاول ان تبحث من بين الاصدقاء عمن تجده الاقرب اليط طبعاً و خلقاً . 


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تكثر من تعدد علاقاتك في نفس الوقت ، بل خضها واحدة واحدة. جد الوقت الملائم للكلام مع شخصِ واحد و بشكل خاص من ينظر إليك من زواياك الجيدة .لان العلاقات العديدة قد تجعلك تعيش حالة من الضياع و التشتت مما قد يسبب ضغوط نفسية كبيرة . حاول ان تكون متفهما للطرف الآخر وابتعد عن النقد المباشر .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. بدلاً من تركه يجنّنك، استرح وانظر إلى الموضوع من كافة أبعاده. لان الاستعجال قد يقودك الى اتخاذ قرارات خاطئة فقد تدخل في مشرع خاسر يكون مصيبة عليك او قد تترك فرصة العمر التي طالما انتظرتها . تأنى و كن منطقيا في تعاطيك مع الامور .
==================================================  ==================================

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو غناتي حور
عطاك ربي الف عافيه
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

يعطيش ألف عافية على هيك موضوع ،،،،
عاد أني أحب مواضيع الأبراج وأكيد راح تشوفيني في صفحتك
كل يوم ... يسلمو ودمتي في رعاية الباري...
أختك نسيم الذكريات

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم
يسلمووووووو غناتي حور
عطاك ربي الف عافيه
تحياتي

----------


## samaweya

يسلموو اختي حوور ماتقصرين : )

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسلموووو حور ع الطرح*
*بانتظاار المزيد..*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 23 / 3 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز . أنت مُلهَمٌ ومُلهِمٌ في نفس الوقت ، هذا اليوم يَعتمد الناس على كُلّ كلمة من كلماتك ، سترى العالم عند قدميك. استغل هذه الفرصة في الإقدام على المشاريع التي كنت تخاف الفشل فيها سابقا ، علاقاتك العاطفية في قمة الازدهار ، لقاء بصديق قديم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

تمتّع بكون الجميع يصدقك الآن. و لكن انتبه ، فهذا الأمر مؤقت ، و قد تواجه نفوراً إذا استمريت في تصديق نفسك. ابتعد عن المبالغة و كن واقعيا في تقدير الأمور كي لا تخسر ثقة من هم حولك ، علاقة العاطفية في تطور الازدهار حاول ان توطد علاقتك مع الشريك قدر الامكان و لا تجازف في اتخاذ قرارت مصيرية بشأن الاستثمار حاليا .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

ربما تشعر اليوم بثقل في المعدة مع احتمال الإصابة بالتشنّج ؛ خفّض استهلاكك من النشا ، عليك ببعض الأجبان ومنتجات الألبان، اشرب شراب الكمون , تناول بعضاً من نبات الشمرة والكزبرة. علاقات عاطفية متوترة مع الجنس الآخر عليك ان تكون هادئا في هذه المرحلة قرارت مهمة على المحك .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

لا تغامر بتحمّل أيّ مخاطر هذا اليوم حول ردّ فعل حتمي تقريباً. في علاقاتك مع الآخرين، كن أكثر مرونة لكي تتفادى إشتباكات عديمة الفائدة. استثمارت مهمة في الافق لذا لا تتسرع في اتخاذ قرار سريع الآن علاقات عاطفية ممتازة و سفر قريب بهدف العمل .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

شكرا على عقليتك الجديدة الإيجابية جداً، ستنجح في تعزيز موقعك المحترف. لا تزيّن المحبوب بكلّ الخصائص التي هو / هي لا يملكها في الحقيقة؛ حاول أن تتخلص من الروتين و تبعده عن حياتك كزوج. بعض الصعوبات في العمل من الممكن ان تجعلك عصبيا لا تنقل مشاكل العمل الى البيت . 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ستجد أن تلك التأخيرات الصغيرة في عملك ستسبّب لك الإحباط بمستويات عديدة. طاقتك ستكون عظيمة، لكن يحذر من الإفراط في التوتّرات العصبية القوية التي قد تثير المشاكل. لقاء بصديق قديم سوف يساعدك على اتخاذ خطوة مهمة نحو الأمام لا تكثر من السهر لأن ينعكس سلبا على عملك .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

ضربة حظّ ستسمح لك بإيجاد السكن الذي تحلم به. شارك زوجك أو صاحبك بالأفكار حول حساباتك المستحقة. علاقاتك مع أصدقائك ستكون أفضل بكثير من عادية.امورك المالية مستقرة مع احتمال كبير بالتحسن في الايام القادمة ، عاطفيا انت مستقر و تبحث عن امل جديد ، قد يصلك خبر مزعج من احد الاقارب .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

في عملك، يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. استثمارات مهمة و فرص عمل ممتازة و شركاء متميزون لديك حظ كبير في حقل المال حاول استغلاله . علاقاتك العاطفية جيدة جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل المشاحنات الصغيرة تتحول الى مشكلة . 


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

نوصي بالحذر إلى أولئك الذين سيستعملون أدوات معدنية بالإضافة إلى كلّ عمّال المعادن؛ سيكون هناك احتمال متزايد لحادث. حاول اتباع قوانين السلامة المهنية و ابتعد عن كل ما يجعلك متوترا او عصبيا خلال هذه الفترة ستتاح لك فرصة عمل كبيرة حاول استغلالها الى أقصى حد ، حب جدي في الافق و لقاء مهم .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 

إذا كنت تبدو متعباً، حاول أن تعيش حياة أكثر انتظاماً. شدّ يدك على محفظتك، و إلا ستصرف مالك على نزواتك. أما النفقات الأخرى، التي لا غنى عنها في الحقيقة، ستفرض نفسها . حاول الاسترخاء في الطبيعة بعيدا عن ضغط العمل او حاول تجديد علاقاتك العاطفية عبر التواصل مع الاحباب .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

تنتظرك مفاجآت عند كل منعطف ، و هي عشوائية بالتأكيد . لا تنتظر معجزة لتنقذك بل تحرك بأقصى سرعة ، على أي حال ستتلقى بعض المفاجآت اليوم ، و هي بمثابة رسالة 
تحذير لك ، ستحسّ بالرضا عن أحاسيسك هذا اليوم ، وعلاقاتك الرومانسية ستكون جيدة جداً. بسبب نزعتك التي تبدو فضولية ، ستخاطر بإقامة نزاعات أنت في غنى عنها .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]

في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها ببعض الملل ، يأتي شيء ما ( أو شخص ما ) في الحال ليقرع باب قلبك بقوة. تجاوب معه بكل ما تملك من إبداع ، و قدم أفضل ما عندك . ستجده متجاوبا معك إلى أقصى حد ممكن لا تبالغ في مدح نفسك و الا انتهى بك الامر الى التكذيب من الآخرين ، مكافأة مالية قريبة ، و انتقال إلى منزل جديد .




=========
*الله يسلمكم حباايب قلبي*

*مشكورين على الردود والتشجيــع ,, دمتم بحفظ الله ورعايته*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
> أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز . أنت مُلهَمٌ ومُلهِمٌ في نفس الوقت ، هذا اليوم يَعتمد الناس على كُلّ كلمة من كلماتك ، سترى العالم عند قدميك. استغل هذه الفرصة في الإقدام على المشاريع التي كنت تخاف الفشل فيها سابقا ، علاقاتك العاطفية في قمة الازدهار ، لقاء بصديق قديم .




يؤيؤيؤ  
أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز
يااارب يكون هالكلااام صحيح 
thanks
تحياااااتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حور العين*


*يعطيك  العافيه* 

*على الفكرة  الحلوا*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

يسلمووووووووو حور
يعطيج العافية .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ستجد أن تلك التأخيرات الصغيرة في عملك ستسبّب لك الإحباط بمستويات عديدة. طاقتك ستكون عظيمة، لكن يحذر من الإفراط في التوتّرات العصبية القوية التي قد تثير المشاكل. لقاء بصديق قديم سوف يساعدك على اتخاذ خطوة مهمة نحو الأمام لا تكثر من السهر لأن ينعكس سلبا على عملك .*

*يسلموووووووووووووووووووو حور على الأبراااج* 

*كل يوم نستناااكـ هههه*

*تح ــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــاااء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]  
> ضربة حظّ ستسمح لك بإيجاد السكن الذي تحلم به. شارك زوجك أو صاحبك بالأفكار حول حساباتك المستحقة. علاقاتك مع أصدقائك ستكون أفضل بكثير من عادية.امورك المالية مستقرة مع احتمال كبير بالتحسن في الايام القادمة ، عاطفيا انت مستقر و تبحث عن امل جديد ، قد يصلك خبر مزعج من احد الاقارب .



 

*تســــــلمي حور ع الأبراج يعطيك ألف عافية* 

*بأنتظـــــارجديدك حبوبهـ* 

*دمتي بود* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

في عملك، يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. استثمارات مهمة و فرص عمل ممتازة و شركاء متميزون لديك حظ كبير في حقل المال حاول استغلاله . علاقاتك العاطفية جيدة جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل المشاحنات الصغيرة تتحول الى مشكلة . 
*حور ..* 
**
*الله يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عااافيه ..*
*تحياااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## نجوى الغيب

*يسلموا أخت حور العين ...* 
*تحياتي ...*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 24 / 3 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. ستعاني من بعض الاضطرابات الصحية ، و ستشعر بالتعب بسرعة أكثر من المعتاد. لا تكثر من المناقشات التي تجدها غير مهمة لأنها تبعدك عن هدفك الاساسي حب كبير سيجد طريقه اليك فلا ترفضه كن متفهما لمن حولك لكي يتفهموك .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، ستتردّد كثيراً للبدء بالزواج. و من الناحية الصحية : ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. 

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. امورك المالية تعاني بعض الصعوبات نتيجة حسد و مضايقة من هم في محيط عملك عليك ان تتجاوز هذه المرحلة بالصبر كي تتمتع بالنجاح الذي سيأتي لاحقا .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

اليوم هناك ميل إلى الخلافات الزوجية؛ فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. حياتك العاطفية في وضع مستقر حاول استغلال هذه الفترة كي تقوي وجودك ضمن العائلة .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل . 

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. تابع نشاطك بشكل معتاد و تقبل نقد الآخرين و اقتراحاتهم ثم قرر انت ما نجده مناسبا ، عاطفيا انت على خلاف مع الشريك قد يتطور الى شجار حاول تجنب أي امر قد تجده يسبب لك ازعاجا او ضغطا نفسيا .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

أنت في مزاج ملائم  لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة . لذا لا تيأس من عدم ظهور نتائج مباشرة و كن ايجابيا في التعاطي مع كل ما هو مناسب لك و لعائلتك بعيد عن توقعات المستقبل التي قد تكون بعيدة نوعا ما للوقت الراهن . 

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

كن متأكداً أن الحياة ستأتي بما ستأتي به ، مهما فعلت لذا لا ترهق نفسك بطلب المستحيل و اعلم ان لكل شخص استطاعته التي يمكن ان يقدر عليها . من الناحية العاطفية ، حب جديد قد يطرق باب قلبك ، فلا توصد الباب اليوم و كن متأهبا لأي لقاء هذا الحب سيكون نقطة تحول كبيرة في حياتك بشكل عام على المستوى العاطفي و النفسي.

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 

ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأنك قد تقع في مشاكل انت بغنى عنها من اجل اشخاص ليسوا اهلا لذلك ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على  حياتك العاطفية قد لا تكون التغييرات التي تريدها و لكن هذا هو الحال فلا تتشأم و ابحث عن حب جديد .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .
ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته . الحب القادم سيكون جامحا فلا تحاول تقييده و انما جاريه كي تتمتع بالرومانسية ، ماديا انت في وضع جيد و مستقبل مشرق مع شريك جديد .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]

لا يمكنك إلا الاستسلام لما يمليه عليك قلبك و مشاعرك ستفرض نفسها عليك و على من حولك . حاول ان تستمتع بالحياة كما هي و ليس كما تريدها انت .قد يمر العمل بمرحلة خمول ، لكنها لن تطول فلا تكن مستعجلا لقطف ثمار عملك . ابتعد عن كل ما يؤذي مشاعرك او قد يدخلك في متاهة لا خروج منها

----------


## أسرار الليل

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، ستتردّد كثيراً للبدء بالزواج. و من الناحية الصحية : ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. 
مشكووووووورة حووور ع الطرحـ
يعطيكـ الف عآآفيهـ

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل .*

*يسلمووووووووووووو حور على الأبراج* 

*ماننح ــــــرم جهودكـ* 

*تح ــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــااء*

----------


## جـرحـ الـروحـ،،

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

كن متأكداً أن الحياة ستأتي بما ستأتي به ، مهما فعلت لذا لا ترهق نفسك بطلب المستحيل و اعلم ان لكل شخص استطاعته التي يمكن ان يقدر عليها . من الناحية العاطفية ، حب جديد قد يطرق باب قلبك ، فلا توصد الباب اليوم و كن متأهبا لأي لقاء هذا الحب سيكون نقطة تحول كبيرة في حياتك بشكل عام على المستوى العاطفي و النفسي.


سبحان الله  ربما فيها من الصحه  مشكوره اختي الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 25 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
اليوم تحس بالمسؤولية تجاه من حولك ، و هذا ما يشعرك بأنك مقيد . لكن هذه المرة مختلفة ، و لن تحسّ كما لو أنّ حريتك تنتهك. قد تتمتّع حتى بأن تكون مسؤولاً. المسؤولية عبئ كبير و لا يمكنك تحمل اكثر من طاقتك كن عقلانيا في تصور الامور عاطفيا انت في وضع سيء اليوم بسبب مشاكل قديمة .  
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح . خذ كامل وقتك في التمعن بالامور و اطلب مشورة من حولك القرار القادم قرار مصيري لا تتسرع في اعطاء رأيك بالموضوع عاطفيا هنالك امل كبير بعلاقة بناءة و وطيدة مع الحبيب استغل هذه الفرصة . 
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل . الجدية الزائدة في بعض الامور قد تكون مطلوبة في الايام القادمة ، ماليا هنالك تغيير قريب في العمل قد يؤدي الى تغيير السكن صعوبات مالية طفيفة اليوم .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أنت الشخص الذي يفضله الجميع. فتمتّع بجذب كل الانتباه. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط.
أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. ادرسه بعناية قبل أن تتخذ القرار . الاصدقاء و العائلة سوف يشكلون مصدر الهام كبير لك استفد من فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب لتعبر له عن مشاعرك كن شجاعا و لا تكتم حبك .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها . لا تجعل نفسك اسير الخوف و الخجل النجوم تنير طريقك اليوم .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . خذ وقتك في التفكير بهدوء اكثر ابتعد عن الضغط الزائد لا تذهب بأفكارك بعيدا عن الواقع كي لا تظلم نفسك و من حولك امل كبير بتحول كبير في حياتك يقودك نحو مستقبل مشرق . 
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة. النظرة الشمولية تعطيك ارتياحا في العمل و قدرة اكبر على تحليل الواقع عاطفيا الحب في خطر عليك المبادرة الى انقاذه و الا ضاع منك .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة . لا تثق بالاشخاص لمجرد كونهم يبدون بمظرانيق او لائق و انما كن اكثر واقعية عاطفيا لا تتردد في تغيير الروتين اليومي .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إن الحياة ليست تجربة علمية ، إنها مزيج من الانفعالات و الأحاسيس ، و كل البشر معرضون لأن يخطئوا . الحب طريقك الى النجاح لا تغلق قلبك امام التجارب الجديدة و حاول التعلم من الاخطاء قدر الامكان كي تكسب ود الحبيب ماليا علاقاتك في العمل ليست جيدة حاول ان تكون اكثر موضوعية في تعاطيك مع زملائك .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تتحرك كفراشة لطيفة مما سيخلق لك الفرصة لمواجهة علاقات حب جديدة و جميلة . من جهة أخرى فإنك بالتأكيد تستحقّ بعض الراحة. الحب هو الفرصة الاهم في حياتك كي تغيير الروتين القاتل الذي تعيشه لا تيأس من كون الطرف الآخر متحفظ قليلا على مشاعره لأنه سعبر لك عن حبه قريبا .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .*

*<<< هع هع مادخل مزاجي*

*يسلموووووووو حور على المجهود الروووعهـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــااء*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها . لا تجعل نفسك اسير الخوف و الخجل النجوم تنير طريقك اليوم* 

*مجهود رائع حـــــور ربي يعطيــــــكِ ألف ع ـــــــافيه*

*ع المجهود الرائع وبأنتظــــــــارك ^_**

*"O.O"*

*دمتي بوود*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا .
هههههه وإني شاكة في بنت في المدرسة تتسأل من امش وابوش ..إلخ  وتقول بزنس
أما على المال المفاجئ الله يستر من وين بجي 
يسلموو يالغلا حور
تحياتي

----------


## المظلومه

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تتحرك كفراشة لطيفة مما سيخلق لك الفرصة لمواجهة علاقات حب جديدة و جميلة . من جهة أخرى فإنك بالتأكيد تستحقّ بعض الراحة. الحب هو الفرصة الاهم في حياتك كي تغيير الروتين القاتل الذي تعيشه لا تيأس من كون الطرف الآخر متحفظ قليلا على مشاعره لأنه سعبر لك عن حبه قريبا 


ههههههههههه

الحب مو لنا

مشكوور ه خيتووه

على الابراج

تحياتي

----------


## hope

*مشكورين لتواجدكم حباايبي*

*يااهلا فيكم*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 26 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. فالقرارت المهمة تتي بشكل غير متوقع العمل في وضع الركود اللآن قد توجهك مشاكل عاطفية مع الشريك حاول تجنب اي مواجهة او مشكلة للأيام القادمة .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
أنت الأول بأفكارك اللامعة ، كما أن لديك مهاراتُ الاتصال لنقلها بشكل مثالي. يمكنك أن تطلب بَعْض المساعدة للتفاصيل المزعجة المعقّدة. لأن هذه التفاصيل قد تقودك الى وضع صعب في العمل و ان كانت صغيرة في العائلة جو مريح احد اطفالك قد يوجه مشكلة حاول مساعدته .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
سهل جداً أن تأَخذ مفاهيمِكَ العظيمة و توصلها  إلى الحقيقةِ بشكل أنيق. اخلق جنيكَ الخاص ، واجْعل رغباتَكَ الثلاثة الأكثر ولعاً تَتحقّقُ.النجوم معك اليوم و سوف تساعدك على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة لذا تمتع بالثقة لكي تبني مستقبلك الذي تريده بعيدا عن كل ضغط او اكتئاب .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
هناك من يقولون أنك عنيد و يعتبرون ذلك شيئاً سلبياً ، و بالمقابل هناك أولئك الذين يَعْرفونك . استخدم لغة الحوار معهم ، ولا تكن مُتفاجئاً إذا تغيرت آراء البعض . فقط حاول ان تتفهم رِأي الآخرين و كن عفويا صريحا و مباشرا قدر الامكان و ابتعد عن التلق و الكذب كي لا تقع ضحية عنادك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اسأل الناس مباشرة عما يريدون، ويصرّون على أن يجدوا لها جواباً؛ قل ما تعني، واعني ما تقول. بسّط الأمور. اجعل الهدف واضحا بالنسبة لك و بالنسبة لمن هم من حولك سواء من اسرتك او من محيط عملك لأن هذا سوف يسهل الوصول الى الهدف المرجو و يساعد الآخرين على تفهم وجهة نظرك .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. وسيستجيبون بنفس الطريقة. عندها حاول ان تستغل كل ما تجده خلاقا و مبدعا لأن مثل هذه اللحظات لا تتكرر كثيرا الحب في وضع جيد و العلاقات الاسرية ممتازة .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. دعوة عشاء او رحلة عائلية قد تكون مفيدة جدا في توطيد علاقاتك مع من هم حولك لا تحاول ان تكون انطوائيا اليوم الحب بحاجة الى تحرك اجتماعي .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الذكاء شيء مثير ، وأنت رائع جداً حالياً. هذا النوع من التفكير المتقد والموزون لا يأتي كُلّ يوم.اتخذ قراراتك المصيرية اليوم وفق رؤيتك للأمور و كن على ثقة بأن قراراك هو القرار الصحيح العاطفة في وضع ممتاز لا تسمح لضغوطات الاسرة ان تشتت انتباهك في العمل الشريك في حالة شك عليك أن لا تزيدها .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ابدأ بالمُتَابَعَة مَع بَعْض الناسِ الذين كنت تُهملهم ، ثمّ يمكنك التوسع و إجراء بَعْض الاتصالات الجديدة. فقد تجد ان بعض هؤلاء الناس قد يكونون سبيلك الى عمل جديد لم تكن تحلم به حاول ان تركز على علاقات العمل في مجالات جديدة كي تفتح امامك ابواب المستقبل خبر مهم قد يغير حياتك .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت محور الحفلة ، لذلك حتى لو لم تكن مدعوّاً يمكنك أن تقتحم المهرجان ارتجالاً ، فأنت تُستقبل بترحاب حيثما تَذْهبُ. اجتماعيا انت النجم في هذه الفترة هذا سيساعدك على ترميم علاقات الحب القديمة و تصحح بعض الامور التي كنت تبحث عنها لا تجعل نفسك في وضع المتهم بالعناد او التكبر
 كن متواضعا .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
قد تكون الأمور ملخبطة ، لذا افعل ما بوسعك للإبْقاء على الأشياءِ واضحة. راجعْ التعيينات والتواريخ . استفد من تجارك السابقة في بناء علاقاتك الحالية الحب في قمة الازدهار لا ترجئ عمل اليوم الى الغد بسبب التشتيت الاصدقاء في حالة لبحث عنك لا تجعلهم يبحثون عنك طويلا بادر انت بلقائهم سفر احد الاصدقاء سيشعرك بفراغ كبير .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
ستواجه تجديداَ في صداقاتك و ارتباطاتك ، ووسطاء قد يسهّلون لك الأمور أكثر. حياتك العاطفية ستغلي بالحماسة. لكنّك يجب أن تنتبه لصحتك التي هزّتها الحساسيات المختلفة أو تتحمّل الاضطرابات.لا تكن متشائما و لاكثير التفائل الواقعية مع الحبيب وفي العمل توفر عليك الكثير من الضغوط .
==================================================  ==================================

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. وسيستجيبون بنفس الطريقة. عندها حاول ان تستغل كل ما تجده خلاقا و مبدعا لأن مثل هذه اللحظات لا تتكرر كثيرا الحب في وضع جيد و العلاقات الاسرية ممتازة .*

*يسلمووووووووووووو حووور* 

*تح ــــــــــــــيااتوو*

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## hope

*اليوم : 27 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذاكنت تريد أن تكون لوحدك، فذلك لأن هناك شوق أكثر من اللازم من قبل دماغك وقلبك وخيالك لاحتلالك. التحفيز الخارجي سيكون سدى في الوقت الحاضر. ابتعد عن اي ضغط او عمل جديد حاليا انت بحاجة الى السلام الداخلي مراجعة الماضي و التخلص من تبعاته سيكون المر الاكثر ايجابية لديك .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك. مساعدة من النجوم ستساعدك على ابراز مواهبك الكبيرة في هذا الاتجاه كن واثقا بأن قراراتك هي قرارات جيدة واطلب مساعدة شريك الحياة اذا وقعت في بعض الاشكالات .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

طبعك اللطيف و تفاؤلك الغير محدود يجعل منك الشخص المفضّل، و يتنافس الناس للجلوس بجانبك. ذلك انك تعيش فترة صفاء روحي متميزة بعيدا عن منغصات الحياة و هذا ما يجعل لك جاذبية مميزة جدا ، اليوم العمل في تقدم نتيجة افكارك الجديدة التي ستجد اخيرا طريقها الى النور .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 

عادة يمكنك أن تتعامل مع شخص ما على أنه رئيسك ، لكنه في الوقت الحاضر يضغط عليك كثيرا إلى الطريق الخاطئ. ابحث عن بعض المشاريع المستقلة بعيدا عن عملك السابق كي لا تتأثر به سلبا ، و كن حذراً من الشخص الذي تشتكي له . فليس كل الناس اهلا للثقة مساعدة من العائلة تساعدك في اتخاذ الحل المنشود .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

أنت تتكلّم اليوم والجميع ينصتون انت محور الحديث لأنك مبتكر وساحر افكارك المبدعة تلقى ترحيبا من الجميع في العائلة و في العمل . لا تفاجأ إذا سألك شخص ما عن نصيحة مثيرة. قد تساعد الكثير من الناس هذه الفترة و هذا سيعطيك دفعا اجتماعيا كبيرا سيؤثر ايجابيا على علاقاتك الأسرية .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.
هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تصبح مرتاحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. الحب في وضع قلق نتيجة عدم وجود حوافز لذلك لا تجعل الياس يسطر عليك .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

ستكون هناك تغييرات مفاجئة في مشاريعك وضرباتك الرائعة جداً من الحظّ. يمكن أن تعتمد على التعاطف والمساعدة العفوية الذين سيسهّلان تقدّمك. العاطفة في حالة مشتعلة تقارب مع الحبيب لكي تحسن علاقتك معه انت متميز بالهدوء لا تجعل المشاكل الصغيرة تتحول الى مشاكل كبيرة .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. لن تكون بخيلاً عند التعرض لمشاكل نقدية أو عائلية. لا تتجاوز حدود إمكانياتك و إلا لن تكون محصّناً ضدّ الإعياء. طاقتك الداخلية في وضع ممتاز عليك تغذيتها بالحب و العاطفة .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 

ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. جهازك الهضمي سيكون ضعيفاً؛ تذكّر الاعتدال بتناول الغذاء وأكثر من شرب الماء بدلاً من ذلك. حتى إذا أقسمت بأنّ الحياة بوحدانية ناسبتك بشكل مثالي فأنت ستغامر بتغيير أفكارك الآن؛ لكن لا أحد سيعترض على ذلك.

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

ستملأ حياتك العائلية مرحاً ودفئاً . علاقات الحبّ الرومانسية ستنال أهمية أكبر في حياتك. ستحرز تقدّماً جيداً في مهنتك. زملاء العمل سيحاولون الاحتكاك بك هذه الفترة كي يكتسبو بعض ميزاتك المهمة لا تتردد في وضع استراتيجيات للعلاقة مع الناس و الا وقعت فريسة الاحتيال .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]

هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لكلّ أولئك الذين يجب أن يمرّوا بفحوص الترقية أو الدخول. قوتك العضلية ستكون بازدياد. حياتك العائلية ستجلب لك الرضا العميق؛ زوجك سيعرف كيف يشجّعك ويدعمك. مع أطفالك، سيكون هناك تشارك لطيف.

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .*

*يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو حور*

*تح ـــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 28 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
جميع من حولك - أصدقاء أَو ربما زملاء عمل - يتوتّرون لأتفه الأسباب. ابق في حالة هدوء. اقترح استراحة في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً. و ابتعد عن جو العمل ريثما تصبح في وضع نفسي افضل و اترك وقتا للآخرين كي يحسوا بأخطائهم و لاتكن جامدا في تقدير حجم خطأ الآخرين .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار و الذي قد يكون قويا او يقود باتجاه خطر ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل. يقظتك لوحدها كفيلة بأَنْ تَجْعل الناسَ يَتراجعون. عما كانو يعتقدونه بأنه صحيح عاطفيا انت في حالة انعدام وزن ابتعد عن القلق و ركز على المور المهمة فقط .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت على استعداد الآن لتَرتاح و تعيد شحن طاقتك و حيويتك انت في قمة التعب الآن لا تحاول المبالغة في تقدير قوة تحملك فقط اخلد للراحة و الهدوء ، سوف يفتح العالم تحدياً جديداً في طريقكَ هذا التحدي سيتيح لك الامل كي تساهم في بناء مستقبل مشرق و مضيء . العاطفة في ازدهار .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تتخلّى عن عملك الحالي المستقرّ بذريعة أنه لا يناسبك فلن تجد عملا آخر مستقر بهذه السرعة فقط كن واقعيا في تقدير مشاكلك دونما مبالغة . إذا كان والداك مسنين، فإن ذلك سيسبب لك بعض القلق؛ كن متعاطفاً ومتسامحاً معهما. العاطفة الاسرية بحاجة الى بعض الترميم .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
رحلة صغيرة تقوم بها مع شخص ما ستسمح لك بدعم علاقاتك و باستعادة سكينتك الداخلية لا تتردد في الذهاب بهذه الرحلة بسبب العمل او بسبب عدم الرغبة . أدر ميزانيتك بقدر ما تستطيع من الحزم ، و إلا ستعرف لحظات أليمة . العاطفة مهمة هذه الايام فقط لا تتسبب بمشاكل جانبية لا اهمية لها .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
هذا اليوم ستعرف كيف تستمتع بمنافع الحياة، بأحداثها الصغيرة السعيدة وبهجتها العظيمة، بدون أن تربك نفسك بأسئلة عقيمة لا نهاية لها . لن الاحياة دوامة صعبة عليك ان تعرف كيف تستمتع و ليس ان تفرض عليها ارائك و افكارك او ان ترهق نفسك في معرفة كل كبيرة و صغيرة .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستحتاج إلى بعض الخلوة والهدوء لكي تتأمل في نفسك بشكل أكثر وضوحاً الاخطاء التي تقع بها الآن ناتجة عن تشتت ذهنك و عدم ادراكك لأهمية العمل الموكل اليك حاليا ابتعد عن العصبية او كل ما تجده موترا للأعصاب.  فكّر بإتباع حمية متوازنة وأكثر فائدة؛ فكّر أيضاً بممارسة التمارين اليومية؛ وقبل كل شيء، لا تهرع إلى الدواء عند أقل وعكة تصادفك .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
حان الوقت لتسأل نفسك إذا كنت تريد أن تتطوّر في مهنتك. أطفالك سيكونون موضوع انتباهك بالكامل. هل ترغب بأن تكون قادراً على ترك عادة سيئة؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم، امتنع ابتداء من اليوم عن التناول المفرط للكافايين ، ووجبات الطعام الثقيلة والكسل.
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
عقبات من كلّ الأنواع ستظهر في عملك ناتجة عن حسد بعض الزملاء و اخطاء متراكمة في التعامل مع المدراء ، لكنّك ستنجح في التغلّب عليها. لن تكون في هيئتك المثلى بسبب الكثير من الضغوط في العائلة و العمل ؛ عليك ببعض الراحة و الأكل بعناية عندها ستتحسّن أمورك .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
رغم بعض العقبات, فرصك للنجاح باستثماراتك تبدو ممتازة انت في وضعك الامثل نفسيا و اجتماعيا ؛ لكن يجب أن لا تقوم بأيّ حركة في مجال عملك قبل أن تدرس السوق بشكل صحيح انت شخص متميز هذه الفترة! على الرغم من جهودك، بالكاد يمكنك أن تهرب من الأوضاع الداخلية. 
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة لا تكثر من تناول اللحوم او الزبدة كي لا تزيد و ضعك الصحي سوءأ ، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً في الهواء الطلق او خارج المدينة. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة .* 


*يسلموووووووووووووووووووو حور على الطرح الروووعهـ*

*تح ــــــــــيااتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت على استعداد الآن لتَرتاح و تعيد شحن طاقتك و حيويتك انت في قمة التعب الآن لا تحاول المبالغة في تقدير قوة تحملك فقط اخلد للراحة و الهدوء ، سوف يفتح العالم تحدياً جديداً في طريقكَ هذا التحدي سيتيح لك الامل كي تساهم في بناء مستقبل مشرق و مضيء . العاطفة في ازدهار .

يسلموو خيتوو

حور العين

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقـة الحسيـن

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار و الذي قد يكون قويا او يقود باتجاه خطر ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل. يقظتك لوحدها كفيلة بأَنْ تَجْعل الناسَ يَتراجعون. عما كانو يعتقدونه بأنه صحيح عاطفيا انت في حالة انعدام وزن ابتعد عن القلق و ركز على المور المهمة فقط .


تسلمين حبيبتي حور عالابراج

\تحياتي وشكري

----------


## hope

مشكورين على المرور ..

----------


## جنة الحسين

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
جميع من حولك - أصدقاء أَو ربما زملاء عمل - يتوتّرون لأتفه الأسباب. ابق في حالة هدوء. اقترح استراحة في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً. و ابتعد عن جو العمل ريثما تصبح في وضع نفسي افضل و اترك وقتا للآخرين كي يحسوا بأخطائهم و لاتكن جامدا في تقدير حجم خطأ الآخرين .


يعطيش العافيه على المجهود

ننتظر حظنا يوم 29
*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 29 / 3 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو 
القعدة)] 

تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد ؛ عجّل باستغلالها المناخ مناسب لانطلاقة فكرية جدية مع محيطك. بالنسبة لعملك، لا تتردّد في أخذ بعض المبادرات الجريئة. ستعاني من الأرق نتيجة التفكير الطويل حول مشاريعك : ابتعد عن المنبّهات و كل قليلاً في المساء.

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

هذا يوم مناسب للخطوات الحسّاسة النجوم ستساعدك في اتخاذ القرارا : إذا كنت تريد أن تطلب إحساناً مهماً، فستجد الحجج المقنعة. ستجد نشاطات عديدة ذات علاقة بالتمويلات و ستكون مفضّلة بشكل خاص. ستباشر بتطبيق العديد من الافكار الجديدة التي كنت قد اجلتها سابقا .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

هذه الفترة يمكن أن تعتمد على الدعم الغير مشروط من الأشخاص الأقرب والأغلى إليك و ذلك ان طاقتك العاطفية الكبيرة تجعلهم في وضع متجاوب معك . كن حذراً بقدر ما تستطيع فيما يخص المراهنات و التخمينات والقروض المصرفية ؛ إنّ الأخطار كبيرة جداً في هذا اليوم. لا تتخذ أي اجراء مصيري او قرارات هامة بالعمل هذا اليوم حاول ان تأخذ وقت كبر في التفكير بعيدا عن الضغط .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

تعلّم إدارة أولوياتك بشكل أفضل لا تضع الأشياء الغير المهمة مع الأمور التي لا تحتمل التأجيل ، ستنجز أعمالاً جميلة تفخر بها و تكون محط انظار المسؤولين عنك . كن حذراً من الانزلاق الغرامي : سترى كلّ شيء بلون وردي بالرغم من كلّ الحسّ العام؛ الصحوة يمكن أن تكون سريعة ومؤلمة.

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

سيكون ضرورياً لك أن تؤسس ميزانية وتلتزم بها بأي ثمن على الصعيد المادي أنت كريم و أحيانا أكثر من اللازم . النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي ؛ سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية انت في قمة نشاطك العاطفي اليوم .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية لأن الغيرة تهدم العلاقات الاسرية و تؤدي الى نتائج وخيمة ؛ ستصلح الأمور نفسها بسرعة بدون أن تسبّب ضرراً فقط لا تدع العصبية تؤثر عليك بشكل سلبي انت شخص متميز . من ناحية الحب ، ربما ستكون هناك شرارات، لكن بالتأكيد ليست روتينية أو مملة!

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

غيرتك و حبك للامتلاك سيصبحان أكثر فأكثر إزعاجاً لصاحبك أو زميلك لذا لاترهق الشخص المقابل لك بكثرة الاسئلة فقط كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن الضغوط العاطفية التي يولدها المحيطون بك . تجنّب التهام الملح والسكّر والصحون الشهية. إذا حاولت إهمال طلبات رؤسائك، فيجب أن تأسف لذلك.

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ،  و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي. هذه العقلية تعطيك راحة داخلية و حبا عظيما للتأمل بعيدا عن الناس انت شخص هادئ و صبور و لديك امل كبير في فرصة عمل جديدة .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

بعد الكثير من الجيشان العاطفي، حان وقت الراحة . على ما يبدو، كانت أحوالك جيدة حتى الآن ، ابتعد عن الضغوط النفسية و حاول فقط الاسترخاء بعيدا عن صعوبات العمل كن هادئا و صبورا و تمتع بنجاحك الذي حققته على مدى الايام السابقة .. لا تنس الابتعاد عن الأطعمة المكشوفة و الضارة .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 

أنت تتغيّب بشكل غامض عن تجمّعك الاجتماعي العادي في الأيام القليلة الماضية ، وأصدقائك فضوليون. لاطفهم. ولو باتّصال، وأعلمهم عما تفعله . و لا فانك ستكون فريسة الاقاويل و ستتهم بأنك عديم الثقة بمن حولك النجوم تقول انك في وضع عاطفي جيد لا تتأخر عن البيت مساء .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

اليوم هو يوم مهم جدا للناحية العاطفية حاول ان تكون هادئا مع الحبيب استمع له و حاول ان تفهم ماذا يريد لا تضع نفسك في وضع مجابهة معه و كن له كما يحب و ستلاقي انجذابا قويا منه الحظ العاطفي معك اليوم فاستغل هذه الفرصة ، ماليا قرار جديد يفرض عليك في العمل قد لا تحبه .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)

ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأن الاشخاص المحيطين بك بعضهم يردي فقط مالك و بعضهم يريد ان يجعلك خادما له ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على عملك انت شخص نشيط و لكن قد تتعرض للضغط و التعب لا ترهق نفسك فوق اللازم .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك العافية
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

تعلّم إدارة أولوياتك بشكل أفضل لا تضع الأشياء الغير المهمة مع الأمور التي لا تحتمل التأجيل ، ستنجز أعمالاً جميلة تفخر بها و تكون محط انظار المسؤولين عنك . كن حذراً من الانزلاق الغرامي : سترى كلّ شيء بلون وردي بالرغم من كلّ الحسّ العام؛ الصحوة يمكن أن تكون سريعة ومؤلمة.

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

تعلّم إدارة أولوياتك بشكل أفضل لا تضع الأشياء الغير المهمة مع الأمور التي لا تحتمل التأجيل ، ستنجز أعمالاً جميلة تفخر بها و تكون محط انظار المسؤولين عنك . كن حذراً من الانزلاق الغرامي : سترى كلّ شيء بلون وردي بالرغم من كلّ الحسّ العام؛ الصحوة يمكن أن تكون سريعة ومؤلمة.
اما الاعمال اوة ما همني انظار المسؤولين بس انظار البيت والبنات
اما الصحوة فكانت مؤلمه حييل حييل
بس الله كريم
يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
انشاء الله خير 
:)
مشكورة حور 
عساج ع القوة

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية لأن الغيرة تهدم العلاقات الاسرية و تؤدي الى نتائج وخيمة ؛ ستصلح الأمور نفسها بسرعة بدون أن تسبّب ضرراً فقط لا تدع العصبية تؤثر عليك بشكل سلبي انت شخص متميز . من ناحية الحب ، ربما ستكون هناك شرارات، لكن بالتأكيد ليست روتينية أو مملة!*


*يسلووموووووووووووووووووووو ح ـــووور ...*

*ماننح ــــــــــرم مجهوووودكـ يالغلاا* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــياااتووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــاااء*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 31 / 3 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة . اتصل مع محيطك بشكل افضل و لا تغلق الباب امام الفرص الجديدة الحب في الطريق اليك لا تكن مستعجلا مع الطرف الآخر و لكن حاول فهم ما يريد .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
راجع بعض المشاكل التي وضعت على الرفّ لوقت طويل. أمعن النظر في حياتك بطريقة أكثر استقلالية وبرودة أعصاب. احذر من اضطرابات الورك والساقين، بالإضافة إلى الحمّى. المشاكل المالية ستصبح حادّة؛ لكي تحلّها، قاوم رغباتك الحالية للنفقات. سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
كن متواجداً طيلة اليوم . جلستك في موعدك ستكون جيدة ، و لكن ليس إذا كنت ستضع حواجزاً من التكبر و الغطرسة ، وفّر هذه الخطط لتكسب قلب الحبيب . الحب سيعيدك بالزمن الى الوراء فاسعد به و لكن لا تبالغ في تقدير نفسك فتقع في المشاكل ماليا تغيير في العمل يقودك الى منصب جديد مهم

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياة بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. خفّض استهلاكك من اللحم و فضّل الأسماك عن غيرها. المعدة بيت الداء فكن حكيما فيما تأكل عائليا هنالك اخبار جيدة من الاطفال او من الشريك لا تجعل ضغوط العمل سبب في المشكلة بينك و بين عائلتك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء . أقدامك قد تصبح حسّاسة؛ و الضعف متنبّأ في رئتيك. احذر من بعض زملائك في العمل الذين قد يحاولون وضع العراقيل في دربك. لا تثق بأي شخص على اسراراك ، عقبة مالية بسيطة ستتجاوزها بنجاح اخبار عن الحبيب ستجعلك في وضع جيد .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. في نهاية اليوم اذهب الى مكان تجده مريحا برفقة صديق و او شريك الحياة كي تستعيد نشاطك المعتاد ، عاطفيا لديك شك في الطرف الآخر حاول التأكد من شكوك قبل ان تقدم على امر لا تحمد عقباه .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
أنت تقدّم أفضل ما لديك لتكون مشاريعك ناجحة، لا تقلل لا من جهودك ولا وقتك. بالصّدفة، سوف لن تأخذ مدة طويلة لحصولك على جائزة، مما سيحفّزك أكثر. اصبر على المصاعب التي تواجهك للحصول على الهدف الاكبر عاطفيا هنالك مطبات صعبة على الطريق كن مستعدا و استقبل الامر بشجاعة .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
تريد أن تشعر أنك أنجزت شيئاً ، لا تتفاخر بالعظمة أو الشهرة ، فالناس يبحثون دائماً عن الأخطاء و الانتقاد ، تفصيلياً و إجمالاً ، فيحبطونك و يثنون من عزيمتك . ابحث عن الاصدقاء الحقيقيين الذين يساعدونك في بناء حياتك كما تريد و لا ترفض رأي صديق لأنه قد ينجيك من قرار صعب ، عاطفيا حاول الاتصال مع الشريك اكثر .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
استخدم ذلك السحر والطاقة اللطيفة التي لديك لتنال من تحب. يمكنك الآن أن تستخدم مواهبك للحصول على ما تريد ممن تريد. لأن الحب في جانبك الآن الطرف الآخر في الوضع المناسب كي تبوح له بمشاعرك اتجاهه ، ماليا تحسن في العمل قد يجلب لك ارباحا جيدة و لكن الكثير من المنافسين فكن حذرا .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
يقول لك الفلك أنك محط أنظار الجميع ، لذلك فقبل أن تتشنج عضلات رقبتك من العمل و تبدأ بالسبسبة لتهور صحتك ، شغّل الموسيقا الآن و ابدأ بالغناء . او اذهب الى السينما او المسرح او الطبيعة و كن منفتحا على الحياة بعيدا عن الشك او التهور حسن علاقاتك مع عائلتك كي تتمكن من تجاوز اوقات الضغط .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام . الرومانسية ضعيفة في حياتك فلا تترك هذه الفرصة اليوم ، ماليا مشروع جديد يطرح عليك تمهل بشأنه .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
اعقلها و توكّل ، عليك العمل بهذه النصيحة . هدّئ من روعك ، أعد حساباتك بدقة ، تعلّم من تجارب غيرك فلا تقع في الحفرة التي ترى شخصاً قبلك يقع فيها . و تذكّر أن في التأني السلامة و في العجلة الندامة . استفد من هذه النصيحة ماليا و اجتماعيا كي تحسن حياتك و حياة اسرتك .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياة بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. خفّض استهلاكك من اللحم و فضّل الأسماك عن غيرها. المعدة بيت الداء فكن حكيما فيما تأكل عائليا هنالك اخبار جيدة من الاطفال او من الشريك لا تجعل ضغوط العمل سبب في المشكلة بينك و بين عائلتك .
بسلموا دياتك

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. في نهاية اليوم اذهب الى مكان تجده مريحا برفقة صديق و او شريك الحياة كي تستعيد نشاطك المعتاد ، عاطفيا لديك شك في الطرف الآخر حاول التأكد من شكوك قبل ان تقدم على امر لا تحمد عقباه .*

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسلموووو مليوووووووون حـــــــــور* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــرم هالمجـــــهود الــــــــــــــــرائع* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــــيااااتووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــــااء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة . اتصل مع محيطك بشكل افضل و لا تغلق الباب امام الفرص الجديدة الحب في الطريق اليك لا تكن مستعجلا مع الطرف الآخر و لكن حاول فهم ما يريد .

*تسلمين قلبو ع  الجهد الرائع*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
*بانتظار جديدك*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه*

----------


## hope

> برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
> هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياة بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. خفّض استهلاكك من اللحم و فضّل الأسماك عن غيرها. المعدة بيت الداء فكن حكيما فيما تأكل عائليا هنالك اخبار جيدة من الاطفال او من الشريك لا تجعل ضغوط العمل سبب في المشكلة بينك و بين عائلتك .
> بسلموا دياتك



الله يسلمك

مشكوره على المرور

----------


## hope

> *برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
> 
> *ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. في نهاية اليوم اذهب الى مكان تجده مريحا برفقة صديق و او شريك الحياة كي تستعيد نشاطك المعتاد ، عاطفيا لديك شك في الطرف الآخر حاول التأكد من شكوك قبل ان تقدم على امر لا تحمد عقباه .* 
> *يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــسلموووو مليوووووووون حـــــــــور*  
> *ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــرم هالمجـــــهود الــــــــــــــــرائع*  
> *تح ـــــــــــــــــيااااتووو*  
> 
> *كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــــااء*



 
العفوو حبيبتي 

نورتينــا بتوااجدك

..

----------


## hope

> برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
> 
> إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة . اتصل مع محيطك بشكل افضل و لا تغلق الباب امام الفرص الجديدة الحب في الطريق اليك لا تكن مستعجلا مع الطرف الآخر و لكن حاول فهم ما يريد . 
> *تسلمين قلبو ع الجهد الرائع*
> *ربي يعطيك الف عافيه*
> *بانتظار جديدك*
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *ضحكوه*



الله يسلمك ضحكووه

منووره غنااتي ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*الايام اللي راحت كان الكلام نص ونص صحيح*
*تسلمي خيتوو حور* 
*بانتظار الايام الجديده*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

> *الايام اللي راحت كان الكلام نص ونص صحيح*
> 
> *تسلمي خيتوو حور* 
> *بانتظار الايام الجديده*
> 
> *تحيااتي*



*امم حتى اني كان نص ونص صحيح* 
*بس في يوم من الاسبوع كان 100%صح*

*منوره حبيبتي شذاااوي*
*وياهلاا فيك*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 1 / 4 / 2008* 

*الثلاثاء*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
يؤثر العطف دائماً تأثيراً حسناً في نفسك، سيبرز جلياً في هذه الفترة؛ كن حذراً جداً في أمور المال بقدر ما في علاقاتك الغرامية. ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. في العمل هنالك من يحاول تشويه صورتك بسبب المنافسة لا تسمح لأحد بذلك دافع عن نفسك .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء . ستمتلك اليوم الكثير من السحر لذا ستعرف جيداً كيف تعمل مع المقربين إليك . عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و لديك الكثير من المعجبين عليك ان تكون مرحا لتنعم بذلك .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. ابحث عن التشارك، تعاون، تفاعل مع الحبيب ، وبعد ذلك ستكون قصّة حبّك كما في الأفلام . ابتعد عن المشروبات الروحية . لا تبالغ في الضغط على نفسك اثناء العمل و الا وقعت ضحية الارهاق .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي؛ انت تجتذب اليك الكثير من المعجبين لما تتمتع به من حس الفكاهة و لكن عليك ان تتعلم كيف تنتقي اصدقائك في العمل هنالك تغييرات جيدة ستساعدك للحصول على بعض المكاسب .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
حاول أن لا تكون عدواني في الكلمات مع من حولك ، ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. هذا اللقاء سيساعدك على فهم الكثير من الامور و المشاكل التي كنت تبحث عن حل لها.

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
احذر من الافتراء و من أولئك الذين يحاولون زرع الخلافات بينك وبين أصدقائك. هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياتك بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. في العائلة هنالك حالة توتر بسيطة سببها المال كن موضوعيا و هادئا في طرح هذه الامور و لا تتسرع في الحكم .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. احذر من الخلافات مع المقربين منك : هذه الخلافات قد تظهر بشكل سيئ. تغيرات في عملك. ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك ، انت الآن في وسط مشروع كبير و هو مشروع حياتك عليك التركيز عليه .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك . لا تصرف مالك على نزواتك. هنالك بعض الامور التي كانت خارج حساباتك المالية قد تظهر من جديد مما سيسبب بعض العبئ الاضافي ، على صعيد العاطفة الاحباب يريدون ان يروك سعيدا لا تخيب املهم .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، ستنجح في تعزيز موقعك المهني. إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة.

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تدع نفسك تغرى بصفقات العمل الواعدة بأرباح عظيمة لكنها في الواقع ذات ضمانات قليلة. هذه الفترة فترة صعبة بعض الشيء بالنسبة للقرارات المصيرية في العمل ، سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، عليك ان تعتمد القليل من التغيير و هكذا لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد؛ عجّل باستغلالها انت في وضع يؤهلك لتون شخصيا قياديا فقط كن هادئا . حاول أن تتخلص من الروتين و تبعده عن حياتك كزوج عليك ان تتبع بعض التغيير مع الطرف الآخر كي تتمكن من متابعة حياتك الزوجية .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي. لا تثق ببعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك . سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية. لا تتوقع الكثير في العمل هذه الفترة كن صبورا .

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*تسلمي حورة علئبراج* 

*موفقه*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي؛ انت تجتذب اليك الكثير من المعجبين لما تتمتع به من حس الفكاهة و لكن عليك ان تتعلم كيف تنتقي اصدقائك في العمل هنالك تغييرات جيدة ستساعدك للحصول على بعض المكاسب

----------


## احلى احساس

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]حاول أن لا تكون عدواني في الكلمات مع من حولك ، ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. هذا اللقاء سيساعدك على فهم الكثير من الامور و المشاكل التي كنت تبحث عن حل لها.


يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ ع الطرح 

احلى احساس

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
احذر من الافتراء و من أولئك الذين يحاولون زرع الخلافات بينك وبين أصدقائك. هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياتك بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. في العائلة هنالك حالة توتر بسيطة سببها المال كن موضوعيا و هادئا في طرح هذه الامور و لا تتسرع في الحكم .
*

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــسلمووو حورر على المجهووود الروووعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم تواصلكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآآآتوووو*

*كبريــــــــــــآـآآـآآآآـآآآء*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]يؤثر العطف دائماً تأثيراً حسناً في نفسك، سيبرز جلياً في هذه الفترة؛ كن حذراً جداً في أمور المال بقدر ما في علاقاتك الغرامية. ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. في العمل هنالك من يحاول تشويه صورتك بسبب المنافسة لا تسمح لأحد بذلك دافع عن نفسك .
صارت معي في المدرسة أكيد دافعت عن نفسي وكسرت خشمها الي تكلمت>> بل هههه
مشكورة حور
تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. احذر من الخلافات مع المقربين منك : هذه الخلافات قد تظهر بشكل سيئ. تغيرات في عملك. ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك ، انت الآن في وسط مشروع كبير و هو مشروع حياتك عليك التركيز عليه .

*نعم تمامااا ..*
*يسلموووو حور ع الجهد المبذوول*
*الله يعطيج العاافيه*
*بانتظار المزيد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لا تدع نفسك تغرى بصفقات العمل الواعدة بأرباح عظيمة لكنها في الواقع ذات ضمانات قليلة. هذه الفترة فترة صعبة بعض الشيء بالنسبة للقرارات المصيرية في العمل ، سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، عليك ان تعتمد القليل من التغيير و هكذا لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.


..!عفر جددي!!.

----------


## hope

*آسفه على التأخير* 

*صار لي كم يوم مادخلت* 
* النت صاير زفت مارضي يشبك عندي*

*أسمحوو لي وهاذي أبراااج اليووم*




*اليوم : 5 / 4 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

تجنّب التعامل مع من حولك من باب السلطة ، فذلك يقلل من رصيدك. أنت تطمح إلى الإثارة و تفكر بالمبادئ الكبيرة والطريق إلى المستقبل. انطلق قدماً، مع ذلك، فيجب أن تغطّي تفاصيل صغيرة ويجب أن تأخذ خطوات أصغر. الحبيب يريدك ان تهتم به اكثر لا تكن بخيلا .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

عندما تعظم الآمال تتعب النفوس بحملها، لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل تلك الخطط الكبيرة تثمر، و فكر كثيراً بينك و بين نفسك مبرزاً شخصيتك الخاصة . في الحب لديك منافس على من تحب و لكن هذا المنافس سيعلم انه لا فرصة لديه عندما يعبر لك الطرف الآخر عن مشاعره .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]

بعض الأصدقاء قد يؤذونك. ستمسك بزمام أمور العائلة بحزم و لن تتحمل أن يتحدى أحد أقربائك المقرّبين سلطتك؛ على أية حال، إذا اتبعت طريق اللين ، ستحصل على نتائج أفضل بكثير. أي ان القساوة المفرطة في التعامل مع الامور لن يكون بصالحك لذا ابتعد عن التوتر و حافظ على هدوئك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

لا ترتبك أمام الضغوط الكبيرة في العمل فقط حاول حل مشاكلك واحدة تلو الأخرى و ستجد ان الأمور تسير على خير ما يرام أنت في قمة نشاطك الذهني و الفكري الحل الأفضل لك هو بإتباع نوع من التغيير في حياتك الروتينية بأن تفعل شيئا غير مألوف كسفر الى منطقة جديدة 

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

التواجد مع الأحباء كي تشاركهم النجاح امر جيد و يساعدك على بناء علاقات اكثر قوة معهم و لكن لا تبالغ في تقييم من حب هم حولك لك و جرب ان تختبر ذلك عمليا و الا صدمت لاحقا بالحقيقة ، عاطفيا الطرف الآخر في حالة صعبة نتيجة ضغوط العمل حاول ان تساعده بالمشورة و النصيحة .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

إذا كنت تريد القيام ببعض الإستثمارات المالية، فقد تستغرق بعض الوقت للبحث و المداولة كي تستفيد إلى أبعد الحدود منها. علاقاتك العاطفية في ركود بسبب انشغالك المفرط في العمل تجنب المشاحنات ضمن العائلة و حاول ان تحلها عبر الحوار الهادئ و الاستيعاب للطرف الآخر .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

هذا اليوم هو يوم حسّاس لأولئك الذين يعملون في عمل قضائي أو في سجن. تتطلّب بعض الصفقات المالية صبراً كثيراً و تحضيراً لمدة طويلة ؛ إذا تصرّفت بعجالة أيضاُ، لربّما تصادفك مفاجئات سيئة جداً. لا تترك نفسك كالأعمى. استشر الاصدقاء و العائلة و خذ كامل وقتك في التفكير لما تريده عاطفيا انت في وضع ممتاز .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 

أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. الفرصة قد تكون قريبة منك كثيرا حاول اقتناص هذه الفرصة لكي تعبر عن حبك و عن شعورك العمل بحاجة الى تغيير من ناحيتك ابحث عن حلول جذرية لمشاكلك و ليس الى حلول جزئية .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

لا عجب أن تشعر كأنك في مركز الكون ، فالناس ينجذبون إليك ويشكلون مجموعة سعيدة حولك حيثما تذهب. تمتّع بالمحبة. النجوم تمدك بطاقة حب هائلة يشعر بها من حولك اليوم كن مبتسما و انسى كل هموم الاسرة و العمل فقط استمتع بالحياة كما هي خالية من التعقيدات .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]

الكثيرون يحاولون صرف انتباهك في هذه الفترة ، محاولين إغوائك لتبقى بعيداً عن مهماتك. خذ إجازة قصيرة ، لكن لا تتخلى عن العمل بشكل نهائي. الراحة النفسية هي العامل الاهم في بناء قرار جيد يعتمد على الوضوح و الشفافية و عدم خلط الاوراق ببعضها البعض كي لا تضيع فكرة الحل الصحيح .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

التواجد مع الأحباء كي تشاركهم النجاح امر جيد و يساعدك على بناء علاقات اكثر قوة معهم و لكن لا تبالغ في تقييم من حب هم حولك لك و جرب ان تختبر ذلك عمليا و الا صدمت لاحقا بالحقيقة ، عاطفيا الطرف الآخر في حالة صعبة نتيجة ضغوط العمل حاول ان تساعده بالمشورة و النصيحة .*


*يســــــــــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـوـو حووور على المجهوود الروووعهـ* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــــــــرم تواصلكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآآتوووو*

*كبريــــآـآآآـآآآآـآآآآآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ننتظر ابراج اليوم

----------


## hope

اليوم : 6 / 4 / 2008 
الأبراج الشمسية

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

ستوثق روابط الصداقة الجديدة التي ستثبت لاحقا أنها مفيدة جداً لك و لعملك و لكل من حولك . ستقرّر بحكمة أن لا تقلق حول المشاكل بدون سبب حقيقي و ان لا تضخم الامور فوق الحد المطلوب لذلك. هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لدى الطلاب و الأشخاص الذين يعملون في الثقافة. 

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 

ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. انت شخص مهم عاطفيا و اجتماعيا لا تقع تحت تأثير الاشاعات المغرضة فقط عزز ثقتك بنفسك و كن هادئا في كل المشكلات .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 

إنس اتخاذ القرارات اليوم. فما زلت تحتاج وقتاً أكبر للتأمّل والتفكير. إرادتك القوية عادة تجعلك لا تحتمل أن تكون حيادياً ، يحدث هذا عندما تحتاج لاتخاذ قرار. خذ المزيد من الوقت ، و قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه. لديك حالة حب غريبة مشوبة بالشك عليك ان تشاور عقلك اليوم .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 

سيكون لديك صداقات ناجحة تفيدك في المصالح المشتركة . لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. هذه فترة ذهبية لبناء علاقات وثيقة ضمن العائلة و المجتمع و لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك و تقدير حب الآخرين لك كي لا تصب بصدمة حاول ان تكون هادئا قدر الامكان و تفاعل مع من هم حول بروح عالية . 

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 

راجع مقياسك للقيم وأهدافك؛ لا تستمر بمتابعة ما لست تحترمه احتراما كبيراً حقاً. لأنك ستتعب كثير دونما جدوى . في أمور القلب، بعض الغيوم السوداء ستقلقك و لكن حاول تخطي الأمر بتذكر كل ما هو ايجابي في علاقاتك. في أمور المال : تعدك النجوم ببعض المال أو بعض المكاسب بإستثماراتك.

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ربما تواجهك بعض المشكلات العائلية الجدية, لا تحاول أن تكون صاحب الكلمة الأخير في كل شئ. لأان الاستئثار بالرأي يقود الى نزاع مع المحيط و قد لا يكون القرار الانسب هيئ لنفسك مناخا مناسبا من أجل تجديد الجانب النفسي و حاول القيام بنشاط ثقافي. او ممارسة التأمل أو رحلة عبر الطبيعة .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 

أسئلة حول المال ستشغل، في هذا الوقت, كل تفكيرك, على أية حال ، حتى ذلك الوقت من الممكن أن تكسب الكثير. فقط انظر الى من حولك و حاول الاستفادة من خبرة الآخرين و من خبرتك الشخصية و انتبه الى الفرص التي تأتي فجأة فقد تكون خير من الكثير من المشاريع التي طالما خططت لها .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 

ستجد متعة في تجاوز العقبات الذي تعرقل تقدمك. مما يمنحك ثقة عالية بالنفس عليك باستغلالها . حيويتك الحالية ستسمح لك بالانغماس في مجموعة كبيرة من النشاطات بدون شعور بالتعب. لذا عليك البدء في القيام بأعمالك المؤجلة علاقة عاطفية على المحك عليك ان تقرر نا تريده بسرعة اكبر و بلا تردد .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 

اليوم ملائم لإجراء بعض التغييرات في بيتك. فبدأ ما كنت تنتظر تنفيذه منذ زمن بعيد . أما على صعيد مهنتك، لا تحاول المبالغة في الأمور. و كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن التخيل . استثماراتك اليوم، إذا كنت قد بحثتها بشكل جيد جداً، فستكون جيدة جداً. لا تتردد في الاتخاذ القرار المناسب اذا كنت مقتنعا بما تفعله . ستواجه ضعفا وريدياً طفيفاً. 

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تنغمس بمعالجة مواضيع مريبة، لأنك ستتعب بدون نتيجة و حاول أن تكون ايجابيا، وقبل كل شيء، لا تأتمن أسرارك إلى أي شخص. لأنك قد تصدم بمن هم حولك ، ابتعد عن التقييم المبالغ فيه لمشاكلك و اعتبر من التجارب السابقة مساعدة من شخيص غير متوقع ستفيدك كثيرا في تجاوز الازمة .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
جميع الإتصالات و الزيارات ستكون محببة لك. هذا أفضل وقت لصنع علاقاتِ الحبّ الرائعة والرومانسية والغير عادية ، الحب الذي يلوح في الافق حب كبير يمكنك الاستفادة منه بأقصى حد لا تفوت على نفسك هذه الفرصة الكبيرة نجاحات مهمة في العمل سيكون لها مردود مالي مباشر عليك و على الذين يعملون معك .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
قد تَتفاوض علىعمل حساس أوقد تناقش عقدا، اسأل من تجدهم مؤهلين لنصيحتك و احذر من أفكارك الخافتة الحالية ،أنت الآن في فترة ركود فكري نتيجة ضغط متواصل سابق لذا عليك التروي و سؤال من يحيطون بك عما تجده غير واضح لديك أو بحاجة إلى تفسير ،مساعدة من بعض المحيطين بك ستنقذك من قرار خاطئ .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 

سيكون لديك صداقات ناجحة تفيدك في المصالح المشتركة . لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. هذه فترة ذهبية لبناء علاقات وثيقة ضمن العائلة و المجتمع و لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك و تقدير حب الآخرين لك كي لا تصب بصدمة حاول ان تكون هادئا قدر الامكان و تفاعل مع من هم حول بروح عالية . 

راح اسمع الكلام

ها ها

يعطيك العافية

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

لا تنغمس بمعالجة مواضيع مريبة، لأنك ستتعب بدون نتيجة و حاول أن تكون ايجابيا، وقبل كل شيء، لا تأتمن أسرارك إلى أي شخص. لأنك قد تصدم بمن هم حولك ، ابتعد عن التقييم المبالغ فيه لمشاكلك و اعتبر من التجارب السابقة مساعدة من شخيص غير متوقع ستفيدك كثيرا في تجاوز الازمة .

..شووووكرن حور
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## غرام العاشقين

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]

عندما تعظم الآمال تتعب النفوس بحملها، لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل تلك الخطط الكبيرة تثمر، و فكر كثيراً بينك و بين نفسك مبرزاً شخصيتك الخاصة . في الحب لديك منافس على من تحب و لكن هذا المنافس سيعلم انه لا فرصة لديه عندما يعبر لك الطرف الآخر عن مشاعره .

يسلموو خيتوو

حور العين

ربي يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 

ربما تواجهك بعض المشكلات العائلية الجدية, لا تحاول أن تكون صاحب الكلمة الأخير في كل شئ. لأان الاستئثار بالرأي يقود الى نزاع مع المحيط و قد لا يكون القرار الانسب هيئ لنفسك مناخا مناسبا من أجل تجديد الجانب النفسي و حاول القيام بنشاط ثقافي. او ممارسة التأمل أو رحلة عبر الطبيعة .*


*أمممممممم جدااا صاادق اليوم هع*

*يســــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـو حور على الطرح الحـــــــــــــــلوـوـوـو* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآآـآآآآآتوـوـو*

*كبريــــــــــــــآـآآآـآآآآـآآآآ*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 7 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

الكل يريد ان سيتمع لآرائك انت محط كل الأنظار اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، اتخذ خطوات جريئة و آراء قوية ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك. الحب الذي تكنه للحبيب سيجد اخيرالطريقة المناسبة كي يظهر و يعبر عن نفسه .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، العمل يأخذ الوقت الكبير من حياتك مؤخرا لذا فأنت تعيش حالة عاطفية غير مستقرة و غير مثمرة. في العمل لديك بعض الشكوك حول نجح الخطوة التالية لا تقدم على شيء انت في شك منه .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء.
لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
تضيء النجوم شخصيتك المتألقة لذا فالجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا. 

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا. 

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تترك امور الدنيا تقودك حيث لا ترغب فليس هناك من سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل.. في الحب لديك من يريد ان يعطيك قلبه بصدق فلا تجعل ابوابك مغلقة اتجاهه .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فالجميع يتوقع منك ان تعطيه الحلول التي يطمح اليها . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. في الحب لديك ما يجعل منك شخصا مميزا في نظر الحبيب .

----------


## حكاية حب

يعني لم عرفت وشوو برجي حطيتوو حظك اليووم 
آحم آحم 
ههههه
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، العمل يأخذ الوقت الكبير من حياتك مؤخرا لذا فأنت تعيش حالة عاطفية غير مستقرة و غير مثمرة. في العمل لديك بعض الشكوك حول نجح الخطوة التالية لا تقدم على شيء انت في شك منه .
يسلموو خيتوو عالموضووع
مع إني ماأهتم للأبراج بس ههه قلت خلني اقرأ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
تضيء النجوم شخصيتك المتألقة لذا فالجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك 

ان شاء الله

----------


## فقاعة صابون

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء.
لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .




هع


يسلموو ع الطرح

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .*

*يســـــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـوـو حور على المجهود الرووعهـ*

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآآـآآآآآـآآآآتووووو*

*كبريــــــــــــــآـآآآآـآآآآـآآآآآء*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 

الكل يريد ان سيتمع لآرائك انت محط كل الأنظار اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، اتخذ خطوات جريئة و آراء قوية ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك. الحب الذي تكنه للحبيب سيجد اخيرالطريقة المناسبة كي يظهر و يعبر عن نفسه .

امم محتارة اروح المنحسة ولا ما اروح وكل واحد يقول لي لاتروحي
خلاص بتبع حدسي
يسلمووو حور

----------


## hope

*مشكوورين على المرور ...*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 8 / 4 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
علاقة غرامية ستتحول إلى علاقة صداقة. ستكون بصحة ممتازة و مرح ممتاز ومعنويات عالية. لديك فرصة لازدهار شخصيتك. تطلّعاتك المادية ورغبتك في التوسّع ستسمح لك بإنجاز بعض النجاحات. في العمل توقعات هامة بنجاح جهودك السابقة .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الآخرون هم مصادر طاقة لك. كن اجتماعياً. إخرج وتكلّم مع الناس. ذلك سيعيد إليك الشباب فوراً .استخدم قواك العظمى التنظيمية لتصنع مع الآخرين سويّة مناسبة اجتماعية . على صعيد العمل انت مستقر لديك طموحات مهمة للمرحلة المقبلة تساعدك النجوم في تحقيقها .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إذا كانت الأمور تبدو متوترة ، فليس من الضروري أن تترك نفسك متمسكاً في وسط الزوبعة. اعترف بالذي يحدث واخرج. ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص ، لكن حالات معينة تتطلّب مرونة إضافية. عليك بأخذ وجهات النظر الأخرى بعين الاعتبار ، وأن تكون جاهزاً للتغييرات المفاجئة في الخطة.

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
عليك بنصرة المظلومين والمستضعفين ، سواء كنت أنت المظلوم أو شخص ما تعرفه. كلّ شخص يحبّ أن يأتيه نصره من حيث لا يدري . حجم الصعوبات التي تعترض طريقك تحبط رغبتك بأن تكون المايسترو. لا تقلق أبداً ؛ قريباً ستكون أنت البطل ، و ستجد بعض المتعة في هذا المزيج.

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
التنظيم لا يقاوم بالنسبة لك. فعندما تعمل بنظام ملفاتك الخاص ، فإن مساعدة صديق تجعلها مرتبة كما تريدها .
اكبح جماح اندفاعك للتفاخر حول إنجازك الأعظم الأخير. و كن راضياً هادئاً ، وابدأ بتخطيط مهامك القادمة . العاطفة لديك منخفضة اليوم ابحث عن أي شيء يؤججها .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
اليوم يصبح كلّ شيء مفهوماً. مهارتك بالعناية بالتفاصيل و إتّخاذ القرارات كفيلان .هذا هو يومك المحظوظ ، و الحظ السعيد ما زال يرافقك ، وكذلك غداً. يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة، إنه وقت واعد لبدء أيّ  شيء جديد. الحبيب يريدك ان تقدم على خطوة جديدة لا تتردد .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
يمكنك أن تنجز تقريباً أيّ شيء اليوم، و يعود الفضل لمهارتك التنظيمية. أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون.

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
امضِ قدماً، حاول شيئاً جديداً ، ولا تدع  النكسات الصغيرة تثبّط عزيمتك. أمامك جاذبية لا تقاوم على ما يبدو ، سواء من شخص أو في مشروع، هنالك من يحاول ايقاعك في فخ التسرع . وإذا كنت ذكياً، ستقاوم على الأقل اندفاعك الأول.

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
عاطفيا انت متردد اليوم بشأن الحبيب لا تبادر الى أي لقاء ، فكر بعمق ، ابحث عمن يتطابق معك في الرّأي و الأفكار لتشكيل فريق متكامل. تبدأ محادثة عادية و بسيطة ، لكنها تتعمق شيئاً فشيئاً، إذا كنت تريد اكتشاف شيء معين تريده اطرح سؤالك بجدية ، و لا تخف من المضي .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
توقّع أن يردّ شخص ما على جميل صنعته معه. يمكنك أن تتعلّم الكثير. كونك تستطيع التقرير لا يعني بأنك تستطيع أن تفرض ما تقرره على الآخرين . تستطيع تكوين شراكة مع زميل عمل أو صديق ، عاطفيا تتمتع بمحبة الشريك و عليك ان تبادله بمثلها.

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تأمن زملاء عملك على اسرار بيتك فهذا خطأ كبير . فضولك سيصل إلى مستويات شبه فظة اليوم. أنت مستمع جيد، لكن وجهة نظرهم ما زالت تبدو سخيف بالنسبة إليك. انتباهك المهذّب قد ينتهي نهاية غير مهذبة، و ربما تكون ردة فعلك وقحة.

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تحاول ان تقلد الآخرين انت شخص مبدع لديك افكار جديدة عليك تطبيقها بدل التقليد الأعمى .أنت قد لا تؤمن بما تسمعه ، لكن كن صبوراً و أعط فرصة. دماغك متشوق لبعض التحفيز، إلى حدّ الشره في حك الجلد. اخرج وشاهد مسرحية أو فيلماً أو إذهب إلى محاضرة.

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
اليوم يصبح كلّ شيء مفهوماً. مهارتك بالعناية بالتفاصيل و إتّخاذ القرارات كفيلان .هذا هو يومك المحظوظ ، و الحظ السعيد ما زال يرافقك ، وكذلك غداً. يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة، إنه وقت واعد لبدء أيّ شيء جديد. الحبيب يريدك ان تقدم على خطوة جديدة لا تتردد .*

*يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـوـو حوور على المجهود الروعهـ*

*تح ـــــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآآآـآآآآآآآتووووو*

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــآـآآآـآآآآآآآآآآآـآآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
يمكنك أن تنجز تقريباً أيّ شيء اليوم، و يعود الفضل لمهارتك التنظيمية. أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون*
*ممكن تقريبااا هالكلام*
*يسلموووو خيتو حور*
*بانتظار برج اليوم..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 9 / 4 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . اليوم هو يوم الأعمال الكبيرة التي كنت تؤجلها باستمرار عليك ان تبادر الى المباشرة بها قبل ان تقع ضحية الارهاق . عاطفيا عليك ان تكون اكثر ايجابية في استعاب الحبيب .* 

*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك . هنالك خبر جديد من العمل يجعلك تشعر بالفرح* 

*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*الصورة الجزئية قد تقودك الى حلول خاطئة ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة الكلية و ابدأ بترتيب ما يجب عليك عمله لتصل الى الحل الامثل الذي كنت تبحث عنه . عاطفيا انت شخص لديك الكثير من الاندفاع نحو الإفصاح عن مشاعرك عليك كبح هذا الاندفاع.*

*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*الانطوائية مشكلة معقدة يجب ان تقوم بحلها عبر التواصل مع شريك حياتك على الاقل ، عليك ان تعبر عن مشاعرك او غضبك او حبك لأن المشاعر الدفينة من الممكن ان تؤذي صاحبها كثيرا ، لديك أمال جديدة لعمل في خارج البلاد عليك الا تتسرع .*

*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*ما كل ما يلمع ذهب ، هذه هي الحقيقة التي يجب ان تفكر بها اليوم عندما تطرح الاكار الجديدة امامك. ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ،عاطفيا انت منزعج من تصرف سابق للحبيب عليك ان تتجاوزه و تنساه .*

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، لديك همة و نشاط كبيرين أقبل على عملك بقوة و تفاؤل .صحيا لديك بعض الالام في تارأس تزول لوحدها ، عاطفيا الحبيب يطلب بعض المال عليك مساعدته قدر امكانك النجوم تنصحك بالابتعاد عن الغرباء حاليا .*

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*دلّل نفسك اليوم.المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. النجوم تحرسك اليوم و تعطيك البصيرة لترى ما لا يمكن للأخرين رؤيته ، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد.*

*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*زملائك في العمل يريدون منك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لفجير طاقاتك الدفينة . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة ستؤجج نيرانها في قلبك فلا تحاول اخمادها.*

*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً.تخلى من طبعك المزاجي اليوم لأنه سيضيع عليك الكثير من الفرص ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك . عاطفيا هنالك فرصة ممتازة للفوز بحب حقيقي .* 

*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*تعقلك سيخدمك كثيراً. كل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خطة منطقية. استخدم طريقتك في البحث وطوّر خطتك إلى مدى أبعد ، هذا ينطبق على مساعي العمل وأمور القلب على حد سواء.عاطفيا الشريك يعطيك كل الحب فلا تبخل انت ببعضه.*

*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*كن صبوراً ولا تستسلم للإغراء.  لا تكن سريعاً جداً في القفز إلى تسلّق الأعالي. الآخرون لديهم الحق في آرائهم، وإذا أتقنت الاستماع بدلاً من أن تنهمر بالوصايا على من حولك ، فقد تسمع بعض الحكم المفيدة جداً . عاطفيا القلب يريد منك امور لا يطيعها عقلك اترك لقلبك الاختيار اليوم .*

*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*الجدية المفرطة ترهق الاعصاب عليك ان تتمتع ببعض المرح ، كلّ شخص يحبّك ، لكن كلّ شخص يحبّ ما لديك أيضاَ. ترقّب غيرة ممن حولك. حان الوقت لبعض الجدّية اليوم ، برهن بأنّك يمكن أن تتغلّب على حب الامتلاك. أبعد الغيرة ودقّق توقّعاتك ، ثمّ انظر ما يحدث.*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . اليوم هو يوم الأعمال الكبيرة التي كنت تؤجلها باستمرار عليك ان تبادر الى المباشرة بها قبل ان تقع ضحية الارهاق . عاطفيا عليك ان تكون اكثر ايجابية في استعاب الحبيب . 

تسلمين حور
ربي يعطيك العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
زملائك في العمل يريدون منك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لفجير طاقاتك الدفينة . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة ستؤجج نيرانها في قلبك فلا تحاول اخمادها*

*حور العين ..*
*يعطيك ربي ألف ألف ألف عاااافيه ..*
*جهود رااااائعة ..*
*تستحق الشكر والثناااااء ..*
*تحياااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## hope

*الضحكـه البريئـه .. للدموع أحساس ..*

*مشكورين على التوواجــ،،ــد ..*
*لاعدمــتـكم ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## شوق المحبة

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . اليوم هو يوم الأعمال الكبيرة التي كنت تؤجلها باستمرار عليك ان تبادر الى المباشرة بها قبل ان تقع ضحية الارهاق . عاطفيا عليك ان تكون اكثر ايجابية في استعاب الحبيب .*  

*مـــ ش ـــكوووورة خ ــــيتوووو ..*

*ربي يـــ ع ــــطيكِ الـــ ع ـــافية ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 11 / 4 / 2008* 




*الأبراج الشمسية*






*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*لا تعتمد على اتصال واضح اليوم ، لكن اعتمد على حلّ المشاكل بنفسك. ذلك الاتصال الذي تنتظره وتنتظره، سيحدث أخيراً الآن. أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب؛ الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. النجوم تحرس خطاك هذا اليوم .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، وهذا صحيح بشكل خاص اليوم. ففي الاتحاد قوة ، كما يقولون. العاطفة تمر بوقت صعب ناتج عن اهمالك للطرف الآخر عليك ان تعوضه اليوم .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*قد يكون جوهر أمر ما في التفاصيل الدقيقة. تمسّك باتخاذ القرارات المنضبطة اليوم. فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تتفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. فالقرارت المهمة تأتي دون تحذير مسبق .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*لديك الطموح لإنجاز المستحيل.إطلاق الحكم على الناس أو الأمور من هواياتك المفضلة ، و لكن هذا الأمر يقود الناس حلك إلى إطلاق أحكام عليك ايضا قد تكون مزعجة و أنت غير مستعد لذلك لذا عليك ان تترك الآخرين و شأنهم مادمت غير مهيأ لهذا الأمر الحب ينير حياتك فتمتع بالحياة مع الحبيب .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*أن تشعر بقوة تجاه الأشياء فهذا أمر رائع، لكن لا تترك الأمر يخرج من يدك . فأنت أكثر من مجموعة من الأعضاء . قم بدعوة من في بالك على وستحصل منهم على المساعدة في مسائل ضخمة . العمل ينطلق من جديد بعد حالة من الترقب و عدم الاستقرار .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. من ناحية أخرى، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد. العاطفة تجتاحك اليوم .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لجعل الأشياء أكثر حيوية. أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة يمكن أن تندلع في الأماكن الأقل توقّعاً، وأنت ستؤجج نيرانها.*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*خطّط للأمور التي تريدها . أنت سيد التفاصيل، مهما كانت صغيرة. التواضع يصحبك. دع الآخرين يتوتّرون حول ما هو قادم ، و أنت بكل هدوء ، تعتني بالتفاصيل بكل كفاءة. العاطفة تعطيك الكثير اليوم لكي تكون متألقا لا تتردد في ان تخرج مع الحبيب من الروتين .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*عادة أنت لا تستطيع المساعدة لكنك تجذب الانتباه ، لكن اليوم قد تريد إبقاء ذلك في أدنى مستوى. شخص ما في مزاج حسّاس. سواء كان في العمل أو لا . كن حذرا بأن لا توتّر على الطرف الآخر .المحيطين بك يزدادون تعلقا بك عليك ان توضح الامور الذي تريدها كي لا تجعلهم في ضياع .* 


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*شراكة تلتقطها سريعاً ، و بالتأكيد أنت لا تتذمر ، تمتع بهذه المغامرة العاطفية . آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . في العمل انت الملك اليوم افكارك تحصل على النجاح .*



*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 

*يمكنك أن تنجز تقريباً أيّ شيء اليوم، و يعود الفضل لمهارتك التنظيمية.أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون.*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*تمتع بالكسل. ابحث عن المتعة لتضييع الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة. لا تتعب من مساعدة العائلة .*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. من ناحية أخرى، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد. العاطفة تجتاحك اليوم* 

*يسلمــــــــــوـوـوـو حور على المجهود الروـوـوعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــرم تواصلكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــيآـآآـآآآآـآآآتووو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــآـآآآآـآآآآء*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو على المرور كبرياء ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 12 / 4 /2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*




*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*بإمكانك أن تحسّ بالحبّ، فطاقتك الرومانسية المغناطيسية تجذب المعجبين. إذا كان لديك اهتمام بالحبّ، فإنك ستكون ملفتاً للأنظار اليوم ، و ستجد أن عيون جميع من حولك محملقة بك. لا تتردد باظهار حبك للآخرين الذين سيلتفون حولك تمتع بالحياة اليوم .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*الحب المفقود الذي كنت تبحث عنه منذ زمن بعيد ستجده اليوم، انت في قمة نشاطك العاطفي و الجميع يريد ان يراك بأحسن حال، في العمل هنالك خبر قد يغير من بعض الخطط التي كنت قد رسمتها لا تضايق و كن مرنا مع المتغيرات الجديدة . * 


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*العمل يريد ان يأخذ منك وقتا اطول من الذي تخصصه له، عليك بذلك لأن هذه الفترة هي فترة نشاطك الذهبية و التي قد لا تتكرر كثيرا، ستجد الكثير من الامور السارة في العمل و التي ستجعل حياتك الاجتماعية و حتى العاطفية افضل من السابق . * 


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*أنت بحاجة لبعض البصيرة ، أعطِ اهتماماً اليوم لمن حولك. لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. و قد تتفاجئ بسرعة تجاوبهم مع افكارك .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*حرّك دماغك سريعاً. لقد حان الوقت لتتأمّل. ستتعلّم من خلال الملاحظة أكثر بكثير مما ستتعلمه بالاندماج في القضايا المطروحة ، التروّي سيسمح لك برؤية بعض الروابط التي كنت غافلاً عنها. فقط لا تدع جلّ همك انهاء العمل بل كيف تنهيه بالشكل الامثل .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*إن جوهر النجاح يكمن في فريق العمل. جد من يشاطرك الرّأي لإحراز التقدّم اليوم. تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل.* 


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*إحساسك بالأخلاق قد يكون معكّراً بعض الشيء ، كن حذراً ... و صريحاً إذا اقتضى الأمر .*
*أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*أنت تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.*
*أنت لا تحب أن تخبر رئيسك في العمل أو زوجتك في البيت إلى أين تذهب، تكره سلطة الاستجواب ، و تحب الانطلاق دون أية قيود ، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً.*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*الحذر واجب، لكن العمل أفضل. استخدم طاقتك لتحويل الأشياء من أفكار نظرية إلى واقع ملموس .*
*إنك تعمل بجدّ، رغم ذلك تشعر كما لو أنّك لا تجني شيئاً. لا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك، فإن المشاريع الطويلة الأجل تحتاج إلى وقت أطول لتجني ثمارها. امنح نفسك مكافأة صغيرة بينما تنتظر المكافأة الأكبر.*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*تعقلك سيخدمك كثيراً. كل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خطة منطقية. استخدم طريقتك في البحث وطوّر خطتك إلى مدى أبعد ، هذا ينطبق على مساعي العمل وأمور القلب على حد سواء. اجمع كمية أكبر من المعلومات قبل إجراء ذلك التعديل. التأني خير من العجلة عندما يكون الامر مهما .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*كن صبوراً ولا تستسلم للإغراء. لا تكن سريعاً جداً في القفز إلى تسلّق الأعالي. الآخرون لديهم الحق في آرائهم، وإذا أتقنت الاستماع بدلاً من أن تنهمر بالوصايا على من حولك ، فقد تسمع بعض الحكم المفيدة جداً . عليك ان تستفيد من تجارب الآخرين كي لا تقع في اخطائهم .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*إركب الموجة! أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً. أنت مزاجي كثيراً اليوم ، فمرة هنا و مرة هناك ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك و تطلعاتك . في العمل سيصل شخص جديد يدعي انه يريد مساعدتك عليك ان تحذر منه .*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 13 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*الدوافع يمكن أن تجعل قلبك ينبض بقوة قليلاً . ستحب الذهاب إلى السوق لأنك ستجد فيه بعض هذه الإثارة .* 
*قل نعم لأي دعوة توجّه لك . أنت أكثر من مشغول اليوم بموعدين أو ثلاثة . حضورك الخاطف يشحن المكان الموجود به . و تُعامل كأنك نجم .*

*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*لا تهدر وقتك و جهدك بالتفاصيل التافهة ، بدلاً من ذلك استغلّ قدرتك في مساعدة الآخرين .*
*تريد أن تشعر أنك أنجزت شيئاً ، لا تتفاخر بالعظمة أو الشهرة ، فالناس يبحثون دائماً عن الأخطاء و الانتقاد ، تفصيلياً و إجمالاً ، فيحبطونك و يثنون من عزيمتك .*

*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*أنت مليء بالنشاط والحماسة اليوم. أن تقدم النصيحة لمن حولك فهذا أمر لطيف ، لكن عليك أن تسأل نفسك : هل لامست مشاكلهم الحقيقية حقاً ؟ وهلّ أنت مستعد لأن تقدم مساعدة مادية حقيقية ؟. لا تتوقع المساعدة من الآخرين اذا لم تساعدهم .*

*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*استخدم ذلك السحر والطاقة اللطيفة التي لديك لتنال من تحب. يمكنك الآن أن تستخدم مواهبك للحصول على ما تريد ممن تريد. العمل يتقدم ببطئ بسبب بعض الأخطاء المتراكمة ننصحك ببدأ تقييم عملك من جديد عاطفيا انت شخص حساس جدا و الجميع يحبك .* 

*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*ساعد الآخرين لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك الممزوجة مع القليل من السحر و حلاوة اللسان تجذب الناس إليك. حدّد أولوياتك ، هل أهدافك الأولى هي بخصوص مشروع عمل أم أشياء أقرب إلى القلب. لا تجعل فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب تفوتك فقط اترك لنفسك العنان اليوم .*

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. يبدو أن كلّ شيء يمكن إنجازه بسهولة هذا الصباح، وخصوصاً ما هو متعلّق بشخص جديد أو مكان جديد أو أمر جديد. إلا أنك ستشعر بعد ظهر اليوم ببعض الإعاقة في أعمالك و حيويتك.*

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*قد يحبط شعورك هذا اليوم لأنك بطيء في إنجاز بعض الأمور. أنت تحتاج فقط لبعض الراحة التي ستعيد إليك نشاطك . تتمنى لو أنك تنجز كل مهامك من على الطاولة بينما يحب الناس أن يتعاملوا معك في الطبيعة . النجوم تمنحك طاقة داخلية كبيرة استغلها في المجال العاطفي .*

*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*أنت لست عادة ذلك الشخص الانطوائي، لكن تغييراً مفاجئاً يحدث. إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ،  و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي.* 

*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*أنت تعود إلى طبيعتك من الحيوية و النشاط . إذا كنت تشعر بأنك لست أنت ، ترقّب خروج روحك المغامرة لتعويض ما فاتك من الوقت. إن انطلاق الروح العاشقة المغامرة ، هو قوة لا يمكن إيقافها أبداً. في العمل تنجز امور لم تكن تتوقع ان قادر عليها .*

*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*إستغرق وقتك قبل أن توافق على أيّ  شيء. خذ كلّ التفاصيل بعين الاعتبار قبل توقيع أيّ عقود.*
*لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .*
*ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته .*

*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*تحتاج العواطف العظيمة إلى الكثير من الانتباه. تحتاج العواطف الصغيرة أيضاً إلى نفس الانتباه ، فكر بذلك .*
*سيكون اليوم عاصفاً عاطفياً. و هذا لا يعني بأنّك ستواجه صخباً و فوضى  ، لكنّك قد تحتاج إلى تذكير بأن تمسك نفسك عن المؤثرات الكبيرة .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*إذا كنت تريد التحرّك، فيجب أن تبدأ فوراً قبل فوات الأوان .إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. النجوم تعطيك القوة لكي تتخذ القرر المناسب لا تتردد في طلب نصيحة الحبيب .*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
*أنت لست عادة ذلك الشخص الانطوائي، لكن تغييراً مفاجئاً يحدث. إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ، و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي.*
*حور ..*
*يعطيك ربي ألف ألف ألف عااافية ..*
*جهود راااائعة حقا ..*
*تستحق التقدير والثناء ..*
*لك .. من أعماااااقي باقات الشكر والعرفان ..*
*لما تقدمينة جزيل الثناء ..*
*مقصرين والله .. بس مو ناسيين ..*
*تحيااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## hope

*مشكوره حبيبتي على المرور ..*




*اليوم : 14 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أن تشعر بقوة تجاه الأشياء فهذا أمر رائع،و النجوم تمدك بالقوة لاتخاذ الخطوات الجريئة حاول الاتصال بكل من كنت تخشى مقابلتهم سابقا في العمل و قم بتصفية حساباتك المالية و المهنية معهم ، في العاطفة لديك فرصة لاستعادة حب الطرف الآخر ان كنتم على خلاف .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. في العمل ان تحاول ان تجعل الناس تهتم بك اكثر و ستنجح بذلك .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت تعني الكثير بالنسبة للحبيب . لا تقلّل من تقدير الناس آخرين المهتمين بك. العالم يصفّق لك ، امضي وانحني للمعجبين . من اللطيف امتلاك مثل هذا الجمهور المقدر، وأنت محور مركزي. ترقّب معجب واحد بشكل خاص يريد منك أكثر من غيره .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
رئيسك قد لا يكون في المزاج المناسب لتغيير كبير. انتظر حتى يكون في حالة مزاجية أفضل.
إترك اللغو في الحديث لغيرك. مهما رأيك عن آخر الأخبار، فمن الأفضل الاحتفاظ به لنفسك و أن تركز على المهام التي لديك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الحب حولك في كل مكان ، تعلّم كيف توسّع مفهومك له ، و ستجد أن حياتك مليئة به . لا تتفاجأ إذا كان ينقصك بعض التركيز اليوم ، عليك أن تفكر بعقلك بالأشياء التي في قلبك ، فكر بإبداع بالبدء بحياة تملؤها الرومانسية . في العمل تقدم ملحوظ بسبب تحركك السريع لتلافي اخطاء الشركاء .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
دع زملاءك و معارفك يصخبون و يمرحون  وركّز على نفسك. انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
ساعد من حولك ! المساهمة تكون طبيعية عادةً ، لكنّها مهمة لدرجة أكبر اليوم. أنت تحاول متوتراً أن تجمع كلّ المعلومات التي أمامك قبل أن تقوم بأي حركة . بينما تكون الفطرة و العفوية محمودة . في الحب انت ملك العواطف الجياشة فقط عليك ا توجهها بشكل مناسب .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ليس اليوم هو الوقت الحرج. انطلق في الخطوط العريضة وسترتّب الحقائق لاحقاً. بدلاً من أن تنشغل بالنقد البنّاء، قم بقفزة نوعية ولو بالمبادئ الأساسية و انظر إلى النتائج الإيجابية. ستجده هذا الطريق مرحاً أكثر بعد أن تدخله. الحبيب يطلب اليك بعض الامور حاول ان تقوم بها .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
إنتبه إلى خلافات في الشراكة اليوم، لكن ترقّب الفرص أيضاً. تحتاج إلى بعض التوازن، لكنك تجد ذلك صعباً. هل يمكن أن يكون السبب أنّك تحتاج لرمي بعض الأمور القديمة وراء ظهرك ؟ لا تدع الماضي يكون عقبة امام المستقبل الشريك يساعدك في اتخاذ قرار مهم اليوم .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
اختر طريقك و انطلق به. ستحرز تقدّماً إيجابياً في الطريق إلى الأمام.شركائك في العمل سيدعونك الى قيادتهم لا تتردد و كن واثقا من انك ستون قادرا على القيام بمهامك الجديد ، ضع في حسبانك أن الحياة تعطي حين لا تتوقع ذلك


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
التوازن المميّز يمكن أن يتطلّب تغييراً كبيراً. مساعدة الآخرين أمر حسن، لكن عندما يؤثر على أولوياتك الخاصة، فقد يكون آن الأوان لتقليص تلك المساعدة.يمكنك استثناء ذلك في مجال الحب لأن الحب عطاء بلا مقابل .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تكن عطوفاً بإفراط، فقد يسميك الناس ممسحة أرجل! تفاد مشاريع مالية أو علاقات عمل اليوم . حاول القيام بالنشاطات والمحادثات التي تبني الثقة وتقوّي الارتباطات. الوقت مناسب للاتصال بالبيت. الاسرة تمر بوضع قلق بسبب مشكلة سابقة لا تتردد في حلها .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رئيسك قد لا يكون في المزاج المناسب لتغيير كبير. انتظر حتى يكون في حالة مزاجية أفضل.
إترك اللغو في الحديث لغيرك. مهما رأيك عن آخر الأخبار، فمن الأفضل الاحتفاظ به لنفسك و أن تركز على المهام التي لديك .
يسلموا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
ساعد من حولك ! المساهمة تكون طبيعية عادةً ، لكنّها مهمة لدرجة أكبر اليوم. أنت تحاول متوتراً أن تجمع كلّ المعلومات التي أمامك قبل أن تقوم بأي حركة . بينما تكون الفطرة و العفوية محمودة . في الحب انت ملك العواطف الجياشة فقط عليك ا توجهها بشكل مناسب .
*تسلمييين حور ع الطرح*
*في الايام السابقه معظم الكلام صحيح..*
*بانتظار الحظ الجديد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

*مشكوورين على المرور ..*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين ابراج اليوم؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 15 / 4 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا شيء مهم يشاركك به أسلافك لا القريبون منهم ولا البعيدون . تنتظرك مفاجآت عند كل منعطف ، و هي عشوائية بالتأكيد . لا تنتظر معجزة لتنقذك بل تحرك بأقصى سرعة ، على أي حال ستتلقى بعض المفاجآت اليوم ، و هي بمثابة رسالة تحذير لك .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك . كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
اكتشافٌ يغيّر فيك شيئاً ما ، روحك تخلق ارتباطاً حميماً . في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها ببعض الملل ، يأتي شيء ما ( أو شخص ما ) في الحال ليقرع باب قلبك بقوة. تجاوب معه بكل ما تملك من إبداع ، و قدم أفضل ما عندك . لا تكثر من المنبهات انت بحاجة الى بعض النوم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
شراكة تلتقطها سريعاً ، و بالتأكيد أنت لا تتذمر ، تمتع بهذه المغامرة العاطفية . آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، شريكك في العمل يطرح عليك بعض الافكار الجديدة ناقشها بهدوء .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الاتصالات اليوم تشمل عدة معانٍ غير مجرد الكلام . هل نبقى إلى الأبد نصغي إلى شخص يتحدث عن صورة أو حدث ... و آلاف الكلمات ؟ قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أنت تضحك من التفاصيل ، حسناً ، ربما هي ليست موضوعية ، و لكنها بالتأكيد لن تسبب لك البطء في تقدمك في طريقك . عقلك يقول لك شيء ، و يقول لك قلبك شيئاً آخر . أنصت إلى انفعالاتك لكن لا تجنح بردة فعلك ، فما يغمرك بالروعة الآن قد يتضاعف إحساسك به خلال يومين أو ثلاثة .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . افعل كل ما من شأنه أن يعيد رسم وجهة نظرك و يزيد من حدة تركيزك . أثناء المشي ، أو التأمل ، أو القيام بالواجبات المملة أو الرتيبة ... أي شيء يهدّئ مخك فإنه يساعدك بشكل لا تتصوره .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
اعمل بعيداً عن الموقع الرابح للشركة ، و لاحظ كيف تتحسّن الحياة . الشراكة موجودة في فلكك ، و لكنها أيضاً تحتاج إلى متطلبات مضادة لفلكك ، و من المحتمل أيضاًَ إلى تغيرات مفاجئة . كيف تتعامل مع ذلك ؟ تجنّب النضال القوي في العمل و برهن أنك تتفهم جميع أبعاد الحياة .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
تعلّم كيف تتعامل مع المتناقضات ، لأن الحياة في الحقيقة هي تركيبة من هذه التناقضات . إنها ما يجعل كل شيء مثيراً . ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة . اختلي مع نفسك لبعض الوقت قبل أن تصبح غريب الأطوار ... أو ربما تصبح مزعجاً .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تطالب أن لا تكون مقيّداً بشيء ، إنك تطمح إلى الحرية كاملة ، الكثير من الحرية . الآخرون إما محتارون أو خائفون من معارضة من حولهم لهم ، و أنت في مؤامرة بلا عون . أنت فقط من يمكن أن تقودهم إلى اكتشافك الشخصي المذهل . استمر في البحث و التحقيق حتى ينتظم الجميع في مكانهم الطبيعي .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إحساسك بالأخلاق قد يكون معكّراً بعض الشيء ، كن حذراً ... و صريحاً إذا اقتضى الأمر . أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تأكد من تفاصيل الأمور ، و لا تكتفِ بالتلميحات. قد يطرح عليك من حولك خططاً و مشاريع غير واقعية ، لا تنصت لهم ، بل أنصت إلى نفسك فقط . عاطفيا تشعر بانك بحاجة الى بعض الحب لا تتردد في طلبه من شريك حياتك و ستجده كما تحب .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
شراكة تلتقطها سريعاً ، و بالتأكيد أنت لا تتذمر ، تمتع بهذه المغامرة العاطفية . آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، شريكك في العمل يطرح عليك بعض الافكار الجديدة ناقشها بهدوء .

يسلموا

----------


## همسات وله



----------


## hope

*العفـوو حباايبي*

*منورين ..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكورة حور
عساج ع القوة

----------


## hope

*العفـوو حبيبتي* 

*تسلمين لي ..*

*لاعدمتك خيتوو  ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 16 / 4 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح .
لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل مخططاتك العظيمة تتكلل بالنجاح  .عاطفيا انت شخص تبحث عن المزيد من الحب عليك ان تكتفي بما لديك و الا اضاعته ايضا .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
يجد الناس فيك طاقة وسحر لا يقاوم اليوم. استغل إعجاب المحيطين بك و برهن وجهة نظرك . إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لا تفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. هذا اليوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. على صعيد العمل تجد ان الأمور ستتوافق مع تنبؤاتك لذا بادر الى تطبيق خطتك اليوم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تتوقع الكثير من بذل القليل من الجهد كن صبورا و لا تتعامل مع الامور بعصبية مطلقة فقط عليك ان تعلم بأنك ستحصد ثمار جهودك في وقت قريب عاطفيا الشريك يؤمن لك جو مناسب للابداع لا تدع هذه الفترة من حياتك تضيع سدى .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الفرص العظيمة لا تأتي الى مرة او مرتين في الحياة. أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب؛ الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. لا تكن متردد في طلب حقوقك مادمت قد أديت واجبك على اكمل وجه .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، صحيا انت تشعر ببعض التحسن عليك ان تمارس رياضة المشي لأنها ستساعدك على الاسترخاء و رؤية الامور بوضوح اكبر .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، وهذا صحيح بشكل خاص اليوم. العيون تترصد كل تحركاتك لذا كن حذرا في العمل . عاطفيا هنالك بعض الغيوم الداكنة لا تقلق ستذهب قريبا . 


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
تروّى قليلاً ، خفف من سرعتك. حاول أن تراجع خططك و أن تضع كل الأمور تحت سيطرتك .
أنت في مزاج ملائم  لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
عش لنفسك قليلاً. الآن ليس الوقت للانهماك ، رحلة الى منطقة طبيعية ستكون حل لتوتر الاعصاب الذي تعيشه . أولئك الذين يعتبرونك معانداً نوعا ما هم في الحقيقة مفتونون في قرارة نفسهم بسحرك اللطيف. أنت دبلوماسي ولد الآن، لذا فاوض حتى تحصل على ما تريده بالضبط ، بينما تجعلهم مسرورين أيضاً.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
إركب الموجة! أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً. أنت مزاجي كثيراً اليوم ، فمرة هنا و مرة هناك ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك و تطلعاتك . في العمل لديك طموحات تتجاوز قدراتك احيانا لا تتخذ خطوات جديدة اليوم .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
اعتمد على حدسك اليوم.و لا تتردد في اتخاذ الخطوة الصحيحة ، فرصة عمل مع شخص كنت تعرفه سابقا قادمة اليك هذه الفرصة قد تكون مفتاح المستقبل الذي كنت تبحث عنه . عاطفيا انت شخص مميز في علاقاتك لديك روح المرح لذا فالجميع يحبك . 


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
انهض ودافع عن حقوقك لأنك تقوم بأكثر مما هو مطلوب منك.كل الأنظار موجهة إليك اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، ولكن لا تتسرع الى اتهام الآخرين ان كنت لا تملك دليلا واضحا . عاطفيا لديك مشاكل ضمن اسرتك قد تؤدي الى حالة عصبية حادة . 


==================================================  ==================================

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، صحيا انت تشعر ببعض التحسن عليك ان تمارس رياضة المشي لأنها ستساعدك على الاسترخاء و رؤية الامور بوضوح اكبر .
*

*يســــــــــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووو حور على المهجوود الح ـــــــلوو* 

*لا عدمنـــــــــــاكـ* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووووووووو*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآء*

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح .
لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل مخططاتك العظيمة تتكلل بالنجاح .عاطفيا انت شخص تبحث عن المزيد من الحب عليك ان تكتفي بما لديك و الا اضاعته ايضا .*

*تسلميييين خييوه*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لا تفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. هذا اليوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. على صعيد العمل تجد ان الأمور ستتوافق مع تنبؤاتك لذا بادر الى تطبيق خطتك اليوم .




تسلمي خيتي

على الطرح

لا عدمناكـِ

----------


## سحابة نور

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، صحيا انت تشعر ببعض التحسن عليك ان تمارس رياضة المشي لأنها ستساعدك على الاسترخاء و رؤية الامور بوضوح اكبر .



يسلمووو خيتو على الطرح الرائعِ

----------


## hope

*مشكورين على المرور ..*

*منورين ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 17 / 4 / 2008*  

*الأبراج الشمسية*





برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
التجربة الجدية امر مخيف احيانا و لكنه امر مهم ايضا عليك ان تقدم عليه . أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك .كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح . 

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
اعمل بعيداً عن موقع الشركة ، و لاحظ كيف تتحسّن الحياة .الشراكة موجودة في فلكك ، و لكنها أيضاً تحتاج إلى متطلبات مضادة لفلكك ، و من المحتمل أيضاًَ إلى تغيرات مفاجئة . كيف تتعامل مع ذلك ؟ تجنّب النضال القوي في العمل و برهن أنك تتفهم جميع أبعاد الحياة . 

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إن التنويع في التجارب لا يعطي الحياة نكهة لذيذة فحسب بل هو أيضاَ المفتاح لتعلّم الدروس الجديدة.
لا تظن أن الطريق معبدة تماماً أمامك ، عليك الخروج إلى الحياة و التجريب ، و إذا تعثرت مرة فلا يجب أن يحبطك ذلك ، بل يجب أن يزيد من اندفاعك . 

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
الحب الذي تكنه لأسرتك يجعل تفكيرك و نشاطك مقيدا جدا عليك ان تثق بقدرة الشريك على ادارة بعض الامور و تتفرغ للعمل قليلا . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد عمل اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . في العمل هنالك صعوبات تنتظر الحل عليك ان تبدأ بالعمل . 

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الحذر هو ما يميز تصرفاتك اليوم و هذا امر جيد لأن الكثير من الحساد يريدون ان يروك متعثرا ساعد أصدقائك لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك الممزوجة مع القليل من السحر و حلاوة اللسان تجذب الناس إليك. اسرتك تريد ان تراك في احسن حال لا تظهر انزعاجك امامهم. 

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الارهاق و العمل الكثير هو نتيجة تراكم اعمال سابقة غير منجزة عليك الا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، في العاطفة هنالك امل جديد بلقاء كنت تطمح له. 

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
الحب الذي لا يستطيع ان يصمد امام اقل قدر من الهزات هو ليس حبا لا تتعلق بمن لا يريدون منك الا منصبك او مالك ، في العمل أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب فرصة سفر مع شخص تعرفه منذ زمن . 

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الطاقة التي تتمتع بها تجعلك تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.حبك للاستقلال يجعلك شخصا انطوائيا في مشاعرك، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً. و ان تعبر للحبيب على الاقل عما يقلقك . 

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
الحذر واجب، لكن العمل أفضل. استخدم طاقتك لتحويل الأشياء من أفكار نظرية إلى واقع ملموس .إنك تعمل بجدّ، رغم ذلك تشعر كما لو أنّك لا تجني شيئاً. لا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك، فإن المشاريع الطويلة الأجل تحتاج إلى وقت أطول لتجني ثمارها.عاطفيا لديك حب مهم في حياتك حافظ عليها مهما تتطلب الامر . 

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
العمل يحتاج الى تركيز اكبر منك ان في وضع قلقل بسبب علاقات قديمة اترك الامور القديمة جانبا و تفرغ للمستقبل ، استغل وعيك الحالي ، لبناء خططك المستقبلية بوضوح . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية. 

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
قد يكون جوهر أمر ما في التفاصيل الدقيقة. تمسّك باتخاذ القرارات المنضبطة اليوم. فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. 

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . العاطفة التي تجتاحك تجعلك تشعر بالخوف من الانجراف الى امور انت لم تخطط لهل هنالك وقت للحب كما ان هنالك وقت للعمل اليوم هو يوم الحب اترك لقلبك العنان .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
الحب الذي تكنه لأسرتك يجعل تفكيرك و نشاطك مقيدا جدا عليك ان تثق بقدرة الشريك على ادارة بعض الامور و تتفرغ للعمل قليلا . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد عمل اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . في العمل هنالك صعوبات تنتظر الحل عليك ان تبدأ بالعمل .

يسلموا

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
التجربة الجدية امر مخيف احيانا و لكنه امر مهم ايضا عليك ان تقدم عليه . أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك .كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .*

*تسلمي خيوه*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الارهاق و العمل الكثير هو نتيجة تراكم اعمال سابقة غير منجزة عليك الا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، في العاطفة هنالك امل جديد بلقاء كنت تطمح له.*


*thanks a lot*

*kipryaa*

----------


## نسمة ليل

يسلموووووووووووووووو على الابراج واصلي

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
التجربة الجدية امر مخيف احيانا و لكنه امر مهم ايضا عليك ان تقدم عليه . أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك .كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .*

*تسلمي خيوه*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
التجربة الجدية امر مخيف احيانا و لكنه امر مهم ايضا عليك ان تقدم عليه . أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك .كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .


يسلموو اختي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
الحب الذي تكنه لأسرتك يجعل تفكيرك و نشاطك مقيدا جدا عليك ان تثق بقدرة الشريك على ادارة بعض الامور و تتفرغ للعمل قليلا . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد عمل اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . في العمل هنالك صعوبات تنتظر الحل عليك ان تبدأ بالعمل .
كأن الحظ مو اوك اليوم
وعمل ومدري ايش اللهيستر من العمل
يسلموا

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
العمل يحتاج الى تركيز اكبر منك ان في وضع قلقل بسبب علاقات قديمة اترك الامور القديمة جانبا و تفرغ للمستقبل ، استغل وعيك الحالي ، لبناء خططك المستقبلية بوضوح . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية.

*يسلمووو*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم
مشكووورة اختي 
حور
عساج ع القوة

----------


## hope

*العفـوو حبايبي ..*

*حيــااكـم ..*

*ومشكورين على الطله*




*اليوم : 18 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تمدك النجوم بالجاذبية و السحر ، يصل سحرك الغامض إلى قمته مرة أخرى. سيكون الآخرون مغرمون بك. تستطيع صنع العجائب بقدرتك المدهشة على التحويل. فقط تخيّل ما يمكن تحوله و سيكون لك ذلك. في العمل انت تبحث عن امل جديد لا تكن متسرعا .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
عواطفك يمكن أن توقعك في مشكلة، لكن اعتمد على فطرتك في توجيه أحاسيسك. لا تنغمس في مشاعرك نحو الآخرين . فكر بشكل أكثر عقلانية ، فما زلت تحتاج وقتاً أكبر لإدراك الواقع. على صعيد العمل لديك فرصة اليوم لتحقق قفزة كبيرة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
علاقة صداقة ستتحول إلى علاقة غرامية مما يجعلك في وضع عاطفي جميل . ستكون بصحة ممتازة و مرح ممتاز ومعنويات عالية. لديك فرصة لازدهار شخصيتك. تطلّعاتك المادية ورغبتك في التوسّع ستسمح لك بإنجاز بعض النجاحات.


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. عليك ان تدرس احتكالات الخسارة قبل احتمالات الارباح التي قد لا تتحقق ، ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، عليك ان تبدأ التفكير بالزواج.


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
في الحب هنالك دائما الحلو و المر و كونك تمر بالوضع الصعب اليوم فهذا لا يعني ان جميع الناس سيؤون فقط انت بحاجة الى من يقف جانبك ، في العمل لديك بعض المعوقات المالية ابحث عن كصادر تمويل خارج منطقتك و ستنجح في المشروع . 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لديك تقدم ملحوظ في العمل عليك ان تشعر ببعض الاطراء و لكن ليس الكسل ، توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، يومك مليء بالمرح مع الآخرين ، صديق قديم يجعلك تتذكر امور قد نسيتها  .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
الحب الذي تكن للآخرين ليس دائما امرا متبادلا فهناك من يظهر المحبة لك و بنفس الوقت يضمر الكثير من العداء و الكراهية ، في العمل انت شخص مهم اليوم لأن ما ستفعله سيغير الكثير في سياسة الشركة و يعطيك اولوية على زملائك في العمل .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الواقعية امر مهم عليك ان تتحلى به ، فقط الحقائق هو ما يجب أن تنظر إليه. تحرّ وتثَبّتْ من التفصيلاتَ اليوم . ارتباطات مَع أشخاص بعيدين كانوا متعلقين بالعمل أوأصدقاء أَو أقرباء. في الحب لديك بعض الامل بتغيير كبير في نمط حياتك العاطفية .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
الامل الذي تنتظره ليس بعيد عن متناول يدك فقط عليك ان تصبر و ان تنظر الى الامور بمنظار من التفاؤل و اعلم ان الامال الكبيرة يكون الطريق اليها طويلا و معبدا بالمشكلات الاسرة تمنحك الحب و الشريك يعطيك راحة البال كي تتابع العمل بقوة اكثر .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تكن متعصبا بآرئك حول نقطة معينة أنت بحاجة الى ان تتعلّم أن تتحمّل الآراء والناس المختلفين. بل أكثر من ذلك ، تعلّم أن تفهمهم. في العمل لديك الأصدقاء و الأعداء فلا تأتمن ايا كان . عاطفيا الحبيب يمنحك فرصة ذهبية كي تغيير الروتين في علاقتك العاطفية .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
انت تقدم الكثير من العمل مقابل القليل من الجوائز انهض ودافع عن حقوقك فأنت تستحق الأفضل. ولكن لا تبالغ في تقديرك لنفسك كي لا تكون محط انتقاد الآخرين ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك . عاطفيا انت تشعر بالاستقرار عليك ان تغذي هذا الشعور بالتواصل مع الشريك . 


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تكن مهموما اكثر مما ينبغي لأن هذا يجعلك عرضة لانهيار عند اقل ازمة او مشكلة صغيرة ، الحب الذي تبحث عنه يجعلك في وضع غير مستقر عاطفيا عليك الاكتفاء بما هو بين يديك ، في العمل لديك شريك مميز اعطه بعض الثقة .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الواقعية امر مهم عليك ان تتحلى به ، فقط الحقائق هو ما يجب أن تنظر إليه. تحرّ وتثَبّتْ من التفصيلاتَ اليوم . ارتباطات مَع أشخاص بعيدين كانوا متعلقين بالعمل أوأصدقاء أَو أقرباء. في الحب لديك بعض الامل بتغيير كبير في نمط حياتك العاطفية .

*حور ..*
*يعطيك ربي ألف عاااافية ..*
*بوركت جهودك أوخية ..*
*لا عدمناااااااك ..*

*تحيااااااااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
الحب الذي تكن للآخرين ليس دائما امرا متبادلا فهناك من يظهر المحبة لك و بنفس الوقت يضمر الكثير من العداء و الكراهية ، في العمل انت شخص مهم اليوم لأن ما ستفعله سيغير الكثير في سياسة الشركة و يعطيك اولوية على زملائك في العمل*

*مشكوره خيتو ع الطرح*
*بالانتظاار*

----------


## hope

*العـفوو  حبيباااتي**..*
*حيااكم كل يووم ..*


*اليوم : 19 / 4 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*


*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*في العمل لديك من يتمنى ان يراك تخطئ لا تبالي بذلك لأنك متميز بكل تفاصيل عملك و لكن كن حذرا ممن حولك و لا تتكلم كثيرا ،عاطفيا أنت في أغلب الأحيان مركز الانتباه، لكن لدرجة أكبر لهذا اليوم. تمتّع بذلك! أنت مبتكر وساحر. لا تفاجأ إذا سألك شخص ما عن نصيحة مثيرة.*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*تكلّم! فلن تستطيع مساعدة الناس الذين ينتبهون إليك إذا لم يعرفوا ما تريد. لا عجب أن تشعر كأنك في مركز الكون ، فالناس ينجذبون إليك ويشكلون مجموعة سعيدة حولك حيثما تذهب. تمتّع بالمحبة. في العمل ان تقود الآخرين لا تكن مترددا تمتع بالمبادرة المطلوبة .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*لديك مشاريع مهمة في العمل عليك ان تركز قدر الامكان على تحقيق الجزء الاكبر منها عبر التواصل مع الزملاء في العمل  كلّ الحبّ الذي يأتي في طريقك قد يشعرك بالمزاجية في نهاية اليوم. الحب الذي كنت قد نسيته يعود ليظهر على السطح من جديد.*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*تأنى. إذا كنت تشعر بأنك منطوي اليوم، لا تحارب هذا الشعور. إذاكنت تريد أن تكون لوحدك، فذلك لأن هناك شوق أكثر من اللازم من قبل دماغك وقلبك وخيالك لاحتلالك. التحفيز الخارجي سيكون سدى في الوقت الحاضر.*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.*
*هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تبدو مريحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. لديك بعض المعوقات في العمل لا تجعلها نهاية طموحاتك .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*الحب الذي يملئ حياتك على وشك ان يتلاشى اذا لم تعطي الشريك ما يستحق من الاهتمام ، ابحث عن الغير متوقّع والمدهش. أوقات طيبة ونيّة حسنة أيضاً في الطّريق. إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك.* 


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*العمل المتواصل قد لا يكون الحل الذي تبحث عنه لأن مشاكلك الداخلية لا تحل نفسها بنفسها عش لنفسك قليلاً. الآن ليس الوقت للانهماك. أولئك الذين يعتبرونك معانداً نوعا ما هم في الحقيقة مفتونون في قرارة نفسهم بسحرك اللطيف. أنت دبلوماسي الآن، لذا فاوض حتى تحصل على ما تريده بالضبط ، بينما تجعلهم مسرورين أيضاً.*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*لا تهدر وقتك و جهدك بالتفاصيل التافهة ، بدلاً من ذلك استغلّ قدرتك في مساعدة الآخرين . تريد أن تشعر أنك أنجزت شيئاً ، لا تتفاخر بالعظمة أو الشهرة ، فالناس يبحثون دائماً عن الأخطاء و الانتقاد ، تفصيلياً و إجمالاً ، فيحبطونك و يثنون من عزيمتك .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*العمل يصبح اصعب اكثر فاكثر و هنالك الكثير من العمل لتنجزه عليك ان تتحلى بقدر اكبر من الصبر لتستطيع الى هدفك ساعد الآخرين لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك تجذب الناس إليك. حدّد أولوياتك ، هل أهدافك الأولى في الحياة كي لا تضيع لا حقا.*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*كلّ شخص يحبّك ، لكن كلّ شخص يحبّ ما لديك أيضاَ. ترقّب غيرة ممن حولك. حان الوقت لبعض الجدّية اليوم ، برهن بأنّك يمكن أن تتغلّب على حب الامتلاك. أبعد الغيرة ودقّق توقّعاتك ، ثمّ انظر ما يحدث. في العمل لديك امل في ان تصبح الرجل الذي تريد .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*ابحث عن المتعة في الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة. العمل الذي تبحث عنه قد تجده قريبا .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*الدبلوماسية التي تمتع بها تجعلك الشخص المناسب اليوم لتبدأ بتصحيح بعض العلاقات التي كنت تفتقدها ، لا تتوقع الكثير من اول جولة عليك ان تحاول اكثر من مرة ، السعادة التي تحملها في قلبك ستعم كل الموجودين ، الحبيب يعبر لك عما قلبه اليوم .*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الحب الذي يملئ حياتك على وشك ان يتلاشى اذا لم تعطي الشريك ما يستحق من الاهتمام ، ابحث عن الغير متوقّع والمدهش. أوقات طيبة ونيّة حسنة أيضاً في الطّريق. إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك.* 


*يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلموووووووووووووو  ووو حور* 


*تح ــــــــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآتوووووووووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآآآآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو على التواجد كبرياء ..*

*حيااك ..*

----------


## NoOoNAh

شكراً
أختي
يسلمووووووووو

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمك ..*

*حيـــاكـ خيتوو ..*

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكووووره على الطرح

يعطيك الف العافية



تحياااااتي

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمك خيــتوو ..*

*حيــاكِ ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 20 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
سيكون عندك علاقات عاصفة مع محيطك، في موقع عملك وكذلك في بيتك. على أية حال، ستكون إيجابياً و مستعداً لتقديم التنازلات ولمعرفة أخطائك. تحلى بالصبر و التأني لكي تستوعب العاصفة و حاول استيعابها حتى لا تكون ضحية لها ستحرسك النجوم للخروج من الازمة لذا لا تتسرع باتخاذ أي قرار مصيري الآن .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
بإمكانك أن تحسّ بالحبّ، فطاقتك الرومانسية المغناطيسية تجذب المعجبين. إذا كان لديك اهتمام بالحبّ، فإنك ستكون ملفتاً للأنظار اليوم ، و ستجد أن عيون جميع من حولك محملقة بك. لديك فرصة كبيرة للقاء بشريك العمر كن ايجابيا و ابتعد عن التردد و الشك المفرط و تحلى بروح عالية من الثقة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستتعلّم من خلال الملاحظة أكثر بكثير مما ستتعلمه بالاندماج في القضايا المطروحة ، التروّي سيسمح لك برؤية بعض الروابط التي كنت غافلاً عنها. تمعن بكل ما يحيط بك كي تستطيع دمج المعطيات المطروحة و الحصول على النتيجة المرجوة ، و لا تغفل أي امر بسيط لانه قد يقودك الى هدفك الذي تسعى اليه .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص ، لكن حالات معينة تتطلّب مرونة إضافية. عليك بأخذ وجهات النظر الأخرى بعين الاعتبار ، وأن تكون جاهزاً للتغييرات المفاجئة في الخطة. لا ترتبك عند التغيير و كن هادئ لكي تستطيع تجاوز الازمة و تترد بطلب معونة الاصدقاء المقربين عند الحاجة .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اكبح جماح اندفاعك للتفاخر حول إنجازك الأعظم الأخير. و كن راضياً هادئاً ، وابدأ بتخطيط مهامك القادمة . لان التفاخر سوف يقود عليك الكثير من الحسد و من الضغوط الخارجية مما قد يفشل مهامك اللاحقة ، وضعك العاطفي ممتاز و علاقة جيدة مع شريك العمر و تسهيلات العمل سوف تساعدك على الانتقال الى مرحلة جديدة مهمة .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون. لا تتردد في مساعدة المحيطين بك لآن هذا سوف يعطيك طاقة كبيرة جدا تساعدك على القيام بمهامك اليومية بشكل ممتاز و مما يسهلعليك المصاعب الحياتية .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تبدأ محادثة عادية و بسيطة ، لكنها تتعمق شيئاً فشيئاً، إذا كنت تريد اكتشاف شيء معين تريده اطرح سؤالك بجدية ، و لا تخف من الماضي . اتبع الصراحة و المباشرة و لاتكن مترددا و حاول ان تستغل هذه اللحظة لكي تكتشف حقائق الطرف الآخر و ماضيه هذه المحادثة ستساعدك على تجديد علاقتك بالكثير من الناس .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت مستمع جيد، لكن وجهة نظرهم ما زالت تبدو سخيف بالنسبة إليك. انتباهك المهذب قد ينتهي نهاية غير مهذبة، و ربما تكون ردة فعلك وقحة. لذا لا تتابع الاستماع في أي محضر غير مناسب و ابتعد عن كخالطة من تجده ليس اهلا للنقاش او الحديث معك اضبط غضبك عند الازمات كي لا تندم على ما تقول .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
في وقت ما خلال اليوم، يصبح التوتّر لا يطاق. ستقوم بمحاولة نكتة لطيفة أو تهرب سريعاً ، أو كلاهما. قم ببعض التمارين الرياضية، ارقص مع الأصدقاء هذا المساء. او اذهب الى السينما او حاول الذهاب الى مكان مريح للاعصاب مما يذهب عنك هذه الشحنة من التوتر و حاذر الاختلاط بمحيطك في مثل هذه الحالات .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
حجم الصعوبات التي تعترض طريقك تحبط رغبتك بأن تكون المايسترو. لا تقلق أبداً ؛ قريباً ستكون أنت البطل ، و ستجد بعض المتعة في هذا المزيج. لا تستعجل على بلوغ القمة لآن العجلة قد تقودك الى الخلف ثابر على الطريق و لا تأبه بالصعوبات الصغيرة و لا تجعلها توقفك او تثنيك عما تريد الوصول اليه .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
هذا هو يومك المحظوظ ، و الحظ السعيد ما زال يرافقك ، وكذلك غداً. يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة، إنه وقت واعد لبدء أيّ  شيء جديد. استغل الفرص التي تأتيك و بادر الى اكتسابها دون تردد او تفكير احد هذه الفرص قد يكون فرصة العمر او قد تلتقي بشريك المستقبل كن هادئ و مهذبا و بعيدا عن الشك و التردد .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
أمامك جاذبية لا تقاوم على ما يبدو ، سواء من شخص أو في مشروع، في الحقيقة، ما كل ما يلمع ذهب . وإذا كنت ذكياً، ستقاوم على الأقل اندفاعك الأول. لا تنخدع بالفرص بشكل مباشر و كان هادئ عند اتخاذ أي قرار مصيري مشورة من بعض الأصدقاء قد تساعدك على بلوغ ما تريد بالطريق الأسلم ماليا و نفسيا .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون. لا تتردد في مساعدة المحيطين بك لآن هذا سوف يعطيك طاقة كبيرة جدا تساعدك على القيام بمهامك اليومية بشكل ممتاز و مما يسهلعليك المصاعب الحياتية .
*

*يســـــــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووو ح ــــــــــــور على المجهود الرووووعهـ* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــرم تواصلكـ*

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآتووووو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآـآآآء*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
حجم الصعوبات التي تعترض طريقك تحبط رغبتك بأن تكون المايسترو. لا تقلق أبداً ؛ قريباً ستكون أنت البطل ، و ستجد بعض المتعة في هذا المزيج. لا تستعجل على بلوغ القمة لآن العجلة قد تقودك الى الخلف ثابر على الطريق و لا تأبه بالصعوبات الصغيرة و لا تجعلها توقفك او تثنيك عما تريد الوصول اليه .
..
*يعطيك العاااااااافيه*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو ع الطله الحلووه ..*

*حيــاكم ..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 21 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*علاقاتك العاطفية سيُسلط عليها الضوء كما أنك ستكون منهمكاً جداً بالمغامرات أو اللقاءات الجديدة. توقّع زيادة جيدة في مصادرك: زيادة في المدفوعات ، أو إرث، أو منحة دراسية، ستأتيك مكافأة أو شيء من هذا القبيل. هذه الزيادة ستكون عامل مهم لتمويل مشروع كنت تفكر به منذ زمن قديم .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*القوة والنشاط العضلي بازدياد؛ ستبدو جيّداً جداً من الناحية الجسدية. سيحفّزك الأشخاص النشيطون المتحمسون. أدائك في عملك سيصل إلى ذروته. علاوة على ذلك، ستكون موضع كلّ الانتباه. حاول ان تستغل هذه الفترة من ناحية العمل لأن نشاطك الجسدي سيرافقه نشاط عقلي متميز يساعدك في إنجاز مهام العمل لديك .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*لا تخشى طلب الدعم من الأشخاص المؤثرين لكي يعززوا مشاريعك. على الصعيد الغرامي، سيكون لديك الشجاعة بما فيه الكفاية لأن تعلن التصريح الذي كان منتظراً لوقت طويل. لا تتردد في التعاطي مع من حولك امنح نفسك و المحيطين بك الكثير من الثقة كي تستطيع مصارحتهم و التعامل بايجابية مع كافة الافكار التي يطرحونها .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*فيما يتعلق بزواجك، هناك أسئلة مالية يجب أن تعالج بكثير من اللباقة. ستواجه حواراً صعباً مع أطفالك، خصوصاً إذا كنّ بنات مراهقات. هذا السن حساس جدا لا تحاول ان تضغط على عائلتك باسلوب السلطة و انما اعتمد الايجابية بالحوار و النقاش ، يمكنك استشارة قريب او صديق و طلب معونته و تجنب الانجراف الى حالة العصبية و الانفعال .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*كن حذراً في علاقاتك الجنسية وحميتك. فكر بإعطاء شيء غير متوقّع لحياتك العائلية، و إلا فإنك ستحسّ بضجر من الأحباب. اعتمد التغيير و التنوع في علاقتك العاطفية مع الشريك ابتعد عن الامور التي تجعلك تحس بالضغط و الانزعاج بغض النظر عن الخسارة المادية التي يمكن ان تسببها لك حافظ على روح علية من المرح و البهجة* 


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*عائلتك قد تتعرّض للخطر إذا كنت لا تستطيع النجاح في تحريرها. الأزواج قد يقرّرون بصعوبة الافتراق في هذه الفترة ؛ أما العزّاب فبالعكس، سيكون لديهم فرص قوية مع من يبني أو يعيد بناء حياتهم . لذا ابتعد عن أي مصدر ازعاج اذا كنت متزوجا و يفضل السفر برحلة الى مكان بعيد عن الاصدقاء و الاقارب اما اذا كنت عازبا فكن نشيطا اجتماعيا و حاول الاتصال بالآخرين و الاختلاط معهم .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*حاول تقييد نفقاتك إلى الحد الذي لا غنى عنه. ستكون في شكل طبيعي جيد جداً. المخاوف العائلية قد تزعجك. و لكنها سوف تمر بسهولة ، لا تجعل مسألة تقييد النفقات تشعرك بأنك بخيل و انما هي وضع ضروري للمرحلة القادمة لأنك قد تواجه ازمة مالية في العائلة . لاداعي للخوف و انما فقط الانتباه الى النفقات الغير ضرورية .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*ستجد صعوبة في الاتصال مع أطفالك؛ و كردّ فعل، ستسجن نفسك في توبيخ صامت، لكن لسوء الحظ لن يكون هذا هو الحلّ الجيد. حاول محاورتهم بأسلوب الاطفال و لا تنزعج من الفشل من المحاولة الاولى تابع محاولتك حتى تنجح لان العزلة هو الحل الاسوء لك و لعائلتك اطلب معونة الشريك في هذا الامر .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*احذر من الإضطرابات الدموية؛ لا تدع تعبك البسيط يتفاقم . في العمل، جهودك السابقة ستحمل ثمارها أخيراً و يمكنك أن تحصد نتائج جيدة. لا تجهد نفسك بغير سبب و ابتعد عن كل ما يسبب ضغط نفسي الجاء الى الطبيعة و حاول الاتصال بالاصدقاء لتخفيف الضغوط المحيطة .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*ستحرز علاقات ممتازة مع أصدقائك؛ على الرغم من هذا يجب أن تبقي بعض المسافة لكي تحافظ على حريتك. لا تجعل علاقاتك مع اصدقائك قيدا عليك و انما اجعلها وسيلة للتوصل مع محيطك قد تحظى بصديق العمر في هذه الفترة حاول ان تبحث من بين الاصدقاء عمن تجده الاقرب اليط طبعاً و خلقاً .* 


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*لا تكثر من تعدد علاقاتك في نفس الوقت ، بل خضها واحدة واحدة. جد الوقت الملائم للكلام مع شخصِ واحد و بشكل خاص من ينظر إليك من زواياك الجيدة .لان العلاقات العديدة قد تجعلك تعيش حالة من الضياع و التشتت مما قد يسبب ضغوط نفسية كبيرة . حاول ان تكون متفهما للطرف الآخر وابتعد عن النقد المباشر .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. بدلاً من تركه يجنّنك، استرح وانظر إلى الموضوع من كافة أبعاده. لان الاستعجال قد يقودك الى اتخاذ قرارات خاطئة فقد تدخل في مشرع خاسر يكون مصيبة عليك او قد تترك فرصة العمر التي طالما انتظرتها . تأنى و كن منطقيا في تعاطيك مع الامور .*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
حاول تقييد نفقاتك إلى الحد الذي لا غنى عنه. ستكون في شكل طبيعي جيد جداً. المخاوف العائلية قد تزعجك. و لكنها سوف تمر بسهولة ، لا تجعل مسألة تقييد النفقات تشعرك بأنك بخيل و انما هي وضع ضروري للمرحلة القادمة لأنك قد تواجه ازمة مالية في العائلة . لاداعي للخوف و انما فقط الانتباه الى النفقات الغير ضرورية .*

*فعلا هذا اللي يجري عـليَ ..*
*مشكوره خيتو ع الطرح*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
*عائلتك قد تتعرّض للخطر إذا كنت لا تستطيع النجاح في تحريرها. الأزواج قد يقرّرون بصعوبة الافتراق في هذه الفترة ؛ أما العزّاب فبالعكس، سيكون لديهم فرص قوية مع من يبني أو يعيد بناء حياتهم . لذا ابتعد عن أي مصدر ازعاج اذا كنت متزوجا و يفضل السفر برحلة الى مكان بعيد عن الاصدقاء و الاقارب اما اذا كنت عازبا فكن نشيطا اجتماعيا و حاول الاتصال بالآخرين و الاختلاط معهم .*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم << خوفها الكلام ..* 

*يســـــــــــــلموـوـوـوـو حور على المجهود الرووعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــرم تواصلكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوـوـوـو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآآء*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 22 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*تغيير العمل او الإقامة امر غير جيد في الوقت الحالي لأن الاستقرار امر مهم بالرغم من مواجهة الصعوبات لا تبتعد عن اهلك و أصدقائك حاول الاحتكاك معهم كي تكسب ودهم انت في وضع مالي مستقر مكافأة مالية من العمل قد تساعدك في الوصول الى هدفك الذي كنت تطمح اليه على صعيد الحياة.*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*علاقاتك في العمل قد تضر بعلاقاتك العاطفية لا تكترث بما يقال فقط ركز على حياتك العاطفية التي تريدها و لا تخلط العمل بالعاطفة و ستكتسب النجاح المطلوب ، عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و محور اهتمام الوسط المحيط بك الجميع يثق بك و الجميع يريدون طلب المشورة منك .* 


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*التردد في الحياة صفة مميزة لديك و قد تكون الاكثر الخطورة عليك ان تتخذ القرار المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، اهتم بالناس المحيطين بك في مجال العمل لأنك ستحتاج الى دعمهم لا حقا في تبني المشاريع و الخطط التي كنت تطمح اليها ، عاطفيا انت شخص قلق حول مشاعر الآخرين اتجاهك عليك تجاوز ذلك.*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*لا تضغط على اسرتك او على زملائك في العمل كي يقوموا بما تريده انت فقط لأن ذلك سيجعل منك شخصا ديكتاتوريا و ستخسر محبة الآخرين لك حاول ان تقنعهم بوجهة نظرك و ان تكون اكثر تفهما لأرائهم ، عاطفيا انت في مرحلة جمود كبيرة عليك التخلي عنها .* 


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*الحب في جانبك انت شخص محبوب في مجتمعك و عملك عليك ان تعزز هذه المكانة بمد يد العون للجميع عليك ان تعلم بأنك محط ثقة المحيطين بك ، على صعيد العمل انت شخص متميز و الجميع يثق بقدراتك ستتمتع بالقيادة لفريق عملك و ستجني ارباح ذلك قريبا .* 


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*لا تتوانى عن التواجد مع الحبيب عند الحاجة الى ذلك لأن هذا الامر لا يعوض بالنسبة للطرفين ، على صعيد العمل ستحرز تقدما مهما عليك بدعم اسرتك و اصدقائك لأنهم الدرع الذي يحميك في الحالات الصعبة ، ماليا انت وضع لا تحسد عليه و لكن هنالك شعاع من الامل القريب بالفرج .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*طعم الخطر، يؤثر دائماً تأثيراً حسناً في نفسك، سيبرز جلياً في هذه الفترة؛ حاول أن تبقى عقلانياً. يجب أن يندفع الحبّ في حياتك، حتى إذا قرّرت إغلاق أبواب قلبك للأبد. لا تبتعد عن محيطك و لكن كن حذرا حاول ان تستمع الى من حولك و لا تتعهد بما لا تستطيع فعله فرصة علاقة عاطفية في القريب .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*القلب ، سيكون من الضروري أن تكون لديك الشجاعة لوضع حدّ للإتحاد الذي يثبت عدم ملائمته أو الذي لن يقدم أي إمكانية للتحسين. على صعيد عملك، قم بالفعل بدلاً من ردّ الفعل . حاول ان تبحث عن حلول بديلة بدل من اصلاح الوضع عندما تجد ان الاتحاد الحالي غير مفيد استفد من التجربة و حاول الانطلاق من جديد .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*أفكارك ليست واضحة جداً، لا تتخذ أيّ قرار مهم جداً هذا اليوم ولا تحاول الإجبار. سيكون لديك الإمكانية للنجاح في عملك، لكن بشرط بذل جهود عظيمة جداً. حاول ان تتحلى بالصبر و الحكمة العجلة باتخاذ القرار لن تكون محمودة العواقب و انما عليك بالتأني و الصبر على مصاعب العمل .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*ستنام بشكل سيئ و من المحتمل أن تشخر. لربّما أنت كئيب جداً أيضاً بدون سبب وجيه. علاقاتك مع الآخرين ستكون متوترة وأكثر عدوانية. لا تحاول الاحتكاك المباشر مع محيطك و انما حاول الابتعاد لفترة مع الطبيعة او في أي مكان تحس فيه بالراحة ريثما تتمكن من استعادة توازنك النفسي .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*لا تدع نفسك تغرى بصفقات العمل الواعدة بأرباح عظيمة لأنها في الواقع ذات ضمانات قليلة. قلقك المستتر سيظهر نفسه مرة أخرى بأمراض المعدة، كما كان غالباً في الماضي ؛ باختصار، أمعائك هي مقياس حالتك الطبيعية والروحية. لذا تحلى بالواقعية في التعاطي مع كل ما هو جديد كي تكسب صحتك الجسدية و النفسية .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*حرّر نفسك من توتّراتك بمزاولة التأمل أو الرياضة. إنه لجدير بالثناء أن تحاول توسيع حدودك، لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك. لأنك قد تتعبها حاول ان تنظر الى نفسك كما ينظر الآخرين لك بشكل فعلي كي تقييم اخطائك و تبعد عنك الهم و الغم اقبل على مشاريعك بجد و لا تجعل التردد يثنيك عن متابعة نشاطك .*

----------


## سحابة نور

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تتوانى عن التواجد مع الحبيب عند الحاجة الى ذلك لأن هذا الامر لا يعوض بالنسبة للطرفين ، على صعيد العمل ستحرز تقدما مهما عليك بدعم اسرتك و اصدقائك لأنهم الدرع الذي يحميك في الحالات الصعبة ، ماليا انت وضع لا تحسد عليه و لكن هنالك شعاع من الامل القريب بالفرج .

*

*يسلمووووو حووووووور كتيييييير*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تتوانى عن التواجد مع الحبيب عند الحاجة الى ذلك لأن هذا الامر لا يعوض بالنسبة للطرفين ، على صعيد العمل ستحرز تقدما مهما عليك بدعم اسرتك و اصدقائك لأنهم الدرع الذي يحميك في الحالات الصعبة ، ماليا انت وضع لا تحسد عليه و لكن هنالك شعاع من الامل القريب بالفرج .*

*يســــــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووو حور ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووووووو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآآآآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

علاقاتك في العمل قد تضر بعلاقاتك العاطفية لا تكترث بما يقال فقط ركز على حياتك العاطفية التي تريدها و لا تخلط العمل بالعاطفة و ستكتسب النجاح المطلوب ، عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و محور اهتمام الوسط المحيط بك الجميع يثق بك و الجميع يريدون طلب المشورة منك . 
فيما يتعلق بزواجك، هناك أسئلة مالية يجب أن تعالج بكثير من اللباقة. ستواجه حواراً صعباً مع أطفالك، خصوصاً إذا كنّ بنات مراهقات. هذا السن حساس جدا لا تحاول ان تضغط على عائلتك باسلوب السلطة و انما اعتمد الايجابية بالحوار و النقاش ، يمكنك استشارة قريب او صديق و طلب معونته و تجنب الانجراف الى حالة العصبية و الانفعال .

يسلموا

----------


## hope

العفوو ..

أبرااج اليووم :


*اليوم : 24 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. ستعاني من بعض الاضطرابات الصحية ، و ستشعر بالتعب بسرعة أكثر من المعتاد. لا تكثر من المناقشات التي تجدها غير مهمة لأنها تبعدك عن هدفك الاساسي حب كبير سيجد طريقه اليك فلا ترفضه كن متفهما لمن حولك لكي يتفهموك .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، ستتردّد كثيراً للبدء بالزواج. و من الناحية الصحية : ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. 


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. امورك المالية تعاني بعض الصعوبات نتيجة حسد و مضايقة من هم في محيط عملك عليك ان تتجاوز هذه المرحلة بالصبر كي تتمتع بالنجاح الذي سيأتي لاحقا .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اليوم هناك ميل إلى الخلافات الزوجية؛ فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. حياتك العاطفية في وضع مستقر حاول استغلال هذه الفترة كي تقوي وجودك ضمن العائلة 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل . 


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. تابع نشاطك بشكل معتاد و تقبل نقد الآخرين و اقتراحاتهم ثم قرر انت ما نجده مناسبا ، عاطفيا انت على خلاف مع الشريك قد يتطور الى شجار حاول تجنب أي امر قد تجده يسبب لك ازعاجا او ضغطا نفسيا .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت في مزاج ملائم  لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة . لذا لا تيأس من عدم ظهور نتائج مباشرة و كن ايجابيا في التعاطي مع كل ما هو مناسب لك و لعائلتك بعيد عن توقعات المستقبل التي قد تكون بعيدة نوعا ما للوقت الراهن .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
كن متأكداً أن الحياة ستأتي بما ستأتي به ، مهما فعلت لذا لا ترهق نفسك بطلب المستحيل و اعلم ان لكل شخص استطاعته التي يمكن ان يقدر عليها . من الناحية العاطفية ، حب جديد قد يطرق باب قلبك ، فلا توصد الباب اليوم و كن متأهبا لأي لقاء هذا الحب سيكون نقطة تحول كبيرة في حياتك بشكل عام على المستوى العاطفي و النفسي.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأنك قد تقع في مشاكل انت بغنى عنها من اجل اشخاص ليسوا اهلا لذلك ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على  حياتك العاطفية قد لا تكون التغييرات التي تريدها و لكن هذا هو الحال فلا تتشأم و ابحث عن حب جديد .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .
ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته . الحب القادم سيكون جامحا فلا تحاول تقييده و انما جاريه كي تتمتع بالرومانسية ، ماديا انت في وضع جيد و مستقبل مشرق مع شريك جديد .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا يمكنك إلا الاستسلام لما يمليه عليك قلبك و مشاعرك ستفرض نفسها عليك و على من حولك . حاول ان تستمتع بالحياة كما هي و ليس كما تريدها انت .قد يمر العمل بمرحلة خمول ، لكنها لن تطول فلا تكن مستعجلا لقطف ثمار عملك . ابتعد عن كل ما يؤذي مشاعرك او قد يدخلك في متاهة لا خروج منها

----------


## في الانتظار

يسلمو 
تحياتي الحاره

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل . 
*

*يسلـــــــــــــــــمووووووو على المجهــــــــود الرووعهـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## ياجرح

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت في مزاج ملائم لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة . لذا لا تيأس من عدم ظهور نتائج مباشرة و كن ايجابيا في التعاطي مع كل ما هو مناسب لك و لعائلتك بعيد عن توقعات المستقبل التي قد تكون بعيدة نوعا ما للوقت الراهن 

بصراحة كلش مالي مزاج اشتغل اليوم  عكس البرج بس ويش نسوي العمل كل يوم شاق
مخلية الشغل يولي واتصفح في المنتدى 

حور العين 
مشكورة عيوني

----------


## فقاعة صابون

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 













يسلموو ع الطرح

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. تابع نشاطك بشكل معتاد و تقبل نقد الآخرين و اقتراحاتهم ثم قرر انت ما نجده مناسبا ، عاطفيا انت على خلاف مع الشريك قد يتطور الى شجار حاول تجنب أي امر قد تجده يسبب لك ازعاجا او ضغطا نفسيا .
يسلموو خيتو
**
*

----------


## hope

*يسلموو حبايبي على المرور ..*

*حيـــاكم*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 25 / 4 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*



*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*اليوم تحس بالمسؤولية تجاه من حولك ، و هذا ما يشعرك بأنك مقيد . لكن هذه المرة مختلفة ، و لن تحسّ كما لو أنّ حريتك تنتهك. قد تتمتّع حتى بأن تكون مسؤولاً. المسؤولية عبئ كبير و لا يمكنك تحمل اكثر من طاقتك كن عقلانيا في تصور الامور عاطفيا انت في وضع سيء اليوم بسبب مشاكل قديمة . * 


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح . خذ كامل وقتك في التمعن بالامور و اطلب مشورة من حولك القرار القادم قرار مصيري لا تتسرع في اعطاء رأيك بالموضوع عاطفيا هنالك امل كبير بعلاقة بناءة و وطيدة مع الحبيب استغل هذه الفرصة .* 


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل . الجدية الزائدة في بعض الامور قد تكون مطلوبة في الايام القادمة ، ماليا هنالك تغيير قريب في العمل قد يؤدي الى تغيير السكن صعوبات مالية طفيفة اليوم .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*أنت الشخص الذي يفضله الجميع. فتمتّع بجذب كل الانتباه. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط.*
*أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. ادرسه بعناية قبل أن تتخذ القرار . الاصدقاء و العائلة سوف يشكلون مصدر الهام كبير لك استفد من فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب لتعبر له عن مشاعرك كن شجاعا و لا تكتم حبك .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها . لا تجعل نفسك اسير الخوف و الخجل النجوم تنير طريقك اليوم .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . خذ وقتك في التفكير بهدوء اكثر ابتعد عن الضغط الزائد لا تذهب بأفكارك بعيدا عن الواقع كي لا تظلم نفسك و من حولك امل كبير بتحول كبير في حياتك يقودك نحو مستقبل مشرق .* 


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة. النظرة الشمولية تعطيك ارتياحا في العمل و قدرة اكبر على تحليل الواقع عاطفيا الحب في خطر عليك المبادرة الى انقاذه و الا ضاع منك .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة . لا تثق بالاشخاص لمجرد كونهم يبدون بمظرانيق او لائق و انما كن اكثر واقعية عاطفيا لا تتردد في تغيير الروتين اليومي .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*إن الحياة ليست تجربة علمية ، إنها مزيج من الانفعالات و الأحاسيس ، و كل البشر معرضون لأن يخطئوا . الحب طريقك الى النجاح لا تغلق قلبك امام التجارب الجديدة و حاول التعلم من الاخطاء قدر الامكان كي تكسب ود الحبيب ماليا علاقاتك في العمل ليست جيدة حاول ان تكون اكثر موضوعية في تعاطيك مع زملائك .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*تتحرك كفراشة لطيفة مما سيخلق لك الفرصة لمواجهة علاقات حب جديدة و جميلة . من جهة أخرى فإنك بالتأكيد تستحقّ بعض الراحة. الحب هو الفرصة الاهم في حياتك كي تغيير الروتين القاتل الذي تعيشه لا تيأس من كون الطرف الآخر متحفظ قليلا على مشاعره لأنه سعبر لك عن حبه قريبا .*

----------


## khozam

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة. النظرة الشمولية تعطيك ارتياحا في العمل و قدرة اكبر على تحليل الواقع عاطفيا الحب في خطر عليك المبادرة الى انقاذه و الا ضاع منك . 
يسلمووووووو خيتوة على الطرح الرائع 
دمتي متميزة كما نعرفك 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .
*

*يســــــــــــــــــــلموووووووووووووووو حور ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآآآتووو ..* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآـآآآء*

----------


## عنيده

*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة . لا تثق بالاشخاص لمجرد كونهم يبدون بمظرانيق او لائق و انما كن اكثر واقعية عاطفيا لا تتردد في تغيير الروتين اليومي* 

*تسلمين حبووبه الله يعطيج العافيه*

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو حورة علجهود*

----------


## ياجرح

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
*هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . خذ وقتك في التفكير بهدوء اكثر ابتعد عن الضغط الزائد لا تذهب بأفكارك بعيدا عن الواقع كي لا تظلم نفسك و من حولك امل كبير بتحول كبير في حياتك يقودك نحو مستقبل مشرق* 

*ياااااااا ربي*
اغسل مواعين

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 26 / 4 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*


*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. فالقرارت المهمة تتي بشكل غير متوقع العمل في وضع الركود اللآن قد توجهك مشاكل عاطفية مع الشريك حاول تجنب اي مواجهة او مشكلة للأيام القادمة .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*أنت الأول بأفكارك اللامعة ، كما أن لديك مهاراتُ الاتصال لنقلها بشكل مثالي. يمكنك أن تطلب بَعْض المساعدة للتفاصيل المزعجة المعقّدة. لأن هذه التفاصيل قد تقودك الى وضع صعب في العمل و ان كانت صغيرة في العائلة جو مريح احد اطفالك قد يوجه مشكلة حاول مساعدته .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*سهل جداً أن تأَخذ مفاهيمِكَ العظيمة و توصلها  إلى الحقيقةِ بشكل أنيق. اخلق جنيكَ الخاص ، واجْعل رغباتَكَ الثلاثة الأكثر ولعاً تَتحقّقُ.النجوم معك اليوم و سوف تساعدك على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة لذا تمتع بالثقة لكي تبني مستقبلك الذي تريده بعيدا عن كل ضغط او اكتئاب .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*هناك من يقولون أنك عنيد و يعتبرون ذلك شيئاً سلبياً ، و بالمقابل هناك أولئك الذين يَعْرفونك . استخدم لغة الحوار معهم ، ولا تكن مُتفاجئاً إذا تغيرت آراء البعض . فقط حاول ان تتفهم رِأي الآخرين و كن عفويا صريحا و مباشرا قدر الامكان و ابتعد عن التلق و الكذب كي لا تقع ضحية عنادك .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*اسأل الناس مباشرة عما يريدون، ويصرّون على أن يجدوا لها جواباً؛ قل ما تعني، واعني ما تقول. بسّط الأمور. اجعل الهدف واضحا بالنسبة لك و بالنسبة لمن هم من حولك سواء من اسرتك او من محيط عملك لأن هذا سوف يسهل الوصول الى الهدف المرجو و يساعد الآخرين على تفهم وجهة نظرك .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. وسيستجيبون بنفس الطريقة. عندها حاول ان تستغل كل ما تجده خلاقا و مبدعا لأن مثل هذه اللحظات لا تتكرر كثيرا الحب في وضع جيد و العلاقات الاسرية ممتازة .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. دعوة عشاء او رحلة عائلية قد تكون مفيدة جدا في توطيد علاقاتك مع من هم حولك لا تحاول ان تكون انطوائيا اليوم الحب بحاجة الى تحرك اجتماعي .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*الذكاء شيء مثير ، وأنت رائع جداً حالياً. هذا النوع من التفكير المتقد والموزون لا يأتي كُلّ يوم.اتخذ قراراتك المصيرية اليوم وفق رؤيتك للأمور و كن على ثقة بأن قراراك هو القرار الصحيح العاطفة في وضع ممتاز لا تسمح لضغوطات الاسرة ان تشتت انتباهك في العمل الشريك في حالة شك عليك أن لا تزيدها .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*ابدأ بالمُتَابَعَة مَع بَعْض الناسِ الذين كنت تُهملهم ، ثمّ يمكنك التوسع و إجراء بَعْض الاتصالات الجديدة. فقد تجد ان بعض هؤلاء الناس قد يكونون سبيلك الى عمل جديد لم تكن تحلم به حاول ان تركز على علاقات العمل في مجالات جديدة كي تفتح امامك ابواب المستقبل خبر مهم قد يغير حياتك .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*أنت محور الحفلة ، لذلك حتى لو لم تكن مدعوّاً يمكنك أن تقتحم المهرجان ارتجالاً ، فأنت تُستقبل بترحاب حيثما تَذْهبُ. اجتماعيا انت النجم في هذه الفترة هذا سيساعدك على ترميم علاقات الحب القديمة و تصحح بعض الامور التي كنت تبحث عنها لا تجعل نفسك في وضع المتهم بالعناد او التكبر كن متواضعا .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*قد تكون الأمور ملخبطة ، لذا افعل ما بوسعك للإبْقاء على الأشياءِ واضحة. راجعْ التعيينات والتواريخ . استفد من تجارك السابقة في بناء علاقاتك الحالية الحب في قمة الازدهار لا ترجئ عمل اليوم الى الغد بسبب التشتيت الاصدقاء في حالة لبحث عنك لا تجعلهم يبحثون عنك طويلا بادر انت بلقائهم سفر احد الاصدقاء سيشعرك بفراغ كبير .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*ستواجه تجديداَ في صداقاتك و ارتباطاتك ، ووسطاء قد يسهّلون لك الأمور أكثر. حياتك العاطفية ستغلي بالحماسة. لكنّك يجب أن تنتبه لصحتك التي هزّتها الحساسيات المختلفة أو تتحمّل الاضطرابات.لا تكن متشائما و لاكثير التفائل الواقعية مع الحبيب وفي العمل توفر عليك الكثير من الضغوط*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
*تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. دعوة عشاء او رحلة عائلية قد تكون مفيدة جدا في توطيد علاقاتك مع من هم حولك لا تحاول ان تكون انطوائيا اليوم الحب بحاجة الى تحرك اجتماعي .*
*مشكوووره خيتوو*
*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المرور ... ويااهلا فيكم 

*اليوم : 27 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*




برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذاكنت تريد أن تكون لوحدك، فذلك لأن هناك شوق أكثر من اللازم من قبل دماغك وقلبك وخيالك لاحتلالك. التحفيز الخارجي سيكون سدى في الوقت الحاضر. ابتعد عن اي ضغط او عمل جديد حاليا انت بحاجة الى السلام الداخلي مراجعة الماضي و التخلص من تبعاته سيكون المر الاكثر ايجابية لديك .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك. مساعدة من النجوم ستساعدك على ابراز مواهبك الكبيرة في هذا الاتجاه كن واثقا بأن قراراتك هي قرارات جيدة واطلب مساعدة شريك الحياة اذا وقعت في بعض الاشكالات .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
طبعك اللطيف و تفاؤلك الغير محدود يجعل منك الشخص المفضّل، و يتنافس الناس للجلوس بجانبك. ذلك انك تعيش فترة صفاء روحي متميزة بعيدا عن منغصات الحياة و هذا ما يجعل لك جاذبية مميزة جدا ، اليوم العمل في تقدم نتيجة افكارك الجديدة التي ستجد اخيرا طريقها الى النور .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
عادة يمكنك أن تتعامل مع شخص ما على أنه رئيسك ، لكنه في الوقت الحاضر يضغط عليك كثيرا إلى الطريق الخاطئ. ابحث عن بعض المشاريع المستقلة بعيدا عن عملك السابق كي لا تتأثر به سلبا ، و كن حذراً من الشخص الذي تشتكي له . فليس كل الناس اهلا للثقة مساعدة من العائلة تساعدك في اتخاذ الحل المنشود .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أنت تتكلّم اليوم والجميع ينصتون انت محور الحديث لأنك مبتكر وساحر افكارك المبدعة تلقى ترحيبا من الجميع في العائلة و في العمل . لا تفاجأ إذا سألك شخص ما عن نصيحة مثيرة. قد تساعد الكثير من الناس هذه الفترة و هذا سيعطيك دفعا اجتماعيا كبيرا سيؤثر ايجابيا على علاقاتك الأسرية .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.
هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تصبح  مرتاحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. الحب في وضع قلق نتيجة عدم وجود حوافز لذلك لا تجعل الياس يسطر عليك .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستكون هناك تغييرات مفاجئة في مشاريعك وضرباتك الرائعة جداً من الحظّ. يمكن أن تعتمد على التعاطف والمساعدة العفوية الذين سيسهّلان تقدّمك. العاطفة في حالة مشتعلة تقارب مع الحبيب لكي تحسن علاقتك معه انت متميز بالهدوء لا تجعل المشاكل الصغيرة تتحول الى مشاكل كبيرة .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. لن تكون بخيلاً عند التعرض لمشاكل نقدية أو عائلية. لا تتجاوز حدود إمكانياتك و إلا لن تكون محصّناً ضدّ الإعياء. طاقتك الداخلية في وضع ممتاز عليك تغذيتها بالحب و العاطفة .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. جهازك الهضمي سيكون ضعيفاً؛ تذكّر الاعتدال بتناول الغذاء وأكثر من شرب الماء بدلاً من ذلك. حتى إذا أقسمت بأنّ الحياة بوحدانية ناسبتك بشكل مثالي فأنت ستغامر بتغيير أفكارك الآن؛ لكن لا أحد سيعترض على ذلك.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
ستملأ حياتك العائلية مرحاً ودفئاً . علاقات الحبّ الرومانسية ستنال أهمية أكبر في حياتك. ستحرز تقدّماً جيداً في مهنتك. زملاء العمل سيحاولون الاحتكاك بك هذه الفترة كي يكتسبو بعض ميزاتك المهمة لا تتردد في وضع استراتيجيات للعلاقة مع الناس و الا وقعت فريسة الاحتيال .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لكلّ أولئك الذين يجب أن يمرّوا بفحوص الترقية أو الدخول. قوتك العضلية ستكون بازدياد. حياتك العائلية ستجلب لك الرضا العميق؛ زوجك سيعرف كيف يشجّعك ويدعمك. مع أطفالك، سيكون هناك تشارك لطيف.

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .*

*يسلمووووووووووووووو حوررر ...*

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .
حور العين 
كل الشكر لكـ على الجهود المبذولة 
وربي يعطيك العافية ،،،
دمتي في رعاية الباري وحفظه 
تحيتي لكـ أختك نسيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.
هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تصبح مرتاحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. الحب في وضع قلق نتيجة عدم وجود حوافز لذلك لا تجعل الياس يسطر عليك .
*يسلمووووووووو خيتوو*

----------


## Sweet Magic

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستكون هناك تغييرات مفاجئة في مشاريعك وضرباتك الرائعة جداً من الحظّ. يمكن أن تعتمد على التعاطف والمساعدة العفوية الذين سيسهّلان تقدّمك. العاطفة في حالة مشتعلة تقارب مع الحبيب لكي تحسن علاقتك معه انت متميز بالهدوء لا تجعل المشاكل الصغيرة تتحول الى مشاكل كبيرة .


*حور * 

*تسلمي على المجهود المبدول*

----------


## hope

يسلموو حبايبي ..

ياهلا فيكم ..

----------


## ياجرح

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستكون هناك تغييرات مفاجئة في مشاريعك وضرباتك الرائعة جداً من الحظّ. يمكن أن تعتمد على التعاطف والمساعدة العفوية الذين سيسهّلان تقدّمك. العاطفة في حالة مشتعلة تقارب مع الحبيب لكي تحسن علاقتك معه انت متميز بالهدوء لا تجعل المشاكل الصغيرة تتحول الى مشاكل كبيرة .



يااااااا سلاااااااااااااام

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 29 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد ؛ عجّل باستغلالها المناخ مناسب لانطلاقة فكرية جدية مع محيطك. بالنسبة لعملك، لا تتردّد في أخذ بعض المبادرات الجريئة. ستعاني من الأرق نتيجة التفكير الطويل حول مشاريعك : ابتعد عن المنبّهات و كل قليلاً في المساء.*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*هذا يوم مناسب للخطوات الحسّاسة النجوم ستساعدك في اتخاذ القرارا : إذا كنت تريد أن تطلب إحساناً مهماً، فستجد الحجج المقنعة. ستجد نشاطات عديدة ذات علاقة بالتمويلات و ستكون مفضّلة بشكل خاص. ستباشر بتطبيق العديد من الافكار الجديدة التي كنت قد اجلتها سابقا .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*هذه الفترة يمكن أن تعتمد على الدعم الغير مشروط من الأشخاص الأقرب والأغلى إليك و ذلك ان طاقتك العاطفية الكبيرة تجعلهم في وضع متجاوب معك . كن حذراً بقدر ما تستطيع فيما يخص المراهنات و التخمينات والقروض المصرفية ؛ إنّ الأخطار كبيرة جداً في هذا اليوم. لا تتخذ أي اجراء مصيري او قرارات هامة بالعمل هذا اليوم حاول ان تأخذ وقت كبر في التفكير بعيدا عن الضغط .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*تعلّم إدارة أولوياتك بشكل أفضل لا تضع الأشياء الغير المهمة مع الأمور التي لا تحتمل التأجيل ، ستنجز أعمالاً جميلة تفخر بها و تكون محط انظار المسؤولين عنك . كن حذراً من الانزلاق الغرامي : سترى كلّ شيء بلون وردي بالرغم من كلّ الحسّ العام؛ الصحوة يمكن أن تكون سريعة ومؤلمة.*



*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*سيكون ضرورياً لك أن تؤسس ميزانية وتلتزم بها بأي ثمن على الصعيد المادي أنت كريم و أحيانا أكثر من اللازم . النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي ؛ سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية انت في قمة نشاطك العاطفي اليوم .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية لأن الغيرة تهدم العلاقات الاسرية و تؤدي الى نتائج وخيمة ؛ ستصلح الأمور نفسها بسرعة بدون أن تسبّب ضرراً فقط لا تدع العصبية تؤثر عليك بشكل سلبي انت شخص متميز . من ناحية الحب ، ربما ستكون هناك شرارات، لكن بالتأكيد ليست روتينية أو مملة!*

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*غيرتك و حبك للامتلاك سيصبحان أكثر فأكثر إزعاجاً لصاحبك أو زميلك لذا لاترهق الشخص المقابل لك بكثرة الاسئلة فقط كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن الضغوط العاطفية التي يولدها المحيطون بك . تجنّب التهام الملح والسكّر والصحون الشهية. إذا حاولت إهمال طلبات رؤسائك، فيجب أن تأسف لذلك.*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ،  و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي. هذه العقلية تعطيك راحة داخلية و حبا عظيما للتأمل بعيدا عن الناس انت شخص هادئ و صبور و لديك امل كبير في فرصة عمل جديدة .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*بعد الكثير من الجيشان العاطفي، حان وقت الراحة . على ما يبدو، كانت أحوالك جيدة حتى الآن ، ابتعد عن الضغوط النفسية و حاول فقط الاسترخاء بعيدا عن صعوبات العمل كن هادئا و صبورا و تمتع بنجاحك الذي حققته على مدى الايام السابقة .. لا تنس الابتعاد عن الأطعمة المكشوفة و الضارة .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*أنت تتغيّب بشكل غامض عن تجمّعك الاجتماعي العادي في الأيام القليلة الماضية ، وأصدقائك فضوليون. لاطفهم. ولو باتّصال، وأعلمهم عما تفعله . و لا فانك ستكون فريسة الاقاويل و ستتهم بأنك عديم الثقة بمن حولك النجوم تقول انك في وضع عاطفي جيد لا تتأخر عن البيت مساء .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*اليوم هو يوم مهم جدا للناحية العاطفية حاول ان تكون هادئا مع الحبيب استمع له و حاول ان تفهم ماذا يريد لا تضع نفسك في وضع مجابهة معه و كن له كما يحب و ستلاقي انجذابا قويا منه الحظ العاطفي معك اليوم فاستغل هذه الفرصة ، ماليا قرار جديد يفرض عليك في العمل قد لا تحبه .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأن الاشخاص المحيطين بك بعضهم يردي فقط مالك و بعضهم يريد ان يجعلك خادما له ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على عملك انت شخص نشيط و لكن قد تتعرض للضغط و التعب لا ترهق نفسك فوق اللازم .*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

ربي يــعطيك العافيهـ حــور عـــ  ـلـ ــــى الطرح

تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلموووووووووووو حور على الجهد الرووعهـ* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوره حور ع المعلومات*
*بانتظار المزيد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شوق الربيع

*اليوم : 30 / 4 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
عندما تكون النجوم في جانبك عليك ان تستغل هذا ، هل أنت في تقاطع طرق في مهنتك؟ إنّ النجوم تعطيك فرصة للتفكير بشأن ما تريده حقاً. إن شكل السلطة يضايقك، وهو لا يفيد في حالة مرهقة كحالتك . أعلمهم أنك تتحكم بالأمور ، وأخبرهم بلهجة حازمة متى ستعود إليهم.



برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
في نهاية اليوم اذهب الى مكان تجده مريحا برفقة صديق و او شريك الحياة كي تستعيد نشاطك المعتاد.


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
هذا يوم جيد للتعاطف مع الصديق ، حتى لو كانت محاباة بسيطة . عليك ان تعطي صديقك ما تنظر ان يعطيه اليك اذا كنت في محنة . إنه يوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. العاطفة تعطيك القوة في حياتك ككل حافظ على هذه النعمة.


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
التسرع في اطلاق الاحكام او القرارات هو احد المشاكل التي تعاني منها مؤخرا ، راجع أيّ  شيء يعبر على منضدتك أو أي كلمة تنطقها شفاهك. هذا هو الوقت المناسب للحذر الإضافي. الليل الحالك في الخارج قد يبدو لك الحرية التي تحتاجها ، لكن عليك أن تعامل نفسك بشكل صحيح .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
إنك تعرف العديد من الأسرار، و السبب هوأنك تحسن المحافظة على تلك الأسرار أكثر من أي شخص آخر.
أنت كفء ومركّز ونشيط، لذا مشروعاً أو اثنين للعمل عليهما ، وعندما تحاول ذلك، سوف لن تتذكّر حتى لماذا كنت تتفادى ذلك كل هذه المدّة الطويلة.


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
امورك العاطفية تمر بوقت ذهبي لأن الطرف الآخر بدء بفهم ما تريده عليك ان تعطيه الحب الذي يستحق كذلك . عادة أنت لا تستطيع المساعدة لكنك تجذب الانتباه ، لكن اليوم قد تريد إبقاء ذلك في أدنى مستوى. شخص ما في مزاج حسّاس. سواء كان في العمل أو لا . كن حذرا بأن لا تأخذ التوتّر على الطرف الآخر . 


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
في العمل لديك ما يقلقك نحو شركائك او زملاء عملك لا تشك بالآخرين لمجرد الشك لأن هذا يزعزع ثقتك بهم و كذلك ثقتهم بك خطّط للأمور التي تريدها . بكل تروي و بكل هدء حتى لا يكون هنالك ما يفاجئك. في العاطفة انت ملك اليوم تمتع بهذه المملكة .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
لا تبالغ في قدرتك على افهام الآخرين فهنالك من لا يريد ان يفهم شيئا فقط عليك الاكتفاء بالاهتمام بأمورك الشخصية و المهنية و ما يتعلق منها مع الناس دون الخوض في الامور الأخرى ، عاطفيا لديك فرص مهمة للتطوير علاقاتك العاطفية .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
تمتع بالكسل. ابحث عن المتعة لتضييع الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
الحظ لا يأتي كل يوم كما يقولون هذا اليوم هو أحد الأيام التي تكون فيها محظوظاً! بعض المشاعر العميقة تتدفّق ، ولقد حان الوقت لإخراجها. لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، و البداية في التحرّك إلى المستقبل. في العاطفة لديك حب دفين يريد الخروج .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
الراحة مهمة من ةقت الى آخر دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. على صعيد العمل لا تقلق من بعض المفاجآت لأن الخطة العامة تسير بشكل جيد المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة.


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. هذا طبيعي نتيجة عدم تنظيم للطعام و الضغوط النفسية المحيطة بك ،حياتك كزوج مملة لانك تتبع الروتين حاول أن تعيش حياة أكثر مرحا.

----------


## hope

يسلموو ع المساعده شوق الربيع توني كنت بانزلهم ههه...

تحياتي

----------


## طموحي دواءجروحي

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
هذا يوم جيد للتعاطف مع الصديق ، حتى لو كانت محاباة بسيطة . عليك ان تعطي صديقك ما تنظر ان يعطيه اليك اذا كنت في محنة . إنه يوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. العاطفة تعطيك القوة في حياتك ككل حافظ على هذه النعمة.


يعطيكم العافيه اعزائي..
مجهود تشكروا عليه...
تحياتي...

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووووووو على المجهووود الرووعهـ 

تح ـــــــــــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآآتوو .. 

كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

وااااو حلو حظي اليوم 

يسلموووو

----------


## المستحييل

_برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
التسرع في اطلاق الاحكام او القرارات هو احد المشاكل التي تعاني منها مؤخرا ، راجع أيّ شيء يعبر على منضدتك أو أي كلمة تنطقها شفاهك. هذا هو الوقت المناسب للحذر الإضافي. الليل الحالك في الخارج قد يبدو لك الحرية التي تحتاجها ، لكن عليك أن تعامل نفسك بشكل صحيح .
_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مشكوره خيتو ع المجهود*
*تحياتي*

----------


## كبرياء

يسلمووووووووووو حور على المجهود ..

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمكم جميعـــاا ,,*

*وادري صايره مقصره كثير واتأخر* 


*يالله ازمــه وتعدي ....* 


*لادعمت ــتواصلكم* 
*وتفضلو أبراج اليوم ..*




*اليوم : 2 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
خذ خطوة إلى الخلف و انظر إلى ما في محيطك ، و ليس فقط أمام عيونك.  العَشْعَشَة للطيور و ليست لأمثالك ، لذا اخرج من عشك و قم بجولة في الجوار . أنت مبدع جداً وملئ بالبصيرة ، لَكن لن يفيدك جلوسك في البيت بشيء .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الرؤية الضيقة لَيستْ مرغوبةَ في حالة مثل هذه الحالات. تنفّسْ بعمق وحاولْ أَنْ تدرك كامل الصورة.
لا تكثر من تعدد علاقاتك في نفس الوقت ، بل خضها واحدة واحدة. جد الوقت الملائم للكلام مع شخصِ واحد و بشكل خاص من ينظر إليك من زواياك الجيدة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
يجد الناس فيك طاقة وسحر لا يقاوم اليوم لأان النجوم تمدك ببريقها و سحرها . انسى كل الاحقاد و الضغوط التي وقعت تحتها في الماضي. تكون اليوم مستمعاً جيداً ، تسأل أسئلة نافذة وتأخذ دوراً نشيطاً في الحديث بدون تَغيير الموضوع. الحب يملئ حياتك الاسرية .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
في الحب انت متهور لحد الجنون هذا الامر قد يصعب عليك التحكم بمشاعرك او حتى التعبير عنها ام في مجال العمل أنت عقلاني ومنطقي اليوم ، ويريد الآخرون نصيحتك و انتباهك. أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. بدلاً من تركه يجنّنك، استرح وانظر إلى الموضوع من كافة أبعاده. 


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
إنك مرح وحسّاس، و ساحر بشكل غير عادي اليوم. فغازل بثقة. ترى الأمور بلون وردي، العالم يبدو في حالة جيّدة. لماذا يجب أن نعكر لون الحياة. لا تتردد في طرح الامور التي ترغب بمناقشتها مع الحبيب لأنك ان ابقيتها طي الكتمان فستؤدي الى مشاكل لا تحمد عقباها .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
في العمل انت شخص يحترمه جميع الناس لا تضع نفسك في مواقف حرجة و الا فقدت هذا الاحترام، عاطفيا لا تتفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. سحرك جذاب. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط. اما المتزوجون فيجب ان يجددوا اليوم الرومانسية القديمة .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
عاطفيا انت شخص يريد الجميع ان تحبه و ان يحبك و لكن الحب الذي تبحث عنه لن تجده اليوم ، يصرخ الآخرون لكي تقرب منهم، لكن إعارتهم انتباهك أمر راجع لك. تبدأ يومك كفراشة إجتماعية مرفرفة بنشاط، لكن بحلول المساء قد تشعر بأنك أكثر واقعية بعض الشيء. لا تتعهّد بتنفيذ أيّ خطط كبيرة.


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
عليك بأن تكون ميزاناً كما هو برجك. تحتاج لإيجاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين الكرم وضبط النفس. الدافع لإكتساب الشيء الجديد قوي، لكن هل يملأ الفراغ حقّاً ؟ النجوم تقول بأنّك قد تحتاج لنظرة أعمق إلى حدّ ما لاكتشاف ما تحتاجه حقاً. 


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
هناك تغييرات مالية قادمة ، ولقد حان الوقت للتركيز على الأشياء المادية. أنت كريم ، لكن ليس باليد حيلة . إنما قد يحمل لك المستقبل بعض التحسن في أحوالك ، كل ما عليك فعله هو استغلال الفرصة المواتية . عاطفيا لديك امل كبير في تقع في الحب من جديد .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تنقصك الأفكار ، ولا ينقصك الحماس لإبداء هذه الأفكار. استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة.راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

نشاطك في تصاعد ، و حماسك في ازدياد ، و غالباً ستلقى ردود فعل إيجابية جداً. إعطِ صوتك للعاطفة.
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . إنه إحساس جميل هذا اليوم . 


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء لذا عليك ان تكون لبقا و ليس متعجرفا و ان لا تكثر من الحديث عن منجزاتك لأنك ستقع ضحية الغرور ، عاطفيا لديك الكثير لتناقشه مع شريك الحياة كن شجاعا و عبر عما يدور في ذهنك .

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــلمووووووو حور على المجهوود الرووعهـ* 

*.. ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم من تواصلكـ* 

*كوني بخير ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 

*عاطفيا انت شخص يريد الجميع ان تحبه و ان يحبك و لكن الحب الذي تبحث عنه لن تجده اليوم ، يصرخ الآخرون لكي تقرب منهم، لكن إعارتهم انتباهك أمر راجع لك. تبدأ يومك كفراشة إجتماعية مرفرفة بنشاط، لكن بحلول المساء قد تشعر بأنك أكثر واقعية بعض الشيء. لا تتعهّد بتنفيذ أيّ خطط كبيرة*
*  تسلميي حور ..*
*لاعدمناااااااج*

----------


## hope

مشكورين على المرور ..

ياهلا فيكم

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

((الجــدي ))

اف لخبطه في راسي والبرج لخبطه بزياده 

شكراً

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

برجي شوي مخرف في اجزائه
ويسلموا والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## احاسيس الحنان



----------


## hope

*يسلموو جميعـاا على المرور ..*



*اليوم : 3 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*إذا حاولت إهمال طلبات رؤسائك، فيجب أن تأسف لذلك. احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. لا تترك نفسك منساقا وراء عاطفتك و الا وقعت فريسة للضغوط النفسية و العصبية عليك بمشاورة عقلك في الحين و الآخر و ترك القلب جانبا .* 


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء . ستمتلك اليوم الكثير من السحر لذا ستعرف جيداً كيف تعمل مع المقربين إليك . عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و لديك الكثير من المعجبين عليك ان تكون مرحا لتنعم بذلك .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. ابحث عن التشارك، تعاون، تفاعل مع الحبيب ، وبعد ذلك ستكون قصّة حبّك كما في الأفلام . ابتعد عن المشروبات الروحية . لا تبالغ في الضغط على نفسك اثناء العمل و الا وقعت ضحية الارهاق .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*اعتمد على حدسك اليوم. إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. النجوم تنير طريقك و هذا اليوم مهم اذا اردت اتخاذ بعض القرارات الصعبة او المهمة عاطفيا النجوم تعطيك الكثير من الأمل في نقلة مهمة على صعيد حياتك العاطفية* 


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*هذا يوم مناسب للخطوات الحسّاسة: إذا كنت تريد أن تطلب إحساناً مهماً، فستجد الحجج المقنعة. ستجد نشاطات عديدة ذات علاقة بالتمويلات و ستكون مفضّلة بشكل خاص. ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية الغيرة ستشتت تفكيرك و تؤدي بك الى نتيجة غير محمودة .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.*
*لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، لست الشخص الشجاع العظيم الذي تعرفه ، مما قَد يربكك اليوم . لا تتخذ أي خطوة جديدة ما دمت تحس بأنك غير قادر على التواصل مع الشخص الشجاع فيك .* 


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . هناك مكان لكُلّ شيء وكُلّ شيء في مكانه؛ إنه إحساس جميل هذا اليوم . ساعد اصدقائك على تخطي ازماتهم كي تنعم بالكثير من الحرية في طلب معونتهم لاحقا .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز . أنت مُلهَمٌ ومُلهِمٌ في نفس الوقت ، هذا اليوم يَعتمد الناس على كُلّ كلمة من كلماتك ، سترى العالم عند قدميك. إخلاصك يُشرقُ من خلال أيّ شئِ تَعمَلُه. و هذا ما يجذب الناسَ إليك في كُلّ الحالات. تَفكيرك بشأن قضية مهمة واسع و عميق .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*يبدو كأنك تقول الشيء الأكثر لامعقولية في العالم، والعالم لا يزال راضياً ومبتسم. تمتّع بكون الجميع يصدقك الآن. و لكن انتبه ، فهذا الأمر مؤقت ، و قد تواجه نفوراً إذا استمريت في تصديق نفسك . عليك ان تراجع نفسك لكي تكون اكثر واقعية و اقل خيالية .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك . عليك بأن تستمع اكثر مما تقول كي تحسن خططك .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*إخلاصك يُشرقُ من خلال أيّ شئِ تَعمَلُه. و هذا ما يجذب الناسَ إليك في كُلّ الحالات. تَفكيرك بشأن قضية مهمة واسع و عميق . دع الأمور كما هي عليه حالياً حتى تَتوصّل إلى بَعْض النتائجِ. العاطفة هي الامر الاكثر تعقيدا في الحياة لذا حاول ا تتمتع بها بدل فهمها .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*أنت متواضع اليوم ، مما سيجعلك عرضة لأنظار من حولك . تشعر بأنك رقيق الإحساس ، و كمكافأة على هذه الحساسية الرفيعة ستنتزع اللطف من كل من هم حولك . هذا الامر سيساعدك على رفع طاقتك الى اقصى حد انت في وضع مهني جيد و مستمر بالتحسن .*

----------


## ياجرح

يسلموووو عيوني

----------


## hope

الله يسلمك 


وياهلا فيكِ

----------


## سر الوجود

اللهمـ صلِ على محمد وآلـ محمد وعجل فرجهمـ

ياسلاااام على هالموضوع التوووحفة

احب اتابع الابراج

يسلموو حور العين ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برجي امس كان حلووو,**ان شاء الله اليوم احلى* 
*مشكوووره حور ع التواصل الطيب*
*لاعدمناااج*

----------


## hope

*أهــلاا وسهــلا فيكم .,.* 

*ولاشكر على واجب* 




*اليوم : 4 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*شارك زوجك أو صاحبك بالأفكار حول حساباتك المستحقة. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار على صعيد العمل مهم في الوقت الراهن. ابتعد عن المنبّهات و كل قليلاً في المساء. العمل في تطور مستمر بسبب دعم النجوم عليك ان تترك الامور تسير كما هي لأن التيار الحالي  معك .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.*
*أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*حاول إلقاء نظرة أقرب. ستجد في الأعماق قضايا أعمق مما تبدو عليه على السطح. من يخاطر بمواجهتك هو سخص شجاع في الحقيقة. فإرادتك من حديد، ويعترف لك الجميع بذلك في الوقت الحاضر. حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، على أية حال ، سيبقى لديك من يحبك .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*أنت تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.*
*أنت لا تحب أن تخبر رئيسك في العمل أو زوجتك في البيت إلى أين تذهب، تكره سلطة الاستجواب ، و تحب الانطلاق دون أية قيود ، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً.*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*أسكت ثرثرة المثرثرين و حد من مطاردة الناس لك. ستحتاج للعمل لتوضيح ما أنت عليه. اسأل الناس مباشرة عما يريدون و كن واضحا فيما تريد . لا تعتمد على التعقيد في شرح الافكار لأن هذا سيجعل الطرف المقابل في حالة من الانزعاج كن بسيطا في ايصال افكارك .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.*
*أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*لا تعتمد على اتصال واضح اليوم ، لكن اعتمد على حلّ المشاكل بنفسك. ذلك الاتصال الذي تنتظره وتنتظره، سيحدث أخيراً الآن. في العمل التطورات الجديدة التي توجهك ستجعلك اكثر حكمة في اتخاذ القرار هنالك بعض المشاكل العائلية البسيطة يساعدك الشريك في حلها .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*هذا يوم جيد للتعاطف مع الصديق ، لا تبخل على صديقك بالقليل من الملاطفة . الآخرون هم مصادر طاقة لك. كن اجتماعياً. و لا تسمح للانطواء بالسيطرة عليك . قد تصادف بعض الأفكار الخيالية ، كن واقعياً أكثر . في العمل لديك مشكلة العناد يجب ان تتخلى عنها .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*حان الوقت لتضع أفكارك العظيمة موضع التّطبيق . أسكت ثرثرة المتكلمين عنك بأمور لا تعنيهم و ضع حداً لمضايقة الناس لك .مارس بعض الرياضة ،و تمتع بالطبيعة كي تتمكن من تفجير إبداعاتك المكبوتة. لديك فرصة سفر الى بلد جديد لا تضيعها .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة. راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية. هنالك تغيرات جديدة في الاسرة قد تجعلك تشعر بعدم الارتياح .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*ابتعد عن كل ما من شأنه ان يقلل تركيزك اليوم انت بحاجة الى طاقتك العظمى تغلّب على تردّدك وقم بقفزة جريئة كبيرة. في وقت ما خلال اليوم، يصبح التوتّر لا يطاق. ستقوم بمحاولة نكتة لطيفة أو تهرب سريعاً ، أو كلاهما. الحب يفرض عليك امورا صعبة عليك ان تحاول على الاقل.*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*سلّم نفسك لعزلتك الذاتية. فأفضل وقت تستهلكه هو في تأملك مع ذاتك. أفضل طريقة للحصول على ما تريده اليوم أن تسكن رغباتك في الانطلاق و تأوي إلى نفسك. سيكون لديك وقت كبير لترتقي بأفكارك. لديك عائلة محبة و اطفال رائعون عليك ان تنتبه لهم اكثر .*

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلموووووووووووو حوووور ولا تحرمينا من كل جديد


تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الصرااحهـ ضحكني كلام برجي اليوم* 

*<< وجهها مو وجهـ طبخ* 


*يســــــــــــــــلموووووووووو حورر*

*ماننح ــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتووو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## hope

*سحابه ,, ياهلا  فيك حبيبتي ,,*

*هه كبريآآآء يبغى لش زياااره لقسم المأكولات تاخذي كورس   <<* 


*لاعدمــــت توااصلكــم ,,* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*حور العين* 


*تسلمي  على الموضوع المميز *

----------


## hope

*العفو وياهلا فيك ,, * 


*اليوم : 5 / 5 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*تجنّب التعامل مع من حولك من باب السلطة ، فذلك يقلل من رصيدك. أنت تطمح إلى الإثارة و تفكر بالمبادئ الكبيرة والطريق إلى المستقبل. انطلق قدماً، مع ذلك، فيجب أن تغطّي تفاصيل صغيرة ويجب أن تأخذ خطوات أصغر. الحبيب يريدك ان تهتم به اكثر لا تكن بخيلا .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*عندما تعظم الآمال تتعب النفوس بحملها، لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل تلك الخطط الكبيرة تثمر، و فكر كثيراً بينك و بين نفسك مبرزاً شخصيتك الخاصة . في الحب لديك منافس على من تحب و لكن هذا المنافس سيعلم انه لا فرصة لديه عندما يعبر لك الطرف الآخر عن مشاعره .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*بعض الأصدقاء قد يؤذونك. ستمسك بزمام أمور العائلة بحزم و لن تتحمل أن يتحدى أحد أقربائك المقرّبين سلطتك؛ على أية حال، إذا اتبعت طريق اللين ، ستحصل على نتائج أفضل بكثير. أي ان القساوة المفرطة في التعامل مع الامور لن يكون بصالحك لذا ابتعد عن التوتر و حافظ على هدوئك .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*لا ترتبك أمام الضغوط الكبيرة في العمل فقط حاول حل مشاكلك واحدة تلو الأخرى و ستجد ان الأمور تسير على خير ما يرام أنت في قمة نشاطك الذهني و الفكري الحل الأفضل لك هو بإتباع نوع من التغيير في حياتك الروتينية بأن تفعل شيئا غير مألوف كسفر الى منطقة جديدة* 


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*التواجد مع الأحباء كي تشاركهم النجاح امر جيد و يساعدك على بناء علاقات اكثر قوة معهم و لكن لا تبالغ في تقييم من حب هم حولك لك و جرب ان تختبر ذلك عمليا و الا صدمت لاحقا بالحقيقة ، عاطفيا الطرف الآخر في حالة صعبة نتيجة ضغوط العمل حاول ان تساعده بالمشورة و النصيحة .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*إذا كنت تريد القيام ببعض الإستثمارات المالية، فقد تستغرق بعض الوقت للبحث و المداولة كي تستفيد إلى أبعد الحدود منها. علاقاتك العاطفية في ركود بسبب انشغالك المفرط في العمل تجنب المشاحنات ضمن العائلة و حاول ان تحلها عبر الحوار الهادئ و الاستيعاب للطرف الآخر .*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*هذا اليوم هو يوم حسّاس لأولئك الذين يعملون في عمل قضائي أو في سجن. تتطلّب بعض الصفقات المالية صبراً كثيراً و تحضيراً لمدة طويلة ؛ إذا تصرّفت بعجالة أيضاُ، لربّما تصادفك مفاجئات سيئة جداً. لا تترك نفسك كالأعمى. استشر الاصدقاء و العائلة و خذ كامل وقتك في التفكير لما تريده عاطفيا انت في وضع ممتاز .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. الفرصة قد تكون قريبة منك كثيرا حاول اقتناص هذه الفرصة لكي تعبر عن حبك و عن شعورك العمل بحاجة الى تغيير من ناحيتك ابحث عن حلول جذرية لمشاكلك و ليس الى حلول جزئية .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*لا عجب أن تشعر كأنك في مركز الكون ، فالناس ينجذبون إليك ويشكلون مجموعة سعيدة حولك حيثما تذهب. تمتّع بالمحبة. النجوم تمدك بطاقة حب هائلة يشعر بها من حولك اليوم كن مبتسما و انسى كل هموم الاسرة و العمل فقط استمتع بالحياة كما هي خالية من التعقيدات .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*الكثيرون يحاولون صرف انتباهك في هذه الفترة ، محاولين إغوائك لتبقى بعيداً عن مهماتك. خذ إجازة قصيرة ، لكن لا تتخلى عن العمل بشكل نهائي. الراحة النفسية هي العامل الاهم في بناء قرار جيد يعتمد على الوضوح و الشفافية و عدم خلط الاوراق ببعضها البعض كي لا تضيع فكرة الحل الصحيح .*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*حور ..* 
*ربي يعطيك ألف ألف عاااافيه ..*
*بوركت جهودك خيتووو ..*

*لا عدمنااااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## hope

*هلا فيك حبيبتي ,,* 

*لاعدمــت تواصلك ..*

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووو ح ــــــــور على المجهوود الرووعهـ* 

*<< تفكر مستقبلا تزور قسم المأكولات حق تتعلم* 

*مااننح ـــــــــــــــرم منكـ ..* 

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوووو ...*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

مشكورة غناتي حور 

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*يسلموااااا حور ع الجهد*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمــكــم ,,*

*وحيــااكم ..* 



*اليوم : 6 / 5 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
ستوثق روابط الصداقة الجديدة التي ستثبت لاحقا أنها مفيدة جداً لك و لعملك و لكل من حولك . ستقرّر بحكمة أن لا تقلق حول المشاكل بدون سبب حقيقي و ان لا تضخم الامور فوق الحد المطلوب لذلك. هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لدى الطلاب و الأشخاص الذين يعملون في الثقافة. 


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. انت شخص مهم عاطفيا و اجتماعيا لا تقع تحت تأثير الاشاعات المغرضة فقط عزز ثقتك بنفسك و كن هادئا في كل المشكلات .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إنس اتخاذ القرارات اليوم. فما زلت تحتاج وقتاً أكبر للتأمّل والتفكير. إرادتك القوية عادة تجعلك لا تحتمل أن تكون حيادياً ، يحدث هذا عندما تحتاج لاتخاذ قرار. خذ المزيد من الوقت ، و قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه. لديك حالة حب غريبة مشوبة بالشك عليك ان تشاور عقلك اليوم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
سيكون لديك صداقات ناجحة تفيدك في المصالح المشتركة . لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. هذه فترة ذهبية لبناء علاقات وثيقة ضمن العائلة و المجتمع و لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك و تقدير حب الآخرين لك كي لا تصب بصدمة حاول ان تكون هادئا قدر الامكان و تفاعل مع من هم حول بروح عالية . 


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
راجع مقياسك للقيم وأهدافك؛ لا تستمر بمتابعة ما لست تحترمه احتراما كبيراً حقاً. لأنك ستتعب كثير دونما جدوى . في أمور القلب، بعض الغيوم السوداء ستقلقك و لكن حاول تخطي الأمر بتذكر كل ما هو ايجابي في علاقاتك. في أمور المال : تعدك النجوم ببعض المال أو بعض المكاسب بإستثماراتك.


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ربما تواجهك بعض المشكلات العائلية الجدية, لا تحاول أن تكون صاحب الكلمة الأخير في كل شئ. لأان الاستئثار بالرأي يقود الى نزاع مع المحيط و قد لا يكون القرار الانسب هيئ لنفسك مناخا مناسبا من أجل تجديد الجانب النفسي و حاول القيام بنشاط ثقافي. او ممارسة التأمل أو رحلة عبر الطبيعة .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
أسئلة حول المال ستشغل، في هذا الوقت, كل تفكيرك, على أية حال ، حتى ذلك الوقت من الممكن أن تكسب الكثير. فقط انظر الى من حولك و حاول الاستفادة من خبرة الآخرين و من خبرتك الشخصية و انتبه الى الفرص التي تأتي فجأة فقد تكون خير من الكثير من المشاريع التي طالما خططت لها .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستجد متعة في تجاوز العقبات الذي تعرقل تقدمك. مما يمنحك ثقة عالية بالنفس عليك باستغلالها . حيويتك الحالية ستسمح لك بالانغماس في مجموعة كبيرة من النشاطات بدون شعور بالتعب. لذا عليك البدء في القيام بأعمالك المؤجلة علاقة عاطفية على المحك عليك ان تقرر نا تريده بسرعة اكبر و بلا تردد .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
اليوم ملائم لإجراء بعض التغييرات في بيتك. فبدأ ما كنت تنتظر تنفيذه منذ زمن بعيد . أما على صعيد مهنتك، لا تحاول المبالغة في الأمور. و كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن التخيل . استثماراتك اليوم، إذا كنت قد بحثتها بشكل جيد جداً، فستكون جيدة جداً. لا تتردد في الاتخاذ القرار المناسب اذا كنت مقتنعا بما تفعله . ستواجه ضعفا وريدياً طفيفاً. 


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تنغمس بمعالجة مواضيع مريبة، لأنك ستتعب بدون نتيجة و حاول أن تكون ايجابيا، وقبل كل شيء، لا تأتمن أسرارك إلى أي شخص. لأنك قد تصدم بمن هم حولك ، ابتعد عن التقييم المبالغ فيه لمشاكلك و اعتبر من التجارب السابقة مساعدة من شخيص غير متوقع ستفيدك كثيرا في تجاوز الازمة .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
جميع الإتصالات و الزيارات ستكون محببة لك. هذا أفضل وقت لصنع علاقاتِ الحبّ الرائعة والرومانسية والغير عادية ، الحب الذي يلوح في الافق حب كبير يمكنك الاستفادة منه بأقصى حد لا تفوت على نفسك هذه الفرصة الكبيرة نجاحات مهمة في العمل سيكون لها مردود مالي مباشر عليك و على الذين يعملون معك .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
قد تَتفاوض علىعمل حساس أوقد تناقش عقدا، اسأل من تجدهم مؤهلين لنصيحتك و احذر من أفكارك الخافتة الحالية ،أنت الآن في فترة ركود فكري نتيجة ضغط متواصل سابق لذا عليك التروي و سؤال من يحيطون بك عما تجده غير واضح لديك أو بحاجة إلى تفسير ،مساعدة من بعض المحيطين بك ستنقذك من قرار خاطئ .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*بوركت جهودك خيتووو..* 
*الله يعطيك ألف إلا مليوووون عاااافيه ..*
*لا عدمنااااااااااااك ..*
*تحياااااااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## hope

*العغوو ,*

*لاعدمتـــكــ ..*

*اليوم : 7 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*الكل يريد ان سيتمع لآرائك انت محط كل الأنظار اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، اتخذ خطوات جريئة و آراء قوية ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك. الحب الذي تكنه للحبيب سيجد اخيرالطريقة المناسبة كي يظهر و يعبر عن نفسه .*


*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، العمل يأخذ الوقت الكبير من حياتك مؤخرا لذا فأنت تعيش حالة عاطفية غير مستقرة و غير مثمرة. في العمل لديك بعض الشكوك حول نجح الخطوة التالية لا تقدم على شيء انت في شك منه .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء.*
*لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*تضيء النجوم شخصيتك المتألقة لذا فالجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك  .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا.* 


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك  .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .*


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا.* 


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*لا تترك امور الدنيا تقودك حيث لا ترغب فليس هناك من سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل.. في الحب لديك من يريد ان يعطيك قلبه بصدق فلا تجعل ابوابك مغلقة اتجاهه .*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فالجميع يتوقع منك ان تعطيه الحلول التي يطمح اليها . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. في الحب لديك ما يجعل منك شخصا مميزا في نظر الحبيب*

----------


## سـلـوان

*8*
*8*
*8*
*يعطيك العافيه خيتوو...*
*وراح أكون من المتابعين لها يوميـاً..*
*لا خلاا ولا عـدم..*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*وش هالحض اليوم* 
*عالعموم يسلموووو حــور* 
*يعطيك العاافيه*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمكم .. وحياكم كل يوووم* 





*اليوم : 8 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
علاقة غرامية ستتحول إلى علاقة صداقة. ستكون بصحة ممتازة و مرح ممتاز ومعنويات عالية. لديك فرصة لازدهار شخصيتك. تطلّعاتك المادية ورغبتك في التوسّع ستسمح لك بإنجاز بعض النجاحات. في العمل توقعات هامة بنجاح جهودك السابقة .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الآخرون هم مصادر طاقة لك. كن اجتماعياً. إخرج وتكلّم مع الناس. ذلك سيعيد إليك الشباب فوراً .استخدم قواك العظمى التنظيمية لتصنع مع الآخرين سويّة مناسبة اجتماعية . على صعيد العمل انت مستقر لديك طموحات مهمة للمرحلة المقبلة تساعدك النجوم في تحقيقها .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إذا كانت الأمور تبدو متوترة ، فليس من الضروري أن تترك نفسك متمسكاً في وسط الزوبعة. اعترف بالذي يحدث واخرج. ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص ، لكن حالات معينة تتطلّب مرونة إضافية. عليك بأخذ وجهات النظر الأخرى بعين الاعتبار ، وأن تكون جاهزاً للتغييرات المفاجئة في الخطة.


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
عليك بنصرة المظلومين والمستضعفين ، سواء كنت أنت المظلوم أو شخص ما تعرفه. كلّ شخص يحبّ أن يأتيه نصره من حيث لا يدري . حجم الصعوبات التي تعترض طريقك تحبط رغبتك بأن تكون المايسترو. لا تقلق أبداً ؛ قريباً ستكون أنت البطل ، و ستجد بعض المتعة في هذا المزيج.


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
التنظيم لا يقاوم بالنسبة لك. فعندما تعمل بنظام ملفاتك الخاص ، فإن مساعدة صديق تجعلها مرتبة كما تريدها .
اكبح جماح اندفاعك للتفاخر حول إنجازك الأعظم الأخير. و كن راضياً هادئاً ، وابدأ بتخطيط مهامك القادمة . العاطفة لديك منخفضة اليوم ابحث عن أي شيء يؤججها .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
اليوم يصبح كلّ شيء مفهوماً. مهارتك بالعناية بالتفاصيل و إتّخاذ القرارات كفيلان .هذا هو يومك المحظوظ ، و الحظ السعيد ما زال يرافقك ، وكذلك غداً. يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة، إنه وقت واعد لبدء أيّ  شيء جديد. الحبيب يريدك ان تقدم على خطوة جديدة لا تتردد .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
يمكنك أن تنجز تقريباً أيّ شيء اليوم، و يعود الفضل لمهارتك التنظيمية. أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون.


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
امضِ قدماً، حاول شيئاً جديداً ، ولا تدع  النكسات الصغيرة تثبّط عزيمتك. أمامك جاذبية لا تقاوم على ما يبدو ، سواء من شخص أو في مشروع، هنالك من يحاول ايقاعك في فخ التسرع . وإذا كنت ذكياً، ستقاوم على الأقل اندفاعك الأول.


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
عاطفيا انت متردد اليوم بشأن الحبيب لا تبادر الى أي لقاء ، فكر بعمق ، ابحث عمن يتطابق معك في الرّأي و الأفكار لتشكيل فريق متكامل. تبدأ محادثة عادية و بسيطة ، لكنها تتعمق شيئاً فشيئاً، إذا كنت تريد اكتشاف شيء معين تريده اطرح سؤالك بجدية ، و لا تخف من المضي .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
توقّع أن يردّ شخص ما على جميل صنعته معه. يمكنك أن تتعلّم الكثير. كونك تستطيع التقرير لا يعني بأنك تستطيع أن تفرض ما تقرره على الآخرين . تستطيع تكوين شراكة مع زميل عمل أو صديق ، عاطفيا تتمتع بمحبة الشريك و عليك ان تبادله بمثلها.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تأمن زملاء عملك على اسرار بيتك فهذا خطأ كبير . فضولك سيصل إلى مستويات شبه فظة اليوم. أنت مستمع جيد، لكن وجهة نظرهم ما زالت تبدو سخيف بالنسبة إليك. انتباهك المهذّب قد ينتهي نهاية غير مهذبة، و ربما تكون ردة فعلك وقحة.


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تحاول ان تقلد الآخرين انت شخص مبدع لديك افكار جديدة عليك تطبيقها بدل التقليد الأعمى .أنت قد لا تؤمن بما تسمعه ، لكن كن صبوراً و أعط فرصة. دماغك متشوق لبعض التحفيز، إلى حدّ الشره في حك الجلد. اخرج وشاهد مسرحية أو فيلماً أو إذهب إلى محاضرة.

----------


## كبرياء

يسلموو حور 

ماننح ـــرم مجهودك 

كبرياء

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

واااو كويس 

يسلموو  حوااري

----------


## hope

الله يسلمــكم حباايبي

ولا شكر على واجــب .. 

لاعدمــت هالطلـهــ

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميين حوري*
*بالانتظااار لليوم*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمكـ حبيبتي*

*وهذا لليوم* 



*اليوم : 9 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*



برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . اليوم هو يوم الأعمال الكبيرة التي كنت تؤجلها باستمرار عليك ان تبادر الى المباشرة بها قبل ان تقع ضحية الارهاق . عاطفيا عليك ان تكون اكثر ايجابية في استعاب الحبيب . 


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك . هنالك خبر جديد من العمل يجعلك تشعر بالفرح 


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
الصورة الجزئية قد تقودك الى حلول خاطئة ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة الكلية و ابدأ بترتيب ما يجب عليك عمله لتصل الى الحل الامثل الذي كنت تبحث عنه . عاطفيا انت شخص لديك الكثير من الاندفاع نحو الإفصاح عن مشاعرك عليك كبح هذا الاندفاع.


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
الانطوائية مشكلة معقدة يجب ان تقوم بحلها عبر التواصل مع شريك حياتك على الاقل ، عليك ان تعبر عن مشاعرك او غضبك او حبك لأن المشاعر الدفينة من الممكن ان تؤذي صاحبها كثيرا ، لديك أمال جديدة لعمل في خارج البلاد عليك الا تتسرع .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
ما كل ما يلمع ذهب ، هذه هي الحقيقة التي يجب ان تفكر بها اليوم عندما تطرح الاكار الجديدة امامك. ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ،عاطفيا انت منزعج من تصرف سابق للحبيب عليك ان تتجاوزه و تنساه .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، لديك همة و نشاط كبيرين أقبل على عملك بقوة و تفاؤل .صحيا لديك بعض الالام في تارأس تزول لوحدها ، عاطفيا الحبيب يطلب بعض المال عليك مساعدته قدر امكانك النجوم تنصحك بالابتعاد عن الغرباء حاليا .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
دلّل نفسك اليوم.المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. النجوم تحرسك اليوم و تعطيك البصيرة لترى ما لا يمكن للأخرين رؤيته ، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد.


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
زملائك في العمل يريدون منك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لفجير طاقاتك الدفينة . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة ستؤجج نيرانها في قلبك فلا تحاول اخمادها.


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً.تخلى من طبعك المزاجي اليوم لأنه سيضيع عليك الكثير من الفرص ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك . عاطفيا هنالك فرصة ممتازة للفوز بحب حقيقي . 


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
تعقلك سيخدمك كثيراً. كل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خطة منطقية. استخدم طريقتك في البحث وطوّر خطتك إلى مدى أبعد ، هذا ينطبق على مساعي العمل وأمور القلب على حد سواء.عاطفيا الشريك يعطيك كل الحب فلا تبخل انت ببعضه.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
كن صبوراً ولا تستسلم للإغراء.  لا تكن سريعاً جداً في القفز إلى تسلّق الأعالي. الآخرون لديهم الحق في آرائهم، وإذا أتقنت الاستماع بدلاً من أن تنهمر بالوصايا على من حولك ، فقد تسمع بعض الحكم المفيدة جداً . عاطفيا القلب يريد منك امور لا يطيعها عقلك اترك لقلبك الاختيار اليوم .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
الجدية المفرطة ترهق الاعصاب عليك ان تتمتع ببعض المرح ، كلّ شخص يحبّك ، لكن كلّ شخص يحبّ ما لديك أيضاَ. ترقّب غيرة ممن حولك. حان الوقت لبعض الجدّية اليوم ، برهن بأنّك يمكن أن تتغلّب على حب الامتلاك. أبعد الغيرة ودقّق توقّعاتك ، ثمّ انظر ما يحدث.

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يسلمو وووووو حور 
اشدعوى كأنها وياي عايشة في البيت 
سبحان الله 
راح اكون من المتابعين وبشدة للموضوع 
ويني من زمان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*برج العذراء* 
*لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .*


*يسلموووووا خيتووو حور* 

*الله يقويبك يارب* 

*عساكي على القوة انشالله*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . اليوم هو يوم الأعمال الكبيرة التي كنت تؤجلها باستمرار عليك ان تبادر الى المباشرة بها قبل ان تقع ضحية الارهاق . عاطفيا عليك ان تكون اكثر ايجابية في استعاب الحبيب . 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه حور
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

*يسلموو حورة* 

*ربي يعطيك الف عافيه علمجهود*

----------


## نبراس النور

*موضوع حلو وجميل* 
*مشكورة أختي ويعطيكـ العافية*
*لاعدمناك*

*تحياتي* 
*نبراس النور*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*دلّل نفسك اليوم.المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. النجوم تحرسك اليوم و تعطيك البصيرة لترى ما لا يمكن للأخرين رؤيته ، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد.*

*تسلمي حواري ع المجهود الحلوو*
*لاعدمنااااج يالغلا*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يعطيك العافية..*
*ما ننحرمش..*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمـــكم جميعــاًً* 


*تسلموو لي*

** * 
وحيــاااكــم كل يوومـــ 




* 


*اليوم : 10 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
اليوم تظهر عليك جرأة كبيرة و تفيض بالطاقة. ابحث عن بعض العمل! اترك صغار الأمور لضيّقي الأفق ، فأمامك سمك أكبر ، وبطاقتك النارية، يمكن أن تجعل أيّ شيء يحدث. فقط ركز الاهداف الكبيرة التي تستحق العمل و التعب و ستجد الطريق الصحيح .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية. إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لأنك صرفت مالك بدون حساب وعلاوة على ذلك صرفته على الأدوات التي ربما لا فائدة منها ، لذا ستجد نفسك الآن في حالة مالية صعبة جداً وستشعر بندم مؤلم. الحل هو باتخاذ بعض الاجراءات السريعة و الاحتياطية تحسبا لهذه الفترة العائلة سوف تدعمك لتخطي الأزمة .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك . أنت تقدّم أفضل ما لديك لتكون مشاريعك ناجحة، لا تقلل لا من جهودك ولا وقتك. بالصّدفة، سوف لن تأخذ مدة طويلة لحصولك على جائزة، مما سيحفّزك أكثر. في العائلة هنالك بعض التغيير من الطرف الآخر قد يكون سببه الغيرة .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
انهض ودافع عن حقوقك فأنت تستحق الأفضل. كل الأنظار موجهة إليك اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، اتخذ خطوات جريئة و آراء قوية ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك . لا تقع فريسة الضعف فخذا الوقت غير مناسب لذلك .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض .و خصوصا المأكولا ت التي سببت لك سابقا مشكلة صحية حاول ان تمتع بالطبيعة اكثر ابحث عن مكان هادئ لتمضية بعض الوقت اليوم .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد؛ عجّل باستغلالها. ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية.


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي؛ سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية. العمل يبدو في وضع متحسن تدريجيا لا تقلق من انه لا توجد جائزة سريعة لك ستحصل عليه لاحقا .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. علاقة غرامية ستتحول إلى علاقة صداقة. ستكون بصحة ممتازة و مرح ممتاز ومعنويات عالية. لديك فرصة لازدهار شخصيتك. تطلّعاتك المادية ورغبتك في التوسّع ستسمح لك بإنجاز بعض النجاحات.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
انت في قمة نجاحك العملي و المالي لا تفوت فرصة ان تكون سعيدا بما انجزته ابتعد عن الامور التي تجعلك تحس بالضغط النفسي و حاول ا تتمتع اكثر بحياتك التي اضعت الكثير منها في سبيل الوصول الى هذا الهدف انت شخص مرموق عاطفيا الحب بانتظارك لا تفوته الآن .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
تصرفك مثل الفلفل، يضيف قليلاً من نكهة التوابل. لكن إذا أكثرت منه أكثر من اللازم ، فيمكن أن يكون مزعجاً ويجعلك تعطس مثل المجنون. كن متسامحاً . جد المرح في المكان . لا تدع الافكار السوداء تخيم على علاقاتك اليوم ابحث عن كل ما مبهج و جديد .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تعلّم أن تتحمّل الآراء والناس المختلفين. بل أكثر من ذلك ، تعلّم أن تفهمهم. أنت مرتبط بوجهة نظر معيّنة، لكن أن تدخل صراعاً حولها فقط ، فهذا ليس الطريق الصحيح الآن. حاول أن تتّفق مع الاصدقاء و الزملاء في العمل كي تتمكن من تحقيق امانيك .

----------


## Sweet Magic

*[  حور العين  ]*
 
*تسلمي على المجهود الرائع* 





*اليوم : 10 / 5 / 2008*  

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي؛ سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية. العمل يبدو في وضع متحسن تدريجيا لا تقلق من انه لا توجد جائزة سريعة لك ستحصل عليه لاحقا .

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

:weird:  فلفل بهارات 
يسلمووو

----------


## hope

الله يسلمكم ويخليكم

وياهلا فيكم

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــووووووووووووو حوآآري ..*

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآتوو ..*

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تحيااااااااتي ..*
*للدموع إحساس ..*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمــك ويخلييكم*

*ولا يرحمنــا من توواجدكم*




*اليوم : 11 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


*برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)]* 
*لا تعتمد على اتصال واضح اليوم ، لكن اعتمد على حلّ المشاكل بنفسك. ذلك الاتصال الذي تنتظره وتنتظره، سيحدث أخيراً الآن. أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب؛ الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. النجوم تحرس خطاك هذا اليوم .*



*برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)]* 
*تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، وهذا صحيح بشكل خاص اليوم. ففي الاتحاد قوة ، كما يقولون. العاطفة تمر بوقت صعب ناتج عن اهمالك للطرف الآخر عليك ان تعوضه اليوم .*


*برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)]* 
*قد يكون جوهر أمر ما في التفاصيل الدقيقة. تمسّك باتخاذ القرارات المنضبطة اليوم. فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تتفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. فالقرارت المهمة تأتي دون تحذير مسبق .*


*برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)]* 
*لديك الطموح لإنجاز المستحيل.إطلاق الحكم على الناس أو الأمور من هواياتك المفضلة ، و لكن هذا الأمر يقود الناس حلك إلى إطلاق أحكام عليك ايضا قد تكون مزعجة و أنت غير مستعد لذلك لذا عليك ان تترك الآخرين و شأنهم مادمت غير مهيأ لهذا الأمر الحب ينير حياتك فتمتع بالحياة مع الحبيب .*


*برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)]* 
*أن تشعر بقوة تجاه الأشياء فهذا أمر رائع، لكن لا تترك الأمر يخرج من يدك . فأنت أكثر من مجموعة من الأعضاء . قم بدعوة من في بالك على وستحصل منهم على المساعدة في مسائل ضخمة . العمل ينطلق من جديد بعد حالة من الترقب و عدم الاستقرار .*


*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. من ناحية أخرى، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد. العاطفة تجتاحك اليوم .*


*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لجعل الأشياء أكثر حيوية. أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة يمكن أن تندلع في الأماكن الأقل توقّعاً، وأنت ستؤجج نيرانها.*


*برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)]* 
*خطّط للأمور التي تريدها . أنت سيد التفاصيل، مهما كانت صغيرة. التواضع يصحبك. دع الآخرين يتوتّرون حول ما هو قادم ، و أنت بكل هدوء ، تعتني بالتفاصيل بكل كفاءة. العاطفة تعطيك الكثير اليوم لكي تكون متألقا لا تتردد في ان تخرج مع الحبيب من الروتين .*


*برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)]* 
*عادة أنت لا تستطيع المساعدة لكنك تجذب الانتباه ، لكن اليوم قد تريد إبقاء ذلك في أدنى مستوى. شخص ما في مزاج حسّاس. سواء كان في العمل أو لا . كن حذرا بأن لا توتّر على الطرف الآخر .المحيطين بك يزدادون تعلقا بك عليك ان توضح الامور الذي تريدها كي لا تجعلهم في ضياع .* 


*برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)]* 
*شراكة تلتقطها سريعاً ، و بالتأكيد أنت لا تتذمر ، تمتع بهذه المغامرة العاطفية . آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . في العمل انت الملك اليوم افكارك تحصل على النجاح .*


*برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)]* 
*يمكنك أن تنجز تقريباً أيّ شيء اليوم، و يعود الفضل لمهارتك التنظيمية.أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون.*


*برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]*
*تمتع بالكسل. ابحث عن المتعة لتضييع الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة. لا تتعب من مساعدة العائلة .*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة. من ناحية أخرى، يمكنك أن تخطو خطوات واسعة عظيمة أيضاً. انتبه من أعين الحسّاد. العاطفة تجتاحك اليوم .*


*يســــــــــــــلموووووووو ح ــوآآآريـ ..* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ ..*

*تح ــــــــــــــيآآـآآآتوـوـو ...*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## سـلـوان

*سلمت يمنــاكِ حور..*

*تشكــرات..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فكن مستعداً لجعل الأشياء أكثر حيوية. أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. العاطفة يمكن أن تندلع في الأماكن الأقل توقّعاً، وأنت ستؤجج نيرانها.*

*سلمتي اختاااه ع الجهد*
*لاعدمنااااك*
*شذى*

----------


## hope

*لاشكــر على واجب* 
*وياهلا فيكم 
**
**
**اليوم : 12 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
بإمكانك أن تحسّ بالحبّ، فطاقتك الرومانسية المغناطيسية تجذب المعجبين. إذا كان لديك اهتمام بالحبّ، فإنك ستكون ملفتاً للأنظار اليوم ، و ستجد أن عيون جميع من حولك محملقة بك. لا تتردد باظهار حبك للآخرين الذين سيلتفون حولك تمتع بالحياة اليوم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الحب المفقود الذي كنت تبحث عنه منذ زمن بعيد ستجده اليوم، انت في قمة نشاطك العاطفي و الجميع يريد ان يراك بأحسن حال، في العمل هنالك خبر قد يغير من بعض الخطط التي كنت قد رسمتها لا تضايق و كن مرنا مع المتغيرات الجديدة .  


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
العمل يريد ان يأخذ منك وقتا اطول من الذي تخصصه له، عليك بذلك لأن هذه الفترة هي فترة نشاطك الذهبية و التي قد لا تتكرر كثيرا، ستجد الكثير من الامور السارة في العمل و التي ستجعل حياتك الاجتماعية و حتى العاطفية افضل من السابق .  


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض البصيرة ، أعطِ اهتماماً اليوم لمن حولك. لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. و قد تتفاجئ بسرعة تجاوبهم مع افكارك .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
حرّك دماغك سريعاً. لقد حان الوقت لتتأمّل. ستتعلّم من خلال الملاحظة أكثر بكثير مما ستتعلمه بالاندماج في القضايا المطروحة ، التروّي سيسمح لك برؤية بعض الروابط التي كنت غافلاً عنها. فقط لا تدع جلّ همك انهاء العمل بل كيف تنهيه بالشكل الامثل .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
إن جوهر النجاح يكمن في فريق العمل. جد من يشاطرك الرّأي لإحراز التقدّم اليوم. تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. 


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إحساسك بالأخلاق قد يكون معكّراً بعض الشيء ، كن حذراً ... و صريحاً إذا اقتضى الأمر .
أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.
أنت لا تحب أن تخبر رئيسك في العمل أو زوجتك في البيت إلى أين تذهب، تكره سلطة الاستجواب ، و تحب الانطلاق دون أية قيود ، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً.


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
الحذر واجب، لكن العمل أفضل. استخدم طاقتك لتحويل الأشياء من أفكار نظرية إلى واقع ملموس .
إنك تعمل بجدّ، رغم ذلك تشعر كما لو أنّك لا تجني شيئاً. لا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك، فإن المشاريع الطويلة الأجل تحتاج إلى وقت أطول لتجني ثمارها. امنح نفسك مكافأة صغيرة بينما تنتظر المكافأة الأكبر.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
تعقلك سيخدمك كثيراً. كل ما تحتاجه هو وضع خطة منطقية. استخدم طريقتك في البحث وطوّر خطتك إلى مدى أبعد ، هذا ينطبق على مساعي العمل وأمور القلب على حد سواء. اجمع كمية أكبر من المعلومات قبل إجراء ذلك التعديل. التأني خير من العجلة عندما يكون الامر مهما .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
كن صبوراً ولا تستسلم للإغراء. لا تكن سريعاً جداً في القفز إلى تسلّق الأعالي. الآخرون لديهم الحق في آرائهم، وإذا أتقنت الاستماع بدلاً من أن تنهمر بالوصايا على من حولك ، فقد تسمع بعض الحكم المفيدة جداً . عليك ان تستفيد من تجارب الآخرين كي لا تقع في اخطائهم .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
إركب الموجة! أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً. أنت مزاجي كثيراً اليوم ، فمرة هنا و مرة هناك ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك و تطلعاتك . في العمل سيصل شخص جديد يدعي انه يريد مساعدتك عليك ان تحذر منه .

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو 
يعطيك الف عاافيه

----------


## كبرياء

*يســـــــــــــــــلموووووووووووووووو حـــــــــــــــــوآري على المجهوود الرووعهـ ..*

*تح ـــــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتووو ...*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآء*

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*يسلمووو* 
*يعطيك الف عاافيه حووور*
*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 13 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
الدوافع يمكن أن تجعل قلبك ينبض بقوة قليلاً . ستحب الذهاب إلى السوق لأنك ستجد فيه بعض هذه الإثارة . 
قل نعم لأي دعوة توجّه لك . أنت أكثر من مشغول اليوم بموعدين أو ثلاثة . حضورك الخاطف يشحن المكان الموجود به . و تُعامل كأنك نجم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
لا تهدر وقتك و جهدك بالتفاصيل التافهة ، بدلاً من ذلك استغلّ قدرتك في مساعدة الآخرين .
تريد أن تشعر أنك أنجزت شيئاً ، لا تتفاخر بالعظمة أو الشهرة ، فالناس يبحثون دائماً عن الأخطاء و الانتقاد ، تفصيلياً و إجمالاً ، فيحبطونك و يثنون من عزيمتك .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت مليء بالنشاط والحماسة اليوم. أن تقدم النصيحة لمن حولك فهذا أمر لطيف ، لكن عليك أن تسأل نفسك : هل لامست مشاكلهم الحقيقية حقاً ؟ وهلّ أنت مستعد لأن تقدم مساعدة مادية حقيقية ؟. لا تتوقع المساعدة من الآخرين اذا لم تساعدهم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
استخدم ذلك السحر والطاقة اللطيفة التي لديك لتنال من تحب. يمكنك الآن أن تستخدم مواهبك للحصول على ما تريد ممن تريد. العمل يتقدم ببطئ بسبب بعض الأخطاء المتراكمة ننصحك ببدأ تقييم عملك من جديد عاطفيا انت شخص حساس جدا و الجميع يحبك . 


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
ساعد الآخرين لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك الممزوجة مع القليل من السحر و حلاوة اللسان تجذب الناس إليك. حدّد أولوياتك ، هل أهدافك الأولى هي بخصوص مشروع عمل أم أشياء أقرب إلى القلب. لا تجعل فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب تفوتك فقط اترك لنفسك العنان اليوم .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. يبدو أن كلّ شيء يمكن إنجازه بسهولة هذا الصباح، وخصوصاً ما هو متعلّق بشخص جديد أو مكان جديد أو أمر جديد. إلا أنك ستشعر بعد ظهر اليوم ببعض الإعاقة في أعمالك و حيويتك.


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
قد يحبط شعورك هذا اليوم لأنك بطيء في إنجاز بعض الأمور. أنت تحتاج فقط لبعض الراحة التي ستعيد إليك نشاطك . تتمنى لو أنك تنجز كل مهامك من على الطاولة بينما يحب الناس أن يتعاملوا معك في الطبيعة . النجوم تمنحك طاقة داخلية كبيرة استغلها في المجال العاطفي .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت لست عادة ذلك الشخص الانطوائي، لكن تغييراً مفاجئاً يحدث. إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ،  و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي.


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
أنت تعود إلى طبيعتك من الحيوية و النشاط . إذا كنت تشعر بأنك لست أنت ، ترقّب خروج روحك المغامرة لتعويض ما فاتك من الوقت. إن انطلاق الروح العاشقة المغامرة ، هو قوة لا يمكن إيقافها أبداً. في العمل تنجز امور لم تكن تتوقع ان قادر عليها .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
إستغرق وقتك قبل أن توافق على أيّ  شيء. خذ كلّ التفاصيل بعين الاعتبار قبل توقيع أيّ عقود.
لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .
ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
تحتاج العواطف العظيمة إلى الكثير من الانتباه. تحتاج العواطف الصغيرة أيضاً إلى نفس الانتباه ، فكر بذلك .
سيكون اليوم عاصفاً عاطفياً. و هذا لا يعني بأنّك ستواجه صخباً و فوضى  ، لكنّك قد تحتاج إلى تذكير بأن تمسك نفسك عن المؤثرات الكبيرة .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
إذا كنت تريد التحرّك، فيجب أن تبدأ فوراً قبل فوات الأوان .إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. النجوم تعطيك القوة لكي تتخذ القرر المناسب لا تتردد في طلب نصيحة الحبيب .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

> *الأبراج الشمسية*
> 
> برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
> الدوافع يمكن أن تجعل قلبك ينبض بقوة قليلاً . ستحب الذهاب إلى السوق لأنك ستجد فيه بعض هذه الإثارة . 
> قل نعم لأي دعوة توجّه لك . أنت أكثر من مشغول اليوم بموعدين أو ثلاثة . حضورك الخاطف يشحن المكان الموجود به . و تُعامل كأنك نجم .




ايه والله دعوني ناس واجد احترت اروح لمن خخ ..
يعطيكِ الف عافيه حور >> تعودت  :bigsmile: 
تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*ابدأ مبكّراً بتنفيذ مهامك هذا الصباح، فأنت لن تكون نشيطاً كالمعتاد في وقت لاحق من هذا اليوم. يبدو أن كلّ شيء يمكن إنجازه بسهولة هذا الصباح، وخصوصاً ما هو متعلّق بشخص جديد أو مكان جديد أو أمر جديد. إلا أنك ستشعر بعد ظهر اليوم ببعض الإعاقة في أعمالك و حيويتك.*

*يسلموووووووووو حوآري*

----------


## سـلـوان

*مشكـورة حـور..*

*لااا عـدمنـاكِ..*

----------


## hope

العــفوو ...   مشكورين على المرور ..


وسموني على راحتـكم  :icon30:

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 14 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أن تشعر بقوة تجاه الأشياء فهذا أمر رائع،و النجوم تمدك بالقوة لاتخاذ الخطوات الجريئة حاول الاتصال بكل من كنت تخشى مقابلتهم سابقا في العمل و قم بتصفية حساباتك المالية و المهنية معهم ، في العاطفة لديك فرصة لاستعادة حب الطرف الآخر ان كنتم على خلاف .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. في العمل ان تحاول ان تجعل الناس تهتم بك اكثر و ستنجح بذلك .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت تعني الكثير بالنسبة للحبيب . لا تقلّل من تقدير الناس آخرين المهتمين بك. العالم يصفّق لك ، امضي وانحني للمعجبين . من اللطيف امتلاك مثل هذا الجمهور المقدر، وأنت محور مركزي. ترقّب معجب واحد بشكل خاص يريد منك أكثر من غيره .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
رئيسك قد لا يكون في المزاج المناسب لتغيير كبير. انتظر حتى يكون في حالة مزاجية أفضل.
إترك اللغو في الحديث لغيرك. مهما رأيك عن آخر الأخبار، فمن الأفضل الاحتفاظ به لنفسك و أن تركز على المهام التي لديك .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الحب حولك في كل مكان ، تعلّم كيف توسّع مفهومك له ، و ستجد أن حياتك مليئة به . لا تتفاجأ إذا كان ينقصك بعض التركيز اليوم ، عليك أن تفكر بعقلك بالأشياء التي في قلبك ، فكر بإبداع بالبدء بحياة تملؤها الرومانسية . في العمل تقدم ملحوظ بسبب تحركك السريع لتلافي اخطاء الشركاء .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
دع زملاءك و معارفك يصخبون و يمرحون  وركّز على نفسك. انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
ساعد من حولك ! المساهمة تكون طبيعية عادةً ، لكنّها مهمة لدرجة أكبر اليوم. أنت تحاول متوتراً أن تجمع كلّ المعلومات التي أمامك قبل أن تقوم بأي حركة . بينما تكون الفطرة و العفوية محمودة . في الحب انت ملك العواطف الجياشة فقط عليك ا توجهها بشكل مناسب .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ليس اليوم هو الوقت الحرج. انطلق في الخطوط العريضة وسترتّب الحقائق لاحقاً. بدلاً من أن تنشغل بالنقد البنّاء، قم بقفزة نوعية ولو بالمبادئ الأساسية و انظر إلى النتائج الإيجابية. ستجده هذا الطريق مرحاً أكثر بعد أن تدخله. الحبيب يطلب اليك بعض الامور حاول ان تقوم بها .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
إنتبه إلى خلافات في الشراكة اليوم، لكن ترقّب الفرص أيضاً. تحتاج إلى بعض التوازن، لكنك تجد ذلك صعباً. هل يمكن أن يكون السبب أنّك تحتاج لرمي بعض الأمور القديمة وراء ظهرك ؟ لا تدع الماضي يكون عقبة امام المستقبل الشريك يساعدك في اتخاذ قرار مهم اليوم .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
اختر طريقك و انطلق به. ستحرز تقدّماً إيجابياً في الطريق إلى الأمام.شركائك في العمل سيدعونك الى قيادتهم لا تتردد و كن واثقا من انك ستون قادرا على القيام بمهامك الجديد ، ضع في حسبانك أن الحياة تعطي حين لا تتوقع ذلك.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
التوازن المميّز يمكن أن يتطلّب تغييراً كبيراً. مساعدة الآخرين أمر حسن، لكن عندما يؤثر على أولوياتك الخاصة، فقد يكون آن الأوان لتقليص تلك المساعدة.يمكنك استثناء ذلك في مجال الحب لأن الحب عطاء بلا مقابل .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تكن عطوفاً بإفراط، فقد يسميك الناس ممسحة أرجل! تفاد مشاريع مالية أو علاقات عمل اليوم . حاول القيام بالنشاطات والمحادثات التي تبني الثقة وتقوّي الارتباطات. الوقت مناسب للاتصال بالبيت. الاسرة تمر بوضع قلق بسبب مشكلة سابقة لا تتردد في حلها .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*دع زملاءك و معارفك يصخبون و يمرحون وركّز على نفسك. انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .*

*عجبني الكلآم مررهـ ..* 

*أحسهـ صووح* 

*يسلمووو حوآريـ*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

> برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
> رئيسك قد لا يكون في المزاج المناسب لتغيير كبير. انتظر حتى يكون في حالة مزاجية أفضل.
> إترك اللغو في الحديث لغيرك. مهما رأيك عن آخر الأخبار، فمن الأفضل الاحتفاظ به لنفسك و أن تركز على المهام التي لديك .



 

ويش فيه برجي اليوم منتكس<<اصلا متى هو ماكان منتكس
اما عن اللغو فتركته من زمااان بعيد لدرجه فيه ناس ودهم يشوتوني ويذبحوني عن تركي اله
بس الله يعين
يسلموا حور موفقه

----------


## hope

العفــوو حباايبي 

 :coool: 

وياهلا فيـكم ..

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 15 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا شيء مهم يشاركك به أسلافك لا القريبون منهم ولا البعيدون . تنتظرك مفاجآت عند كل منعطف ، و هي عشوائية بالتأكيد . لا تنتظر معجزة لتنقذك بل تحرك بأقصى سرعة ، على أي حال ستتلقى بعض المفاجآت اليوم ، و هي بمثابة رسالة تحذير لك .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك . كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
اكتشافٌ يغيّر فيك شيئاً ما ، روحك تخلق ارتباطاً حميماً . في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها ببعض الملل ، يأتي شيء ما ( أو شخص ما ) في الحال ليقرع باب قلبك بقوة. تجاوب معه بكل ما تملك من إبداع ، و قدم أفضل ما عندك . لا تكثر من المنبهات انت بحاجة الى بعض النوم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
شراكة تلتقطها سريعاً ، و بالتأكيد أنت لا تتذمر ، تمتع بهذه المغامرة العاطفية . آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، شريكك في العمل يطرح عليك بعض الافكار الجديدة ناقشها بهدوء .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الاتصالات اليوم تشمل عدة معانٍ غير مجرد الكلام . هل نبقى إلى الأبد نصغي إلى شخص يتحدث عن صورة أو حدث ... و آلاف الكلمات ؟ قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أنت تضحك من التفاصيل ، حسناً ، ربما هي ليست موضوعية ، و لكنها بالتأكيد لن تسبب لك البطء في تقدمك في طريقك . عقلك يقول لك شيء ، و يقول لك قلبك شيئاً آخر . أنصت إلى انفعالاتك لكن لا تجنح بردة فعلك ، فما يغمرك بالروعة الآن قد يتضاعف إحساسك به خلال يومين أو ثلاثة .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . افعل كل ما من شأنه أن يعيد رسم وجهة نظرك و يزيد من حدة تركيزك . أثناء المشي ، أو التأمل ، أو القيام بالواجبات المملة أو الرتيبة ... أي شيء يهدّئ مخك فإنه يساعدك بشكل لا تتصوره .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
اعمل بعيداً عن الموقع الرابح للشركة ، و لاحظ كيف تتحسّن الحياة . الشراكة موجودة في فلكك ، و لكنها أيضاً تحتاج إلى متطلبات مضادة لفلكك ، و من المحتمل أيضاًَ إلى تغيرات مفاجئة . كيف تتعامل مع ذلك ؟ تجنّب النضال القوي في العمل و برهن أنك تتفهم جميع أبعاد الحياة .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
تعلّم كيف تتعامل مع المتناقضات ، لأن الحياة في الحقيقة هي تركيبة من هذه التناقضات . إنها ما يجعل كل شيء مثيراً . ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة . اختلي مع نفسك لبعض الوقت قبل أن تصبح غريب الأطوار ... أو ربما تصبح مزعجاً .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تطالب أن لا تكون مقيّداً بشيء ، إنك تطمح إلى الحرية كاملة ، الكثير من الحرية . الآخرون إما محتارون أو خائفون من معارضة من حولهم لهم ، و أنت في مؤامرة بلا عون . أنت فقط من يمكن أن تقودهم إلى اكتشافك الشخصي المذهل . استمر في البحث و التحقيق حتى ينتظم الجميع في مكانهم الطبيعي .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إحساسك بالأخلاق قد يكون معكّراً بعض الشيء ، كن حذراً ... و صريحاً إذا اقتضى الأمر . أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تأكد من تفاصيل الأمور ، و لا تكتفِ بالتلميحات. قد يطرح عليك من حولك خططاً و مشاريع غير واقعية ، لا تنصت لهم ، بل أنصت إلى نفسك فقط . عاطفيا تشعر بانك بحاجة الى بعض الحب لا تتردد في طلبه من شريك حياتك و ستجده كما تحب .

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

ماعجبني برجي اليوم<<اللي يسمعها كأن احد سئلها عجبش ولا لا
بس ويش افكار اناقشها بهدوء اعرف شنو يقصدوا
بس اذا ماعجبني  بسكت وبسوي اللي براسي
يسلموا حوور

----------


## سحابة نور

يسلموووووو

احس برجي اليوم فيه شيء من الصحة :amuse: 


تحياتي

----------


## hope

الفعوو ..

ومنــوورين

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 16 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح .
لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل مخططاتك العظيمة تتكلل بالنجاح  .عاطفيا انت شخص تبحث عن المزيد من الحب عليك ان تكتفي بما لديك و الا اضاعته ايضا .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
يجد الناس فيك طاقة وسحر لا يقاوم اليوم. استغل إعجاب المحيطين بك و برهن وجهة نظرك . إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لا تفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. هذا اليوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. على صعيد العمل تجد ان الأمور ستتوافق مع تنبؤاتك لذا بادر الى تطبيق خطتك اليوم .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تتوقع الكثير من بذل القليل من الجهد كن صبورا و لا تتعامل مع الامور بعصبية مطلقة فقط عليك ان تعلم بأنك ستحصد ثمار جهودك في وقت قريب عاطفيا الشريك يؤمن لك جو مناسب للابداع لا تدع هذه الفترة من حياتك تضيع سدى .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الفرص العظيمة لا تأتي الى مرة او مرتين في الحياة. أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب؛ الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. لا تكن متردد في طلب حقوقك مادمت قد أديت واجبك على اكمل وجه .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، صحيا انت تشعر ببعض التحسن عليك ان تمارس رياضة المشي لأنها ستساعدك على الاسترخاء و رؤية الامور بوضوح اكبر .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، وهذا صحيح بشكل خاص اليوم. العيون تترصد كل تحركاتك لذا كن حذرا في العمل . عاطفيا هنالك بعض الغيوم الداكنة لا تقلق ستذهب قريبا . 


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
تروّى قليلاً ، خفف من سرعتك. حاول أن تراجع خططك و أن تضع كل الأمور تحت سيطرتك .
أنت في مزاج ملائم  لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
عش لنفسك قليلاً. الآن ليس الوقت للانهماك ، رحلة الى منطقة طبيعية ستكون حل لتوتر الاعصاب الذي تعيشه . أولئك الذين يعتبرونك معانداً نوعا ما هم في الحقيقة مفتونون في قرارة نفسهم بسحرك اللطيف. أنت دبلوماسي ولد الآن، لذا فاوض حتى تحصل على ما تريده بالضبط ، بينما تجعلهم مسرورين أيضاً.


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
إركب الموجة! أنت مليء بالعاطفة والرومانسية اليوم، لذا انطلق قدماً. أنت مزاجي كثيراً اليوم ، فمرة هنا و مرة هناك ، وقد تبدو تصرفاتك جنوناً . خذ بعض الوقت لترتيب أفكارك و تطلعاتك . في العمل لديك طموحات تتجاوز قدراتك احيانا لا تتخذ خطوات جديدة اليوم .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
اعتمد على حدسك اليوم.و لا تتردد في اتخاذ الخطوة الصحيحة ، فرصة عمل مع شخص كنت تعرفه سابقا قادمة اليك هذه الفرصة قد تكون مفتاح المستقبل الذي كنت تبحث عنه . عاطفيا انت شخص مميز في علاقاتك لديك روح المرح لذا فالجميع يحبك . 


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
انهض ودافع عن حقوقك لأنك تقوم بأكثر مما هو مطلوب منك.كل الأنظار موجهة إليك اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، ولكن لا تتسرع الى اتهام الآخرين ان كنت لا تملك دليلا واضحا . عاطفيا لديك مشاكل ضمن اسرتك قد تؤدي الى حالة عصبية حادة .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي خيتو حور*
*بانتظاار اليوم*
*تحياتي*

----------


## hope

تسلمي شذى

حياك


*اليوم : 17 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
التجربة الجدية امر مخيف احيانا و لكنه امر مهم ايضا عليك ان تقدم عليه . أنت اليوم في رحلة استكشافية ، و معك أشخاص من حولك .كل شيء يذوب في لحظة ، مما يمكن أن يبدو مقلقاً و لكنه في الحقيقة يضعك في موضع ممتاز . ترقّب بعض الاكتشافات ، و وجّه كل التغيرات المحتملة في الاتجاه الصحيح .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
اعمل بعيداً عن موقع الشركة ، و لاحظ كيف تتحسّن الحياة .الشراكة موجودة في فلكك ، و لكنها أيضاً تحتاج إلى متطلبات مضادة لفلكك ، و من المحتمل أيضاًَ إلى تغيرات مفاجئة . كيف تتعامل مع ذلك ؟ تجنّب النضال القوي في العمل و برهن أنك تتفهم جميع أبعاد الحياة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إن التنويع في التجارب لا يعطي الحياة نكهة لذيذة فحسب بل هو أيضاَ المفتاح لتعلّم الدروس الجديدة.
لا تظن أن الطريق معبدة تماماً أمامك ، عليك الخروج إلى الحياة و التجريب ، و إذا تعثرت مرة فلا يجب أن يحبطك ذلك ، بل يجب أن يزيد من اندفاعك .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
الحب الذي تكنه لأسرتك يجعل تفكيرك و نشاطك مقيدا جدا عليك ان تثق بقدرة الشريك على ادارة بعض الامور و تتفرغ للعمل قليلا . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد عمل اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . في العمل هنالك صعوبات تنتظر الحل عليك ان تبدأ بالعمل .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الحذر هو ما يميز تصرفاتك اليوم و هذا امر جيد لأن الكثير من الحساد يريدون ان يروك متعثرا ساعد أصدقائك لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك الممزوجة مع القليل من السحر و حلاوة اللسان تجذب الناس إليك. اسرتك تريد ان تراك في احسن حال لا تظهر انزعاجك امامهم.


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الارهاق و العمل الكثير هو نتيجة تراكم اعمال سابقة غير منجزة عليك الا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، في العاطفة هنالك امل جديد بلقاء كنت تطمح له.


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
الحب الذي لا يستطيع ان يصمد امام اقل قدر من الهزات هو ليس حبا لا تتعلق بمن لا يريدون منك الا منصبك او مالك ، في العمل أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب فرصة سفر مع شخص تعرفه منذ زمن .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الطاقة التي تتمتع بها تجعلك تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.حبك للاستقلال يجعلك شخصا انطوائيا في مشاعرك، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً. و ان تعبر للحبيب على الاقل عما يقلقك .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
الحذر واجب، لكن العمل أفضل. استخدم طاقتك لتحويل الأشياء من أفكار نظرية إلى واقع ملموس .إنك تعمل بجدّ، رغم ذلك تشعر كما لو أنّك لا تجني شيئاً. لا تفقد ثقتك بنفسك، فإن المشاريع الطويلة الأجل تحتاج إلى وقت أطول لتجني ثمارها.عاطفيا لديك حب مهم في حياتك حافظ عليها مهما تتطلب الامر .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
العمل يحتاج الى تركيز اكبر منك ان في وضع قلقل بسبب علاقات قديمة اترك الامور القديمة جانبا و تفرغ للمستقبل ، استغل وعيك الحالي ، لبناء خططك المستقبلية بوضوح . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية.


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
قد يكون جوهر أمر ما في التفاصيل الدقيقة. تمسّك باتخاذ القرارات المنضبطة اليوم. فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة.


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . العاطفة التي تجتاحك تجعلك تشعر بالخوف من الانجراف الى امور انت لم تخطط لهل هنالك وقت للحب كما ان هنالك وقت للعمل اليوم هو يوم الحب اترك لقلبك العنان .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*الارهاق و العمل الكثير هو نتيجة تراكم اعمال سابقة غير منجزة عليك الا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، في العاطفة هنالك امل جديد بلقاء كنت تطمح له.*


*يسلمووو حوآري*

----------


## وردة الجنة

سلموا خيتووووووووووووو

----------


## سحابة نور

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الارهاق و العمل الكثير هو نتيجة تراكم اعمال سابقة غير منجزة عليك الا تؤجل عمل اليوم الى الغد ، تعامل باستقامة اليوم . الخطط الكبيرة ستؤدّي إلى التقدّم الكبير. تعبر طريقاً طويلة بمساعدة صغيرة من أصدقائك، في العاطفة هنالك امل جديد بلقاء كنت تطمح له. 

يسلموووووووو صدق اليوم حاسة بارهاق شديد  :weird: بسبة الامتحانات

----------


## hope

يسلموو على المرور .. حياااكـــــــم 



*اليوم : 18 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تمدك النجوم بالجاذبية و السحر ، يصل سحرك الغامض إلى قمته مرة أخرى. سيكون الآخرون مغرمون بك. تستطيع صنع العجائب بقدرتك المدهشة على التحويل. فقط تخيّل ما يمكن تحوله و سيكون لك ذلك. في العمل انت تبحث عن امل جديد لا تكن متسرعا .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
عواطفك يمكن أن توقعك في مشكلة، لكن اعتمد على فطرتك في توجيه أحاسيسك. لا تنغمس في مشاعرك نحو الآخرين . فكر بشكل أكثر عقلانية ، فما زلت تحتاج وقتاً أكبر لإدراك الواقع. على صعيد العمل لديك فرصة اليوم لتحقق قفزة كبيرة .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
علاقة صداقة ستتحول إلى علاقة غرامية مما يجعلك في وضع عاطفي جميل . ستكون بصحة ممتازة و مرح ممتاز ومعنويات عالية. لديك فرصة لازدهار شخصيتك. تطلّعاتك المادية ورغبتك في التوسّع ستسمح لك بإنجاز بعض النجاحات.


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. عليك ان تدرس احتكالات الخسارة قبل احتمالات الارباح التي قد لا تتحقق ، ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، عليك ان تبدأ التفكير بالزواج.


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
في الحب هنالك دائما الحلو و المر و كونك تمر بالوضع الصعب اليوم فهذا لا يعني ان جميع الناس سيؤون فقط انت بحاجة الى من يقف جانبك ، في العمل لديك بعض المعوقات المالية ابحث عن كصادر تمويل خارج منطقتك و ستنجح في المشروع . 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لديك تقدم ملحوظ في العمل عليك ان تشعر ببعض الاطراء و لكن ليس الكسل ، توقّع الفرص للرومانسية ، قد يخفق القلب اليوم و يطرق الحب الباب . الجو مهيأ لعلاقات اجتماعية أو غرامية ، يومك مليء بالمرح مع الآخرين ، صديق قديم يجعلك تتذكر امور قد نسيتها  .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
الحب الذي تكن للآخرين ليس دائما امرا متبادلا فهناك من يظهر المحبة لك و بنفس الوقت يضمر الكثير من العداء و الكراهية ، في العمل انت شخص مهم اليوم لأن ما ستفعله سيغير الكثير في سياسة الشركة و يعطيك اولوية على زملائك في العمل .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الواقعية امر مهم عليك ان تتحلى به ، فقط الحقائق هو ما يجب أن تنظر إليه. تحرّ وتثَبّتْ من التفصيلاتَ اليوم . ارتباطات مَع أشخاص بعيدين كانوا متعلقين بالعمل أوأصدقاء أَو أقرباء. في الحب لديك بعض الامل بتغيير كبير في نمط حياتك العاطفية .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
الامل الذي تنتظره ليس بعيد عن متناول يدك فقط عليك ان تصبر و ان تنظر الى الامور بمنظار من التفاؤل و اعلم ان الامال الكبيرة يكون الطريق اليها طويلا و معبدا بالمشكلات الاسرة تمنحك الحب و الشريك يعطيك راحة البال كي تتابع العمل بقوة اكثر .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تكن متعصبا بآرئك حول نقطة معينة أنت بحاجة الى ان تتعلّم أن تتحمّل الآراء والناس المختلفين. بل أكثر من ذلك ، تعلّم أن تفهمهم. في العمل لديك الأصدقاء و الأعداء فلا تأتمن ايا كان . عاطفيا الحبيب يمنحك فرصة ذهبية كي تغيير الروتين في علاقتك العاطفية .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
انت تقدم الكثير من العمل مقابل القليل من الجوائز انهض ودافع عن حقوقك فأنت تستحق الأفضل. ولكن لا تبالغ في تقديرك لنفسك كي لا تكون محط انتقاد الآخرين ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك . عاطفيا انت تشعر بالاستقرار عليك ان تغذي هذا الشعور بالتواصل مع الشريك . 


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا تكن مهموما اكثر مما ينبغي لأن هذا يجعلك عرضة لانهيار عند اقل ازمة او مشكلة صغيرة ، الحب الذي تبحث عنه يجعلك في وضع غير مستقر عاطفيا عليك الاكتفاء بما هو بين يديك ، في العمل لديك شريك مميز اعطه بعض الثقة .

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو حوآري ..* 

*ماننح ـــــــــــرم مجهوودكـ*

*تح ــــــــــيآآـآتوو* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عجبني برجي اليوم
ها ها
بعطيكم العافية

----------


## hope

*العفوو* 
*حياكم ..* 


*اليوم : 19 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
في العمل لديك من يتمنى ان يراك تخطئ لا تبالي بذلك لأنك متميز بكل تفاصيل عملك و لكن كن حذرا ممن حولك و لا تتكلم كثيرا ،عاطفيا أنت في أغلب الأحيان مركز الانتباه، لكن لدرجة أكبر لهذا اليوم. تمتّع بذلك! أنت مبتكر وساحر. لا تفاجأ إذا سألك شخص ما عن نصيحة مثيرة.

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
تكلّم! فلن تستطيع مساعدة الناس الذين ينتبهون إليك إذا لم يعرفوا ما تريد. لا عجب أن تشعر كأنك في مركز الكون ، فالناس ينجذبون إليك ويشكلون مجموعة سعيدة حولك حيثما تذهب. تمتّع بالمحبة. في العمل ان تقود الآخرين لا تكن مترددا تمتع بالمبادرة المطلوبة .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لديك مشاريع مهمة في العمل عليك ان تركز قدر الامكان على تحقيق الجزء الاكبر منها عبر التواصل مع الزملاء في العمل  كلّ الحبّ الذي يأتي في طريقك قد يشعرك بالمزاجية في نهاية اليوم. الحب الذي كنت قد نسيته يعود ليظهر على السطح من جديد.

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
تأنى. إذا كنت تشعر بأنك منطوي اليوم، لا تحارب هذا الشعور. إذاكنت تريد أن تكون لوحدك، فذلك لأن هناك شوق أكثر من اللازم من قبل دماغك وقلبك وخيالك لاحتلالك. التحفيز الخارجي سيكون سدى في الوقت الحاضر.
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.
هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تبدو مريحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. لديك بعض المعوقات في العمل لا تجعلها نهاية طموحاتك .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
الحب الذي يملئ حياتك على وشك ان يتلاشى اذا لم تعطي الشريك ما يستحق من الاهتمام ، ابحث عن الغير متوقّع والمدهش. أوقات طيبة ونيّة حسنة أيضاً في الطّريق. إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك. 

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
العمل المتواصل قد لا يكون الحل الذي تبحث عنه لأن مشاكلك الداخلية لا تحل نفسها بنفسها عش لنفسك قليلاً. الآن ليس الوقت للانهماك. أولئك الذين يعتبرونك معانداً نوعا ما هم في الحقيقة مفتونون في قرارة نفسهم بسحرك اللطيف. أنت دبلوماسي الآن، لذا فاوض حتى تحصل على ما تريده بالضبط ، بينما تجعلهم مسرورين أيضاً.

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
لا تهدر وقتك و جهدك بالتفاصيل التافهة ، بدلاً من ذلك استغلّ قدرتك في مساعدة الآخرين . تريد أن تشعر أنك أنجزت شيئاً ، لا تتفاخر بالعظمة أو الشهرة ، فالناس يبحثون دائماً عن الأخطاء و الانتقاد ، تفصيلياً و إجمالاً ، فيحبطونك و يثنون من عزيمتك .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
العمل يصبح اصعب اكثر فاكثر و هنالك الكثير من العمل لتنجزه عليك ان تتحلى بقدر اكبر من الصبر لتستطيع الى هدفك ساعد الآخرين لمساعدة نفسك. صراحتك و بساطتك تجذب الناس إليك. حدّد أولوياتك ، هل أهدافك الأولى في الحياة كي لا تضيع لا حقا.

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
كلّ شخص يحبّك ، لكن كلّ شخص يحبّ ما لديك أيضاَ. ترقّب غيرة ممن حولك. حان الوقت لبعض الجدّية اليوم ، برهن بأنّك يمكن أن تتغلّب على حب الامتلاك. أبعد الغيرة ودقّق توقّعاتك ، ثمّ انظر ما يحدث. في العمل لديك امل في ان تصبح الرجل الذي تريد .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
ابحث عن المتعة في الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة. العمل الذي تبحث عنه قد تجده قريبا .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
الدبلوماسية التي تمتع بها تجعلك الشخص المناسب اليوم لتبدأ بتصحيح بعض العلاقات التي كنت تفتقدها ، لا تتوقع الكثير من اول جولة عليك ان تحاول اكثر من مرة ، السعادة التي تحملها في قلبك ستعم كل الموجودين ، الحبيب يعبر لك عما قلبه اليوم .

----------


## الأمل البعيد

يسلمووو حبيبتي والكلام صراحه 100 %
تحياتي

----------


## بنت سيهات

يسلمووووووو

----------


## وردة الجنة

تسلمى ايدك

----------


## كبرياء

thanks hope

----------


## روحي في ذكراك

الكلام راكب علي مرة  

يسلموو يا لغلا

----------


## hope

العفوو ..

 والله يسلمكم

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 20 / 5 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
سيكون عندك علاقات عاصفة مع محيطك، في موقع عملك وكذلك في بيتك. على أية حال، ستكون إيجابياً و مستعداً لتقديم التنازلات ولمعرفة أخطائك. تحلى بالصبر و التأني لكي تستوعب العاصفة و حاول استيعابها حتى لا تكون ضحية لها ستحرسك النجوم للخروج من الازمة لذا لا تتسرع باتخاذ أي قرار مصيري الآن .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
بإمكانك أن تحسّ بالحبّ، فطاقتك الرومانسية المغناطيسية تجذب المعجبين. إذا كان لديك اهتمام بالحبّ، فإنك ستكون ملفتاً للأنظار اليوم ، و ستجد أن عيون جميع من حولك محملقة بك. لديك فرصة كبيرة للقاء بشريك العمر كن ايجابيا و ابتعد عن التردد و الشك المفرط و تحلى بروح عالية من الثقة .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستتعلّم من خلال الملاحظة أكثر بكثير مما ستتعلمه بالاندماج في القضايا المطروحة ، التروّي سيسمح لك برؤية بعض الروابط التي كنت غافلاً عنها. تمعن بكل ما يحيط بك كي تستطيع دمج المعطيات المطروحة و الحصول على النتيجة المرجوة ، و لا تغفل أي امر بسيط لانه قد يقودك الى هدفك الذي تسعى اليه .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص ، لكن حالات معينة تتطلّب مرونة إضافية. عليك بأخذ وجهات النظر الأخرى بعين الاعتبار ، وأن تكون جاهزاً للتغييرات المفاجئة في الخطة. لا ترتبك عند التغيير و كن هادئ لكي تستطيع تجاوز الازمة و تترد بطلب معونة الاصدقاء المقربين عند الحاجة .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اكبح جماح اندفاعك للتفاخر حول إنجازك الأعظم الأخير. و كن راضياً هادئاً ، وابدأ بتخطيط مهامك القادمة . لان التفاخر سوف يقود عليك الكثير من الحسد و من الضغوط الخارجية مما قد يفشل مهامك اللاحقة ، وضعك العاطفي ممتاز و علاقة جيدة مع شريك العمر و تسهيلات العمل سوف تساعدك على الانتقال الى مرحلة جديدة مهمة .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون. لا تتردد في مساعدة المحيطين بك لآن هذا سوف يعطيك طاقة كبيرة جدا تساعدك على القيام بمهامك اليومية بشكل ممتاز و مما يسهلعليك المصاعب الحياتية .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تبدأ محادثة عادية و بسيطة ، لكنها تتعمق شيئاً فشيئاً، إذا كنت تريد اكتشاف شيء معين تريده اطرح سؤالك بجدية ، و لا تخف من الماضي . اتبع الصراحة و المباشرة و لاتكن مترددا و حاول ان تستغل هذه اللحظة لكي تكتشف حقائق الطرف الآخر و ماضيه هذه المحادثة ستساعدك على تجديد علاقتك بالكثير من الناس .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت مستمع جيد، لكن وجهة نظرهم ما زالت تبدو سخيف بالنسبة إليك. انتباهك المهذب قد ينتهي نهاية غير مهذبة، و ربما تكون ردة فعلك وقحة. لذا لا تتابع الاستماع في أي محضر غير مناسب و ابتعد عن كخالطة من تجده ليس اهلا للنقاش او الحديث معك اضبط غضبك عند الازمات كي لا تندم على ما تقول .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
في وقت ما خلال اليوم، يصبح التوتّر لا يطاق. ستقوم بمحاولة نكتة لطيفة أو تهرب سريعاً ، أو كلاهما. قم ببعض التمارين الرياضية، ارقص مع الأصدقاء هذا المساء. او اذهب الى السينما او حاول الذهاب الى مكان مريح للاعصاب مما يذهب عنك هذه الشحنة من التوتر و حاذر الاختلاط بمحيطك في مثل هذه الحالات .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
حجم الصعوبات التي تعترض طريقك تحبط رغبتك بأن تكون المايسترو. لا تقلق أبداً ؛ قريباً ستكون أنت البطل ، و ستجد بعض المتعة في هذا المزيج. لا تستعجل على بلوغ القمة لآن العجلة قد تقودك الى الخلف ثابر على الطريق و لا تأبه بالصعوبات الصغيرة و لا تجعلها توقفك او تثنيك عما تريد الوصول اليه .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
هذا هو يومك المحظوظ ، و الحظ السعيد ما زال يرافقك ، وكذلك غداً. يمكنك أن تنهي مشاريعك بمهارة، إنه وقت واعد لبدء أيّ  شيء جديد. استغل الفرص التي تأتيك و بادر الى اكتسابها دون تردد او تفكير احد هذه الفرص قد يكون فرصة العمر او قد تلتقي بشريك المستقبل كن هادئ و مهذبا و بعيدا عن الشك و التردد .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
أمامك جاذبية لا تقاوم على ما يبدو ، سواء من شخص أو في مشروع، في الحقيقة، ما كل ما يلمع ذهب . وإذا كنت ذكياً، ستقاوم على الأقل اندفاعك الأول. لا تنخدع بالفرص بشكل مباشر و كان هادئ عند اتخاذ أي قرار مصيري مشورة من بعض الأصدقاء قد تساعدك على بلوغ ما تريد بالطريق الأسلم ماليا و نفسيا .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ان شاء الله 

يعطيش العافية

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*أنت تحافظ على أدواتك و احتياجاتك في صفّ مرتّب ولطيف، و تصرف بعضاً من وقتك في مساعدة الآخرين على تنظيم أمورهم . و مكافأتك هي الشعور بدفء المجموعة و التعاون. لا تتردد في مساعدة المحيطين بك لآن هذا سوف يعطيك طاقة كبيرة جدا تساعدك على القيام بمهامك اليومية بشكل ممتاز و مما يسهلعليك المصاعب الحياتية .*

*يسلمووووووووووو ملآيين*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووو 
ويعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## سـلـوان

*تشكــرات خيتووو..*

*لااا عـدمنـاكِ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمييين حور*
*بانتظاار اليوم*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## hope

*لااشكر على واجب*
*يعطيكم العافيه* 


*اليوم : 21 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
علاقاتك العاطفية سيُسلط عليها الضوء كما أنك ستكون منهمكاً جداً بالمغامرات أو اللقاءات الجديدة. توقّع زيادة جيدة في مصادرك: زيادة في المدفوعات ، أو إرث، أو منحة دراسية، ستأتيك مكافأة أو شيء من هذا القبيل. هذه الزيادة ستكون عامل مهم لتمويل مشروع كنت تفكر به منذ زمن قديم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
القوة والنشاط العضلي بازدياد؛ ستبدو جيّداً جداً من الناحية الجسدية. سيحفّزك الأشخاص النشيطون المتحمسون. أدائك في عملك سيصل إلى ذروته. علاوة على ذلك، ستكون موضع كلّ الانتباه. حاول ان تستغل هذه الفترة من ناحية العمل لأن نشاطك الجسدي سيرافقه نشاط عقلي متميز يساعدك في إنجاز مهام العمل لديك .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
لا تخشى طلب الدعم من الأشخاص المؤثرين لكي يعززوا مشاريعك. على الصعيد الغرامي، سيكون لديك الشجاعة بما فيه الكفاية لأن تعلن التصريح الذي كان منتظراً لوقت طويل. لا تتردد في التعاطي مع من حولك امنح نفسك و المحيطين بك الكثير من الثقة كي تستطيع مصارحتهم و التعامل بايجابية مع كافة الافكار التي يطرحونها .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
فيما يتعلق بزواجك، هناك أسئلة مالية يجب أن تعالج بكثير من اللباقة. ستواجه حواراً صعباً مع أطفالك، خصوصاً إذا كنّ بنات مراهقات. هذا السن حساس جدا لا تحاول ان تضغط على عائلتك باسلوب السلطة و انما اعتمد الايجابية بالحوار و النقاش ، يمكنك استشارة قريب او صديق و طلب معونته و تجنب الانجراف الى حالة العصبية و الانفعال .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
كن حذراً في علاقاتك الجنسية وحميتك. فكر بإعطاء شيء غير متوقّع لحياتك العائلية، و إلا فإنك ستحسّ بضجر من الأحباب. اعتمد التغيير و التنوع في علاقتك العاطفية مع الشريك ابتعد عن الامور التي تجعلك تحس بالضغط و الانزعاج بغض النظر عن الخسارة المادية التي يمكن ان تسببها لك حافظ على روح علية من المرح و البهجة 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
عائلتك قد تتعرّض للخطر إذا كنت لا تستطيع النجاح في تحريرها. الأزواج قد يقرّرون بصعوبة الافتراق في هذه الفترة ؛ أما العزّاب فبالعكس، سيكون لديهم فرص قوية مع من يبني أو يعيد بناء حياتهم . لذا ابتعد عن أي مصدر ازعاج اذا كنت متزوجا و يفضل السفر برحلة الى مكان بعيد عن الاصدقاء و الاقارب اما اذا كنت عازبا فكن نشيطا اجتماعيا و حاول الاتصال بالآخرين و الاختلاط معهم .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
حاول تقييد نفقاتك إلى الحد الذي لا غنى عنه. ستكون في شكل طبيعي جيد جداً. المخاوف العائلية قد تزعجك. و لكنها سوف تمر بسهولة ، لا تجعل مسألة تقييد النفقات تشعرك بأنك بخيل و انما هي وضع ضروري للمرحلة القادمة لأنك قد تواجه ازمة مالية في العائلة . لاداعي للخوف و انما فقط الانتباه الى النفقات الغير ضرورية .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستجد صعوبة في الاتصال مع أطفالك؛ و كردّ فعل، ستسجن نفسك في توبيخ صامت، لكن لسوء الحظ لن يكون هذا هو الحلّ الجيد. حاول محاورتهم بأسلوب الاطفال و لا تنزعج من الفشل من المحاولة الاولى تابع محاولتك حتى تنجح لان العزلة هو الحل الاسوء لك و لعائلتك اطلب معونة الشريك في هذا الامر .


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
احذر من الإضطرابات الدموية؛ لا تدع تعبك البسيط يتفاقم . في العمل، جهودك السابقة ستحمل ثمارها أخيراً و يمكنك أن تحصد نتائج جيدة. لا تجهد نفسك بغير سبب و ابتعد عن كل ما يسبب ضغط نفسي الجاء الى الطبيعة و حاول الاتصال بالاصدقاء لتخفيف الضغوط المحيطة .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ستحرز علاقات ممتازة مع أصدقائك؛ على الرغم من هذا يجب أن تبقي بعض المسافة لكي تحافظ على حريتك. لا تجعل علاقاتك مع اصدقائك قيدا عليك و انما اجعلها وسيلة للتوصل مع محيطك قد تحظى بصديق العمر في هذه الفترة حاول ان تبحث من بين الاصدقاء عمن تجده الاقرب اليط طبعاً و خلقاً . 


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تكثر من تعدد علاقاتك في نفس الوقت ، بل خضها واحدة واحدة. جد الوقت الملائم للكلام مع شخصِ واحد و بشكل خاص من ينظر إليك من زواياك الجيدة .لان العلاقات العديدة قد تجعلك تعيش حالة من الضياع و التشتت مما قد يسبب ضغوط نفسية كبيرة . حاول ان تكون متفهما للطرف الآخر وابتعد عن النقد المباشر .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. بدلاً من تركه يجنّنك، استرح وانظر إلى الموضوع من كافة أبعاده. لان الاستعجال قد يقودك الى اتخاذ قرارات خاطئة فقد تدخل في مشرع خاسر يكون مصيبة عليك او قد تترك فرصة العمر التي طالما انتظرتها . تأنى و كن منطقيا في تعاطيك مع الامور .

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلمووووو مليووووووون

----------


## hope

*العفوو يااقلبوو* 

*تسلمي*



*اليوم : 22 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تغيير العمل او الإقامة امر غير جيد في الوقت الحالي لأن الاستقرار امر مهم بالرغم من مواجهة الصعوبات لا تبتعد عن اهلك و أصدقائك حاول الاحتكاك معهم كي تكسب ودهم انت في وضع مالي مستقر مكافأة مالية من  العمل قد تساعدك في الوصول الى هدفك الذي كنت تطمح اليه على صعيد الحياة.
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
علاقاتك في العمل قد تضر بعلاقاتك العاطفية لا تكترث بما يقال فقط ركز على حياتك العاطفية التي تريدها و لا تخلط العمل بالعاطفة و ستكتسب النجاح المطلوب ، عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و محور اهتمام الوسط المحيط بك الجميع يثق بك و الجميع يريدون طلب المشورة منك .  
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
التردد في الحياة صفة مميزة لديك و قد تكون الاكثر الخطورة عليك ان تتخذ القرار المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، اهتم بالناس المحيطين بك في مجال العمل لأنك ستحتاج الى دعمهم لا حقا في تبني المشاريع و الخطط التي كنت تطمح اليها ، عاطفيا انت شخص قلق حول مشاعر الآخرين اتجاهك عليك تجاوز ذلك.
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تضغط على اسرتك او على زملائك في العمل كي يقوموا بما تريده انت فقط لأن ذلك سيجعل منك شخصا ديكتاتوريا و ستخسر محبة الآخرين لك حاول ان تقنعهم بوجهة نظرك و ان تكون اكثر تفهما لأرائهم ، عاطفيا انت في مرحلة جمود كبيرة عليك التخلي عنها . 
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
الحب في جانبك انت شخص محبوب في مجتمعك و عملك عليك ان تعزز هذه المكانة بمد يد العون للجميع عليك ان تعلم بأنك محط ثقة المحيطين بك ، على صعيد العمل انت شخص متميز و الجميع يثق بقدراتك ستتمتع بالقيادة لفريق عملك و ستجني ارباح ذلك قريبا . 
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تتوانى عن التواجد مع الحبيب عند الحاجة الى ذلك لأن هذا الامر لا يعوض بالنسبة للطرفين ، على صعيد العمل ستحرز تقدما مهما عليك بدعم اسرتك و اصدقائك لأنهم الدرع الذي يحميك في الحالات الصعبة ، ماليا انت وضع لا تحسد عليه و لكن هنالك شعاع من الامل القريب بالفرج .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
طعم الخطر، يؤثر دائماً تأثيراً حسناً في نفسك، سيبرز جلياً في هذه الفترة؛ حاول أن تبقى عقلانياً. يجب أن يندفع الحبّ في حياتك، حتى إذا قرّرت إغلاق أبواب قلبك للأبد. لا تبتعد عن محيطك و لكن كن حذرا حاول ان تستمع الى من حولك و لا تتعهد بما لا تستطيع فعله فرصة علاقة عاطفية في القريب .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
القلب ، سيكون من الضروري أن تكون لديك الشجاعة لوضع حدّ للإتحاد الذي يثبت عدم ملائمته أو الذي لن يقدم أي إمكانية للتحسين. على صعيد عملك، قم بالفعل بدلاً من ردّ الفعل . حاول ان تبحث عن حلول بديلة بدل من اصلاح الوضع عندما تجد ان الاتحاد الحالي غير مفيد استفد من التجربة و حاول الانطلاق من جديد .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
أفكارك ليست واضحة جداً، لا تتخذ أيّ قرار مهم جداً هذا اليوم ولا تحاول الإجبار. سيكون لديك الإمكانية للنجاح في عملك، لكن بشرط بذل جهود عظيمة جداً. حاول ان تتحلى بالصبر و الحكمة العجلة باتخاذ القرار لن تكون محمودة العواقب و انما عليك بالتأني و الصبر على مصاعب العمل .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ستنام بشكل سيئ و من المحتمل أن تشخر. لربّما أنت كئيب جداً أيضاً بدون سبب وجيه. علاقاتك مع الآخرين ستكون متوترة وأكثر عدوانية. لا تحاول الاحتكاك المباشر مع محيطك و انما حاول الابتعاد لفترة مع الطبيعة او في أي مكان تحس فيه بالراحة ريثما تتمكن من استعادة توازنك النفسي .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تدع نفسك تغرى بصفقات العمل الواعدة بأرباح عظيمة لأنها في الواقع ذات ضمانات قليلة. قلقك المستتر سيظهر نفسه مرة أخرى بأمراض المعدة، كما كان غالباً في الماضي ؛ باختصار، أمعائك هي مقياس حالتك الطبيعية والروحية. لذا تحلى بالواقعية في التعاطي مع كل ما هو جديد كي تكسب صحتك الجسدية و النفسية .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
حرّر نفسك من توتّراتك بمزاولة التأمل أو الرياضة. إنه لجدير بالثناء أن تحاول توسيع حدودك، لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك. لأنك قد تتعبها حاول ان تنظر الى نفسك كما ينظر الآخرين لك بشكل فعلي كي تقييم اخطائك و تبعد عنك الهم و الغم اقبل على مشاريعك بجد و لا تجعل التردد يثنيك عن متابعة نشاطك .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي حب...*
*موفقة إن شاء الله تعالى...*
*..دمتي بعين الله ورعاتيه..*

----------


## ندى الصباح

يعطيكِ العافية 


دمتي بود

----------


## كبرياء

*يســــــــــــــــــلموـوـوـو hope* 

*مااننح ــــــــــــــــــــرم منكـ* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

ياهلا فيكم 
و العـفوو 


*اليوم : 23 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز . أنت مُلهَمٌ ومُلهِمٌ في نفس الوقت ، هذا اليوم يَعتمد الناس على كُلّ كلمة من كلماتك ، سترى العالم عند قدميك. استغل هذه الفرصة في الإقدام على المشاريع التي كنت تخاف الفشل فيها سابقا ، علاقاتك العاطفية في قمة الازدهار ، لقاء بصديق قديم .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
تمتّع بكون الجميع يصدقك الآن. و لكن انتبه ، فهذا الأمر مؤقت ، و قد تواجه نفوراً إذا استمريت في تصديق نفسك. ابتعد عن المبالغة و كن واقعيا في تقدير الأمور كي لا تخسر ثقة من هم حولك ، علاقة العاطفية في تطور الازدهار حاول ان توطد علاقتك مع الشريك قدر الامكان و لا تجازف في اتخاذ قرارت مصيرية بشأن الاستثمار حاليا .


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ربما تشعر اليوم بثقل في المعدة مع احتمال الإصابة بالتشنّج ؛ خفّض استهلاكك من النشا ، عليك ببعض الأجبان ومنتجات الألبان، اشرب شراب الكمون , تناول بعضاً من نبات الشمرة والكزبرة.  علاقات عاطفية متوترة مع الجنس الآخر عليك ان تكون هادئا في هذه المرحلة قرارت مهمة على المحك .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تغامر بتحمّل أيّ مخاطر هذا اليوم حول ردّ فعل حتمي تقريباً. في علاقاتك مع الآخرين، كن أكثر مرونة لكي تتفادى إشتباكات عديمة الفائدة. استثمارت مهمة في الافق لذا لا تتسرع في اتخاذ قرار سريع الآن علاقات عاطفية ممتازة و سفر قريب بهدف العمل .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
شكرا على عقليتك الجديدة الإيجابية جداً، ستنجح في تعزيز موقعك المحترف. لا تزيّن المحبوب بكلّ الخصائص التي هو / هي لا يملكها في الحقيقة؛ حاول أن تتخلص من الروتين و تبعده عن حياتك كزوج. بعض الصعوبات في العمل من الممكن ان تجعلك عصبيا لا تنقل مشاكل العمل الى البيت . 


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ستجد أن تلك التأخيرات الصغيرة في عملك ستسبّب لك الإحباط بمستويات عديدة. طاقتك ستكون عظيمة، لكن يحذر من الإفراط في التوتّرات العصبية القوية التي قد تثير المشاكل. لقاء بصديق قديم سوف يساعدك على اتخاذ خطوة مهمة نحو الأمام لا تكثر من السهر لأن ينعكس سلبا على عملك .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
ضربة حظّ ستسمح لك بإيجاد السكن الذي تحلم به. شارك زوجك أو صاحبك بالأفكار حول حساباتك المستحقة. علاقاتك مع أصدقائك ستكون أفضل بكثير من عادية.امورك المالية مستقرة مع احتمال كبير بالتحسن في الايام القادمة ، عاطفيا انت مستقر و تبحث عن امل جديد ، قد يصلك خبر مزعج  من احد الاقارب .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
في عملك، يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. استثمارات مهمة و فرص عمل ممتازة و شركاء متميزون لديك حظ كبير في حقل المال حاول استغلاله . علاقاتك العاطفية جيدة جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل المشاحنات الصغيرة تتحول الى مشكلة . 


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
نوصي بالحذر إلى أولئك الذين سيستعملون أدوات معدنية بالإضافة إلى كلّ عمّال المعادن؛ سيكون هناك احتمال متزايد لحادث. حاول اتباع قوانين السلامة المهنية و ابتعد عن كل ما يجعلك متوترا او عصبيا خلال هذه الفترة ستتاح لك فرصة عمل كبيرة حاول استغلالها الى أقصى حد ، حب جدي في الافق و لقاء مهم .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
إذا كنت تبدو متعباً، حاول أن تعيش حياة أكثر انتظاماً. شدّ يدك على محفظتك، و إلا ستصرف مالك على نزواتك. أما النفقات الأخرى، التي لا غنى عنها في الحقيقة، ستفرض نفسها . حاول الاسترخاء في الطبيعة بعيدا عن ضغط العمل او حاول تجديد علاقاتك العاطفية عبر التواصل مع الاحباب .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
تنتظرك مفاجآت عند كل منعطف ، و هي عشوائية بالتأكيد . لا تنتظر معجزة لتنقذك بل تحرك بأقصى سرعة ، على أي حال ستتلقى بعض المفاجآت اليوم ، و هي بمثابة رسالة 
تحذير لك ، ستحسّ بالرضا عن أحاسيسك هذا اليوم ، وعلاقاتك الرومانسية ستكون جيدة جداً. بسبب نزعتك التي تبدو فضولية ، ستخاطر بإقامة نزاعات أنت في غنى عنها .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها ببعض الملل ، يأتي شيء ما ( أو شخص ما ) في الحال ليقرع باب قلبك بقوة. تجاوب معه بكل ما تملك من إبداع ، و قدم أفضل ما عندك . ستجده متجاوبا معك إلى أقصى حد ممكن لا تبالغ في مدح نفسك و الا انتهى بك الامر الى التكذيب من الآخرين ، مكافأة مالية قريبة ، و انتقال إلى منزل جديد .

----------


## فقاعة صابون

> برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
> ربما تشعر اليوم بثقل في المعدة مع احتمال الإصابة بالتشنّج ؛ خفّض استهلاكك من النشا ، عليك ببعض الأجبان ومنتجات الألبان، اشرب شراب الكمون , تناول بعضاً من نبات الشمرة والكزبرة. علاقات عاطفية متوترة مع الجنس الآخر عليك ان تكون هادئا في هذه المرحلة قرارت مهمة على المحك .



 

 :huh: 



مشكــورهـ خيتوو



دمتــي بــوـود

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميين حبيبتي*
*ان شاء الله اليوم خير*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*[hope]*



*تسلمي * 


*ما ننحرم * 


*××××××××××* 

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
في عملك، يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. استثمارات مهمة و فرص عمل ممتازة و شركاء متميزون لديك حظ كبير في حقل المال حاول استغلاله . علاقاتك العاطفية جيدة جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل المشاحنات الصغيرة تتحول الى مشكلة .

----------


## hope

*العفوو*

* وتسلمووو لي*



*اليوم : 24 / 5 / 2008* 




*الأبراج الشمسية*






برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. ستعاني من بعض الاضطرابات الصحية ، و ستشعر بالتعب بسرعة أكثر من المعتاد. لا تكثر من المناقشات التي تجدها غير مهمة لأنها تبعدك عن هدفك الاساسي حب كبير سيجد طريقه اليك فلا ترفضه كن متفهما لمن حولك لكي يتفهموك .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، ستتردّد كثيراً للبدء بالزواج. و من الناحية الصحية : ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. 
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. امورك المالية تعاني بعض الصعوبات نتيجة حسد و مضايقة من هم في محيط عملك عليك ان تتجاوز هذه المرحلة بالصبر كي تتمتع بالنجاح الذي سيأتي لاحقا .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اليوم هناك ميل إلى الخلافات الزوجية؛ فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. حياتك العاطفية في وضع مستقر حاول استغلال هذه الفترة كي تقوي وجودك ضمن العائلة .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. تابع نشاطك بشكل معتاد و تقبل نقد الآخرين و اقتراحاتهم ثم قرر انت ما نجده مناسبا ، عاطفيا انت على خلاف مع الشريك قد يتطور الى شجار حاول تجنب أي امر قد تجده يسبب لك ازعاجا او ضغطا نفسيا .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت في مزاج ملائم لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة . لذا لا تيأس من عدم ظهور نتائج مباشرة و كن ايجابيا في التعاطي مع كل ما هو مناسب لك و لعائلتك بعيد عن توقعات المستقبل التي قد تكون بعيدة نوعا ما للوقت الراهن . 
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
كن متأكداً أن الحياة ستأتي بما ستأتي به ، مهما فعلت لذا لا ترهق نفسك بطلب المستحيل و اعلم ان لكل شخص استطاعته التي يمكن ان يقدر عليها . من الناحية العاطفية ، حب جديد قد يطرق باب قلبك ، فلا توصد الباب اليوم و كن متأهبا لأي لقاء هذا الحب سيكون نقطة تحول كبيرة في حياتك بشكل عام على المستوى العاطفي و النفسي.
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأنك قد تقع في مشاكل انت بغنى عنها من اجل اشخاص ليسوا اهلا لذلك ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على حياتك العاطفية قد لا تكون التغييرات التي تريدها و لكن هذا هو الحال فلا تتشأم و ابحث عن حب جديد .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .
ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته . الحب القادم سيكون جامحا فلا تحاول تقييده و انما جاريه كي تتمتع بالرومانسية ، ماديا انت في وضع جيد و مستقبل مشرق مع شريك جديد .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا يمكنك إلا الاستسلام لما يمليه عليك قلبك و مشاعرك ستفرض نفسها عليك و على من حولك . حاول ان تستمتع بالحياة كما هي و ليس كما تريدها انت .قد يمر العمل بمرحلة خمول ، لكنها لن تطول فلا تكن مستعجلا لقطف ثمار عملك . ابتعد عن كل ما يؤذي مشاعرك او قد يدخلك في متاهة لا خروج منها

----------


## سـلـوان

*خخخخ برجي نكتة اليـوم..*

*يعطيك العافيـة..*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل .* 

*يســــــــــــلموووووووووووووو حوآريـ ..* 

*تح ـــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوووو ..* 

*كبريـــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## فقاعة صابون

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 










يسلموو غلااتيـ



لا عدمنااكـ

----------


## hope

*العفوو وياهلا فيكم* 



*اليوم : 25 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
اليوم تحس بالمسؤولية تجاه من حولك ، و هذا ما يشعرك بأنك مقيد . لكن هذه المرة مختلفة ، و لن تحسّ كما لو أنّ حريتك تنتهك. قد تتمتّع حتى بأن تكون مسؤولاً. المسؤولية عبئ كبير و لا يمكنك تحمل اكثر من طاقتك كن عقلانيا في تصور الامور عاطفيا انت في وضع سيء اليوم بسبب مشاكل قديمة .  

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح . خذ كامل وقتك في التمعن بالامور و اطلب مشورة من حولك القرار القادم قرار مصيري لا تتسرع في اعطاء رأيك بالموضوع عاطفيا هنالك امل كبير بعلاقة بناءة و وطيدة مع الحبيب استغل هذه الفرصة . 

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل . الجدية الزائدة في بعض الامور قد تكون مطلوبة في الايام القادمة ، ماليا هنالك تغيير قريب في العمل قد يؤدي الى تغيير السكن صعوبات مالية طفيفة اليوم .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أنت الشخص الذي يفضله الجميع. فتمتّع بجذب كل الانتباه. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط.
أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. ادرسه بعناية قبل أن تتخذ القرار . الاصدقاء و العائلة سوف يشكلون مصدر الهام كبير لك استفد من فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب لتعبر له عن مشاعرك كن شجاعا و لا تكتم حبك .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها . لا تجعل نفسك اسير الخوف و الخجل النجوم تنير طريقك اليوم .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . خذ وقتك في التفكير بهدوء اكثر ابتعد عن الضغط الزائد لا تذهب بأفكارك بعيدا عن الواقع كي لا تظلم نفسك و من حولك امل كبير بتحول كبير في حياتك يقودك نحو مستقبل مشرق . 

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة. النظرة الشمولية تعطيك ارتياحا في العمل و قدرة اكبر على تحليل الواقع عاطفيا الحب في خطر عليك المبادرة الى انقاذه و الا ضاع منك .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة . لا تثق بالاشخاص لمجرد كونهم يبدون بمظرانيق او لائق و انما كن اكثر واقعية عاطفيا لا تتردد في تغيير الروتين اليومي .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إن الحياة ليست تجربة علمية ، إنها مزيج من الانفعالات و الأحاسيس ، و كل البشر معرضون لأن يخطئوا . الحب طريقك الى النجاح لا تغلق قلبك امام التجارب الجديدة و حاول التعلم من الاخطاء قدر الامكان كي تكسب ود الحبيب ماليا علاقاتك في العمل ليست جيدة حاول ان تكون اكثر موضوعية في تعاطيك مع زملائك .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تتحرك كفراشة لطيفة مما سيخلق لك الفرصة لمواجهة علاقات حب جديدة و جميلة . من جهة أخرى فإنك بالتأكيد تستحقّ بعض الراحة. الحب هو الفرصة الاهم في حياتك كي تغيير الروتين القاتل الذي تعيشه لا تيأس من كون الطرف الآخر متحفظ قليلا على مشاعره لأنه سعبر لك عن حبه قريبا .

----------


## شوق المحبة

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا ..


مــ ش ــكوورة خ ــيتوو ..


ع ــطاكِ ربي ألف ع ــافية ..


دمتي في ح ــفظه ورع ــايته ..

----------


## فقاعة صابون

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح . خذ كامل وقتك في التمعن بالامور و اطلب مشورة من حولك القرار القادم قرار مصيري لا تتسرع في اعطاء رأيك بالموضوع عاطفيا هنالك امل كبير بعلاقة بناءة و وطيدة مع الحبيب استغل هذه الفرصة . 




تسلمين قلبوو


يعطيكـ الله الفـ عافيهـ


دمتيـ

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

> برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)] 
> في اللحظة التي تشعر فيها ببعض الملل ، يأتي شيء ما ( أو شخص ما ) في الحال ليقرع باب قلبك بقوة. تجاوب معه بكل ما تملك من إبداع ، و قدم أفضل ما عندك . ستجده متجاوبا معك إلى أقصى حد ممكن لا تبالغ في مدح نفسك و الا انتهى بك الامر الى التكذيب من الآخرين ، مكافأة مالية قريبة ، و انتقال إلى منزل جديد . 
> 
> 
> 
> =========



الله يسمع منك اختي ومشكووووره 

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 

دمتي بود

----------


## hope

العفوو

وياهلا 


*اليوم : 26 / 5 / 2008* 

*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
فكّر بهدوء بعيداً عن تعقيدات العمل ، فكر وأنت تتمشّى في هذا العالم ، حتى في السوق أو الطريق. و لا تفاجأ إذا توصّلت إلى قرار مهم فجأة. فالقرارت المهمة تتي بشكل غير متوقع العمل في وضع الركود اللآن قد توجهك مشاكل عاطفية مع الشريك حاول تجنب اي مواجهة او مشكلة للأيام القادمة .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
أنت الأول بأفكارك اللامعة ، كما أن لديك مهاراتُ الاتصال لنقلها بشكل مثالي. يمكنك أن تطلب بَعْض المساعدة للتفاصيل المزعجة المعقّدة. لأن هذه التفاصيل قد تقودك الى وضع صعب في العمل و ان كانت صغيرة في العائلة جو مريح احد اطفالك قد يوجه مشكلة حاول مساعدته .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
سهل جداً أن تأَخذ مفاهيمِكَ العظيمة و توصلها  إلى الحقيقةِ بشكل أنيق. اخلق جنيكَ الخاص ، واجْعل رغباتَكَ الثلاثة الأكثر ولعاً تَتحقّقُ.النجوم معك اليوم و سوف تساعدك على اتخاذ القرارات المناسبة لذا تمتع بالثقة لكي تبني مستقبلك الذي تريده بعيدا عن كل ضغط او اكتئاب .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
هناك من يقولون أنك عنيد و يعتبرون ذلك شيئاً سلبياً ، و بالمقابل هناك أولئك الذين يَعْرفونك . استخدم لغة الحوار معهم ، ولا تكن مُتفاجئاً إذا تغيرت آراء البعض . فقط حاول ان تتفهم رِأي الآخرين و كن عفويا صريحا و مباشرا قدر الامكان و ابتعد عن التلق و الكذب كي لا تقع ضحية عنادك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اسأل الناس مباشرة عما يريدون، ويصرّون على أن يجدوا لها جواباً؛ قل ما تعني، واعني ما تقول. بسّط الأمور. اجعل الهدف واضحا بالنسبة لك و بالنسبة لمن هم من حولك سواء من اسرتك او من محيط عملك لأن هذا سوف يسهل الوصول الى الهدف المرجو و يساعد الآخرين على تفهم وجهة نظرك .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. وسيستجيبون بنفس الطريقة. عندها حاول ان تستغل كل ما تجده خلاقا و مبدعا لأن مثل هذه اللحظات لا تتكرر كثيرا الحب في وضع جيد و العلاقات الاسرية ممتازة .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. دعوة عشاء او رحلة عائلية قد تكون مفيدة جدا في توطيد علاقاتك مع من هم حولك لا تحاول ان تكون انطوائيا اليوم الحب بحاجة الى تحرك اجتماعي .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
الذكاء شيء مثير ، وأنت رائع جداً حالياً. هذا النوع من التفكير المتقد والموزون لا يأتي كُلّ يوم.اتخذ قراراتك المصيرية اليوم وفق رؤيتك للأمور و كن على ثقة بأن قراراك هو القرار الصحيح العاطفة في وضع ممتاز لا تسمح لضغوطات الاسرة ان تشتت انتباهك في العمل الشريك في حالة شك عليك أن لا تزيدها .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ابدأ بالمُتَابَعَة مَع بَعْض الناسِ الذين كنت تُهملهم ، ثمّ يمكنك التوسع و إجراء بَعْض الاتصالات الجديدة. فقد تجد ان بعض هؤلاء الناس قد يكونون سبيلك الى عمل جديد لم تكن تحلم به حاول ان تركز على علاقات العمل في مجالات جديدة كي تفتح امامك ابواب المستقبل خبر مهم قد يغير حياتك .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت محور الحفلة ، لذلك حتى لو لم تكن مدعوّاً يمكنك أن تقتحم المهرجان ارتجالاً ، فأنت تُستقبل بترحاب حيثما تَذْهبُ. اجتماعيا انت النجم في هذه الفترة هذا سيساعدك على ترميم علاقات الحب القديمة و تصحح بعض الامور التي كنت تبحث عنها لا تجعل نفسك في وضع المتهم بالعناد او التكبر كن متواضعا .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
قد تكون الأمور ملخبطة ، لذا افعل ما بوسعك للإبْقاء على الأشياءِ واضحة. راجعْ التعيينات والتواريخ . استفد من تجارك السابقة في بناء علاقاتك الحالية الحب في قمة الازدهار لا ترجئ عمل اليوم الى الغد بسبب التشتيت الاصدقاء في حالة لبحث عنك لا تجعلهم يبحثون عنك طويلا بادر انت بلقائهم سفر احد الاصدقاء سيشعرك بفراغ كبير .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
ستواجه تجديداَ في صداقاتك و ارتباطاتك ، ووسطاء قد يسهّلون لك الأمور أكثر. حياتك العاطفية ستغلي بالحماسة. لكنّك يجب أن تنتبه لصحتك التي هزّتها الحساسيات المختلفة أو تتحمّل الاضطرابات.لا تكن متشائما و لاكثير التفائل الواقعية مع الحبيب وفي العمل توفر عليك الكثير من الضغوط .

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)]* 
*تنقل علاقتك مع أشخاص اليوم من زملاء عمل إلى أصدقاء ربما، أو ربّما من أصدقاء إلى أكثر من أصدقاء. كن إيجابياً مع هذا التحول بقضاء بعض الوقت معهم بعيداً عن المكتب أو العمل. دعوة عشاء او رحلة عائلية قد تكون مفيدة جدا في توطيد علاقاتك مع من هم حولك لا تحاول ان تكون انطوائيا اليوم الحب بحاجة الى تحرك اجتماعي .*

*تسلمييين حور .*
*جهد راائع*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك، ولا تخرج عن الموضوع المطروق أمامك. قد يفاجئ من حولك بتركيزك المفاجئ. وسيستجيبون بنفس الطريقة. عندها حاول ان تستغل كل ما تجده خلاقا و مبدعا لأن مثل هذه اللحظات لا تتكرر كثيرا الحب في وضع جيد و العلاقات الاسرية ممتازة .*

*يسلمـــــــــــــــــــوـوـوـو ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــــــــآآـآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

العفـوو ..

مشكورين على التواجد


*اليوم : 27 / 5 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذاكنت تريد أن تكون لوحدك، فذلك لأن هناك شوق أكثر من اللازم من قبل دماغك وقلبك وخيالك لاحتلالك. التحفيز الخارجي سيكون سدى في الوقت الحاضر. ابتعد عن اي ضغط او عمل جديد حاليا انت بحاجة الى السلام الداخلي مراجعة الماضي و التخلص من تبعاته سيكون المر الاكثر ايجابية لديك .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك. مساعدة من النجوم ستساعدك على ابراز مواهبك الكبيرة في هذا الاتجاه كن واثقا بأن قراراتك هي قرارات جيدة واطلب مساعدة شريك الحياة اذا وقعت في بعض الاشكالات .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
طبعك اللطيف و تفاؤلك الغير محدود يجعل منك الشخص المفضّل، و يتنافس الناس للجلوس بجانبك. ذلك انك تعيش فترة صفاء روحي متميزة بعيدا عن منغصات الحياة و هذا ما يجعل لك جاذبية مميزة جدا ، اليوم العمل في تقدم نتيجة افكارك الجديدة التي ستجد اخيرا طريقها الى النور .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
عادة يمكنك أن تتعامل مع شخص ما على أنه رئيسك ، لكنه في الوقت الحاضر يضغط عليك كثيرا إلى الطريق الخاطئ. ابحث عن بعض المشاريع المستقلة بعيدا عن عملك السابق كي لا تتأثر به سلبا ، و كن حذراً من الشخص الذي تشتكي له . فليس كل الناس اهلا للثقة مساعدة من العائلة تساعدك في اتخاذ الحل المنشود .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أنت تتكلّم اليوم والجميع ينصتون انت محور الحديث لأنك مبتكر وساحر افكارك المبدعة تلقى ترحيبا من الجميع في العائلة و في العمل . لا تفاجأ إذا سألك شخص ما عن نصيحة مثيرة. قد تساعد الكثير من الناس هذه الفترة و هذا سيعطيك دفعا اجتماعيا كبيرا سيؤثر ايجابيا على علاقاتك الأسرية .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
لماذا الوجه الكئيب؟ تعبيراً عن الوجاهة والمنزلة الرفيعة؟ لا تنسى أن هذا المظهر يعبر أيضاَ عن مشاعرك.
هنالك حلّ لكل لغز. ركز على النظر في لبّ الموضوع ، لن تصبح  مرتاحاً ثانية حتى تفعل ذلك. الحب في وضع قلق نتيجة عدم وجود حوافز لذلك لا تجعل الياس يسطر عليك .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستكون هناك تغييرات مفاجئة في مشاريعك وضرباتك الرائعة جداً من الحظّ. يمكن أن تعتمد على التعاطف والمساعدة العفوية الذين سيسهّلان تقدّمك. العاطفة في حالة مشتعلة تقارب مع الحبيب لكي تحسن علاقتك معه انت متميز بالهدوء لا تجعل المشاكل الصغيرة تتحول الى مشاكل كبيرة .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. لن تكون بخيلاً عند التعرض لمشاكل نقدية أو عائلية. لا تتجاوز حدود إمكانياتك و إلا لن تكون محصّناً ضدّ الإعياء. طاقتك الداخلية في وضع ممتاز عليك تغذيتها بالحب و العاطفة .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. جهازك الهضمي سيكون ضعيفاً؛ تذكّر الاعتدال بتناول الغذاء وأكثر من شرب الماء بدلاً من ذلك. حتى إذا أقسمت بأنّ الحياة بوحدانية ناسبتك بشكل مثالي فأنت ستغامر بتغيير أفكارك الآن؛ لكن لا أحد سيعترض على ذلك.
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
ستملأ حياتك العائلية مرحاً ودفئاً . علاقات الحبّ الرومانسية ستنال أهمية أكبر في حياتك. ستحرز تقدّماً جيداً في مهنتك. زملاء العمل سيحاولون الاحتكاك بك هذه الفترة كي يكتسبو بعض ميزاتك المهمة لا تتردد في وضع استراتيجيات للعلاقة مع الناس و الا وقعت فريسة الاحتيال .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لكلّ أولئك الذين يجب أن يمرّوا بفحوص الترقية أو الدخول. قوتك العضلية ستكون بازدياد. حياتك العائلية ستجلب لك الرضا العميق؛ زوجك سيعرف كيف يشجّعك ويدعمك. مع أطفالك، سيكون هناك تشارك لطيف.

----------


## وردة حلاوية

يسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمو

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*. كلّ شيء جاهز للعمل خلال الصباح الباكر والعصر . حاول تكثيف اتصالاتك الجديدة قبل هذا المساء. كي لا تضيع على نفسك فرصة عمل ممتازة قد لا تتكرر انت عصبي جدا هذه الايام لا تجعل محيطك يفرض عليك ما لا تريده او يجرك الى وضع قلق لا يمكنك التعبير فيه عما تريده .*

*يســـــــــــــــــلموووووووووو حوآرري ..*

----------


## Taka

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] إنّ الألغاز التي بدت مقلقة قبل اليوم مليئة بالإمكانيات اللذيذة، وثقتك قوة كامنة. أنت متشوّق لمحاولة تجريب ذلك. مساعدة من النجوم ستساعدك على ابراز مواهبك الكبيرة في هذا الاتجاه كن واثقا بأن قراراتك هي قرارات جيدة واطلب مساعدة شريك الحياة اذا وقعت في بعض الاشكالات .


*يــزاج الله ألفـ خيــر أختي ] hope [*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشــاد [*

----------


## hope

*الله يسلمكم ويخلييكم* 



*اليوم : 28 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
جميع من حولك - أصدقاء أَو ربما زملاء عمل - يتوتّرون لأتفه الأسباب. ابق في حالة هدوء. اقترح استراحة في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً. و ابتعد عن جو العمل ريثما تصبح في وضع نفسي افضل و اترك وقتا للآخرين كي يحسوا بأخطائهم و لاتكن جامدا في تقدير حجم خطأ الآخرين .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار و الذي قد يكون قويا او يقود باتجاه خطر ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل. يقظتك لوحدها كفيلة بأَنْ تَجْعل الناسَ يَتراجعون. عما كانو يعتقدونه بأنه صحيح عاطفيا انت في حالة انعدام وزن ابتعد عن القلق و ركز على المور المهمة فقط .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت على استعداد الآن لتَرتاح و تعيد شحن طاقتك و حيويتك انت في قمة التعب الآن لا تحاول المبالغة في تقدير قوة تحملك فقط اخلد للراحة و الهدوء ، سوف يفتح العالم تحدياً جديداً في طريقكَ هذا التحدي سيتيح لك الامل كي تساهم في بناء مستقبل مشرق و مضيء . العاطفة في ازدهار .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تتخلّى عن عملك الحالي المستقرّ بذريعة أنه لا يناسبك فلن تجد عملا آخر مستقر بهذه السرعة فقط كن واقعيا في تقدير مشاكلك دونما مبالغة . إذا كان والداك مسنين، فإن ذلك سيسبب لك بعض القلق؛ كن متعاطفاً ومتسامحاً معهما. العاطفة الاسرية بحاجة الى بعض الترميم .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
رحلة صغيرة تقوم بها مع شخص ما ستسمح لك بدعم علاقاتك و باستعادة سكينتك الداخلية لا تتردد في الذهاب بهذه الرحلة بسبب العمل او بسبب عدم الرغبة . أدر ميزانيتك بقدر ما تستطيع من الحزم ، و إلا ستعرف لحظات أليمة . العاطفة مهمة هذه الايام فقط لا تتسبب بمشاكل جانبية لا اهمية لها .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
هذا اليوم ستعرف كيف تستمتع بمنافع الحياة، بأحداثها الصغيرة السعيدة وبهجتها العظيمة، بدون أن تربك نفسك بأسئلة عقيمة لا نهاية لها . لن الاحياة دوامة صعبة عليك ان تعرف كيف تستمتع و ليس ان تفرض عليها ارائك و افكارك او ان ترهق نفسك في معرفة كل كبيرة و صغيرة .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستحتاج إلى بعض الخلوة والهدوء لكي تتأمل في نفسك بشكل أكثر وضوحاً الاخطاء التي تقع بها الآن ناتجة عن تشتت ذهنك و عدم ادراكك لأهمية العمل الموكل اليك حاليا ابتعد عن العصبية او كل ما تجده موترا للأعصاب.  فكّر بإتباع حمية متوازنة وأكثر فائدة؛ فكّر أيضاً بممارسة التمارين اليومية؛ وقبل كل شيء، لا تهرع إلى الدواء عند أقل وعكة تصادفك .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
حان الوقت لتسأل نفسك إذا كنت تريد أن تتطوّر في مهنتك. أطفالك سيكونون موضوع انتباهك بالكامل. هل ترغب بأن تكون قادراً على ترك عادة سيئة؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم، امتنع ابتداء من اليوم عن التناول المفرط للكافايين ، ووجبات الطعام الثقيلة والكسل.
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
عقبات من كلّ الأنواع ستظهر في عملك ناتجة عن حسد بعض الزملاء و اخطاء متراكمة في التعامل مع المدراء ، لكنّك ستنجح في التغلّب عليها. لن تكون في هيئتك المثلى بسبب الكثير من الضغوط في العائلة و العمل ؛ عليك ببعض الراحة و الأكل بعناية عندها ستتحسّن أمورك .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
رغم بعض العقبات, فرصك للنجاح باستثماراتك تبدو ممتازة انت في وضعك الامثل نفسيا و اجتماعيا ؛ لكن يجب أن لا تقوم بأيّ حركة في مجال عملك قبل أن تدرس السوق بشكل صحيح انت شخص متميز هذه الفترة! على الرغم من جهودك، بالكاد يمكنك أن تهرب من الأوضاع الداخلية. 
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة لا تكثر من تناول اللحوم او الزبدة كي لا تزيد و ضعك الصحي سوءأ ، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً في الهواء الطلق او خارج المدينة. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .

----------


## سحابة نور

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة . 

يسلموووووووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستحتاج إلى بعض الخلوة والهدوء لكي تتأمل في نفسك بشكل أكثر وضوحاً الاخطاء التي تقع بها الآن ناتجة عن تشتت ذهنك و عدم ادراكك لأهمية العمل الموكل اليك حاليا ابتعد عن العصبية او كل ما تجده موترا للأعصاب. فكّر بإتباع حمية متوازنة وأكثر فائدة؛ فكّر أيضاً بممارسة التمارين اليومية؛ وقبل كل شيء، لا تهرع إلى الدواء عند أقل وعكة تصادفك .
يسلمووووووووووووووو خيوه

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة .* 

*يســــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووووووو حوآري*

*كبريــــــــــــــــــآـآآآآء*

----------


## hope

تسلموو ..


*اليوم : 29 / 5 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد ؛ عجّل باستغلالها المناخ مناسب لانطلاقة فكرية جدية مع محيطك. بالنسبة لعملك، لا تتردّد في أخذ بعض المبادرات الجريئة. ستعاني من الأرق نتيجة التفكير الطويل حول مشاريعك : ابتعد عن المنبّهات و كل قليلاً في المساء.
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
هذا يوم مناسب للخطوات الحسّاسة النجوم ستساعدك في اتخاذ القرارا : إذا كنت تريد أن تطلب إحساناً مهماً، فستجد الحجج المقنعة. ستجد نشاطات عديدة ذات علاقة بالتمويلات و ستكون مفضّلة بشكل خاص. ستباشر بتطبيق العديد من الافكار الجديدة التي كنت قد اجلتها سابقا .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
هذه الفترة يمكن أن تعتمد على الدعم الغير مشروط من الأشخاص الأقرب والأغلى إليك و ذلك ان طاقتك العاطفية الكبيرة تجعلهم في وضع متجاوب معك . كن حذراً بقدر ما تستطيع فيما يخص المراهنات و التخمينات والقروض المصرفية ؛ إنّ الأخطار كبيرة جداً في هذا اليوم. لا تتخذ أي اجراء مصيري او قرارات هامة بالعمل هذا اليوم حاول ان تأخذ وقت كبر في التفكير بعيدا عن الضغط .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
تعلّم إدارة أولوياتك بشكل أفضل لا تضع الأشياء الغير المهمة مع الأمور التي لا تحتمل التأجيل ، ستنجز أعمالاً جميلة تفخر بها و تكون محط انظار المسؤولين عنك . كن حذراً من الانزلاق الغرامي : سترى كلّ شيء بلون وردي بالرغم من كلّ الحسّ العام؛ الصحوة يمكن أن تكون سريعة ومؤلمة.
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
سيكون ضرورياً لك أن تؤسس ميزانية وتلتزم بها بأي ثمن على الصعيد المادي أنت كريم و أحيانا أكثر من اللازم . النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي ؛ سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية انت في قمة نشاطك العاطفي اليوم .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية لأن الغيرة تهدم العلاقات الاسرية و تؤدي الى نتائج وخيمة ؛ ستصلح الأمور نفسها بسرعة بدون أن تسبّب ضرراً فقط لا تدع العصبية تؤثر عليك بشكل سلبي انت شخص متميز . من ناحية الحب ، ربما ستكون هناك شرارات، لكن بالتأكيد ليست روتينية أو مملة!
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
غيرتك و حبك للامتلاك سيصبحان أكثر فأكثر إزعاجاً لصاحبك أو زميلك لذا لاترهق الشخص المقابل لك بكثرة الاسئلة فقط كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن الضغوط العاطفية التي يولدها المحيطون بك . تجنّب التهام الملح والسكّر والصحون الشهية. إذا حاولت إهمال طلبات رؤسائك، فيجب أن تأسف لذلك.
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ،  و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي. هذه العقلية تعطيك راحة داخلية و حبا عظيما للتأمل بعيدا عن الناس انت شخص هادئ و صبور و لديك امل كبير في فرصة عمل جديدة .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
بعد الكثير من الجيشان العاطفي، حان وقت الراحة . على ما يبدو، كانت أحوالك جيدة حتى الآن ، ابتعد عن الضغوط النفسية و حاول فقط الاسترخاء بعيدا عن صعوبات العمل كن هادئا و صبورا و تمتع بنجاحك الذي حققته على مدى الايام السابقة .. لا تنس الابتعاد عن الأطعمة المكشوفة و الضارة .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تتغيّب بشكل غامض عن تجمّعك الاجتماعي العادي في الأيام القليلة الماضية ، وأصدقائك فضوليون. لاطفهم. ولو باتّصال، وأعلمهم عما تفعله . و لا فانك ستكون فريسة الاقاويل و ستتهم بأنك عديم الثقة بمن حولك النجوم تقول انك في وضع عاطفي جيد لا تتأخر عن البيت مساء .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
اليوم هو يوم مهم جدا للناحية العاطفية حاول ان تكون هادئا مع الحبيب استمع له و حاول ان تفهم ماذا يريد لا تضع نفسك في وضع مجابهة معه و كن له كما يحب و ستلاقي انجذابا قويا منه الحظ العاطفي معك اليوم فاستغل هذه الفرصة ، ماليا قرار جديد يفرض عليك في العمل قد لا تحبه .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأن الاشخاص المحيطين بك بعضهم يردي فقط مالك و بعضهم يريد ان يجعلك خادما له ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على عملك انت شخص نشيط و لكن قد تتعرض للضغط و التعب لا ترهق نفسك فوق اللازم

----------


## ورده محمديه

*برج العقرب*_إنك تتجه إلى الروتين بشكل غير عادي ، و ترغب بالهدوء. ترفض فطوراً مع الأصدقاء من أجل كأس من القهوة مع نفسك , تحب المعجنات الخفيفة ، والمشي التأمّلي. هذه العقلية تعطيك راحة داخلية و حبا عظيما للتأمل بعيدا عن الناس انت شخص هادئ و صبور و لديك امل كبير في فرصة عمل جديدة ._
_مشكوره خيوه_ 
_دمتي بود_

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يعطيك العـافية..*

*مشكورهـ..*

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيج العافيه خيووو 



تحياتي

----------


## Taka

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار و الذي قد يكون قويا او يقود باتجاه خطر ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل. يقظتك لوحدها كفيلة بأَنْ تَجْعل الناسَ يَتراجعون. عما كانو يعتقدونه بأنه صحيح عاطفيا انت في حالة انعدام وزن ابتعد عن القلق و ركز على المور المهمة فقط .

*تسلمين اختي ] hope [*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## hope

الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم 

حياكم الله



*اليوم : 30 / 5 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
عندما تكون النجوم في جانبك عليك ان تستغل هذا ، هل أنت في تقاطع طرق في مهنتك؟ إنّ النجوم تعطيك فرصة للتفكير بشأن ما تريده حقاً. إن شكل السلطة يضايقك، وهو لا يفيد في حالة مرهقة كحالتك . أعلمهم أنك تتحكم بالأمور ، وأخبرهم بلهجة حازمة متى ستعود إليهم.
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
في نهاية اليوم اذهب الى مكان تجده مريحا برفقة صديق و او شريك الحياة كي تستعيد نشاطك المعتاد.
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
هذا يوم جيد للتعاطف مع الصديق ، حتى لو كانت محاباة بسيطة . عليك ان تعطي صديقك ما تنظر ان يعطيه اليك اذا كنت في محنة . إنه يوم مناسب للأسرار ، اليوم اللائق اللطيف الذي كنت تنتظره للتخطيط لمفاجأة لصديق أو لعمل إحسان سراً. العاطفة تعطيك القوة في حياتك ككل حافظ على هذه النعمة.
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
التسرع في اطلاق الاحكام او القرارات هو احد المشاكل التي تعاني منها مؤخرا ، راجع أيّ  شيء يعبر على منضدتك أو أي كلمة تنطقها شفاهك. هذا هو الوقت المناسب للحذر الإضافي. الليل الحالك في الخارج قد يبدو لك الحرية التي تحتاجها ، لكن عليك أن تعامل نفسك بشكل صحيح .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
إنك تعرف العديد من الأسرار، و السبب هوأنك تحسن المحافظة على تلك الأسرار أكثر من أي شخص آخر.
أنت كفء ومركّز ونشيط، لذا مشروعاً أو اثنين للعمل عليهما ، وعندما تحاول ذلك، سوف لن تتذكّر حتى لماذا كنت تتفادى ذلك كل هذه المدّة الطويلة.
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
امورك العاطفية تمر بوقت ذهبي لأن الطرف الآخر بدء بفهم ما تريده عليك ان تعطيه الحب الذي يستحق كذلك . عادة أنت لا تستطيع المساعدة لكنك تجذب الانتباه ، لكن اليوم قد تريد إبقاء ذلك في أدنى مستوى. شخص ما في مزاج حسّاس. سواء كان في العمل أو لا . كن حذرا بأن لا تأخذ التوتّر على الطرف الآخر . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
في العمل لديك ما يقلقك نحو شركائك او زملاء عملك لا تشك بالآخرين لمجرد الشك لأن هذا يزعزع ثقتك بهم و كذلك ثقتهم بك خطّط للأمور التي تريدها . بكل تروي و بكل هدء حتى لا يكون هنالك ما يفاجئك. في العاطفة انت ملك اليوم تمتع بهذه المملكة .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
لا تبالغ في قدرتك على افهام الآخرين فهنالك من لا يريد ان يفهم شيئا فقط عليك الاكتفاء بالاهتمام بأمورك الشخصية و المهنية و ما يتعلق منها مع الناس دون الخوض في الامور الأخرى ، عاطفيا لديك فرص مهمة للتطوير علاقاتك العاطفية .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
تمتع بالكسل. ابحث عن المتعة لتضييع الوقت اليوم ، وشارك من حولك في المرح. أنت لا تستمتع عموما بالروتين، لكن ما يحدث اليوم يمكن أن يكون شيئاً جديداً و جيداً في الحقيقة. كن جاهزاً للترحيب بكلّ شيء بأذرع مفتوحة.
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
الحظ لا يأتي كل يوم كما يقولون هذا اليوم هو أحد الأيام التي تكون فيها محظوظاً! بعض المشاعر العميقة تتدفّق ، ولقد حان الوقت لإخراجها. لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، و البداية في التحرّك إلى المستقبل. في العاطفة لديك حب دفين يريد الخروج .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
الراحة مهمة من ةقت الى آخر دلّل نفسك اليوم ،حتى إذا اقتضى الأمر أن تجعل من نفسك ملكاً. على صعيد العمل لا تقلق من بعض المفاجآت لأن الخطة العامة تسير بشكل جيد المحبة في صالحك اليوم ، يمكنك بسهولة اليوم أن تنال أهدافك مع شريك أو مجموعة.
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. هذا طبيعي نتيجة عدم تنظيم للطعام و الضغوط النفسية المحيطة بك ،حياتك كزوج مملة لانك تتبع الروتين حاول أن تعيش حياة أكثر مرحا.

----------


## شواطئ شوق

يسلموووو

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## يوم مولدي

] hope [
يعطيك العافيه اختي على الموضوع


تحياتي
 يوم مولدي

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*امورك العاطفية تمر بوقت ذهبي لأن الطرف الآخر بدء بفهم ما تريده عليك ان تعطيه الحب الذي يستحق كذلك . عادة أنت لا تستطيع المساعدة لكنك تجذب الانتباه ، لكن اليوم قد تريد إبقاء ذلك في أدنى مستوى. شخص ما في مزاج حسّاس. سواء كان في العمل أو لا . كن حذرا بأن لا تأخذ التوتّر على الطرف الآخر .* 


*يســــــــــــــــــــــلمووووووووو Hope* 

*ماننح ــــــــــــــــــــرم جديدكـ. ...* 

*تح ـــــــــــــيآآـآآآـآآتووو ...* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 1 / 6 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
يؤثر العطف دائماً تأثيراً حسناً في نفسك، سيبرز جلياً في هذه الفترة؛ كن حذراً جداً في أمور المال بقدر ما في علاقاتك الغرامية. ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. في العمل هنالك من يحاول تشويه صورتك بسبب المنافسة لا تسمح لأحد بذلك دافع عن نفسك .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء . ستمتلك اليوم الكثير من السحر لذا ستعرف جيداً كيف تعمل مع المقربين إليك . عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و لديك الكثير من المعجبين عليك ان تكون مرحا لتنعم بذلك .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. ابحث عن التشارك، تعاون، تفاعل مع الحبيب ، وبعد ذلك ستكون قصّة حبّك كما في الأفلام . ابتعد عن المشروبات الروحية . لا تبالغ في الضغط على نفسك اثناء العمل و الا وقعت ضحية الارهاق .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. النجوم ستساعدك في حلّ صعوباتك الصغيرة على الصعيد العاطفي؛ انت تجتذب اليك الكثير من المعجبين لما تتمتع به من حس الفكاهة و لكن عليك ان تتعلم كيف تنتقي اصدقائك في العمل هنالك تغييرات جيدة ستساعدك للحصول على بعض المكاسب .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
حاول أن لا تكون عدواني في الكلمات مع من حولك ، ستجري لقاءً عرضياً يمكن أن يثبت أنه مفيد لك على الصعيد المهني أو الشخصي. يمكنك أن تتقدّم بدون تردد. هذا اللقاء سيساعدك على فهم الكثير من الامور و المشاكل التي كنت تبحث عن حل لها.

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
احذر من الافتراء و من أولئك الذين يحاولون زرع الخلافات بينك وبين أصدقائك. هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياتك بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. في العائلة هنالك حالة توتر بسيطة سببها المال كن موضوعيا و هادئا في طرح هذه الامور و لا تتسرع في الحكم .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. احذر من الخلافات مع المقربين منك : هذه الخلافات قد تظهر بشكل سيئ. تغيرات في عملك. ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك ، انت الآن في وسط مشروع كبير و هو مشروع حياتك عليك التركيز عليه .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك . لا تصرف مالك على نزواتك. هنالك بعض الامور التي كانت خارج حساباتك المالية قد تظهر من جديد مما سيسبب بعض العبئ الاضافي ، على صعيد العاطفة الاحباب يريدون ان يروك سعيدا لا تخيب املهم .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، ستنجح في تعزيز موقعك المهني. إذا قررت الخروج عن الأساليب المطروقة ، سترى فرصاً عاطفية جديدة تنفتح أمامك . ستجد حلولاً جيدة لمشاكلك العائلية. اتخذ أسلوب حياة أكثر رويّة.

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تدع نفسك تغرى بصفقات العمل الواعدة بأرباح عظيمة لكنها في الواقع ذات ضمانات قليلة. هذه الفترة فترة صعبة بعض الشيء بالنسبة للقرارات المصيرية في العمل ، سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، عليك ان تعتمد القليل من التغيير و هكذا لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
تمتلك أفكاراً غير عادية و ربما في أكثر من مجال واحد؛ عجّل باستغلالها انت في وضع يؤهلك لتون شخصيا قياديا فقط كن هادئا . حاول أن تتخلص من الروتين و تبعده عن حياتك كزوج عليك ان تتبع بعض التغيير مع الطرف الآخر كي تتمكن من متابعة حياتك الزوجية .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي. لا تثق ببعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك . سوء التفاهم بينك وبين شريكك سيتبدد بسرعة، وسمائك الغرامية ستصبح مشمسة ثانية. لا تتوقع الكثير في العمل هذه الفترة كن صبورا .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*احذر من الافتراء و من أولئك الذين يحاولون زرع الخلافات بينك وبين أصدقائك. هذا المناخ النجمي سيحسّن علاقات حياتك بإمالة الأصحاب إلى التسامح وبزيادة راحتهم المادية. في العائلة هنالك حالة توتر بسيطة سببها المال كن موضوعيا و هادئا في طرح هذه الامور و لا تتسرع في الحكم .*

*يسلمووووووو حوآري* 

*تح ـــــــــــيآآـآآـآآتوو* 

*كبريـــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 2 / 6 / 2008* 



*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
خذ خطوة إلى الخلف و انظر إلى ما في محيطك ، و ليس فقط أمام عيونك.  العَشْعَشَة للطيور و ليست لأمثالك ، لذا اخرج من عشك و قم بجولة في الجوار . أنت مبدع جداً وملئ بالبصيرة ، لَكن لن يفيدك جلوسك في البيت بشيء .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
الرؤية الضيقة لَيستْ مرغوبةَ في حالة مثل هذه الحالات. تنفّسْ بعمق وحاولْ أَنْ تدرك كامل الصورة.
لا تكثر من تعدد علاقاتك في نفس الوقت ، بل خضها واحدة واحدة. جد الوقت الملائم للكلام مع شخصِ واحد و بشكل خاص من ينظر إليك من زواياك الجيدة .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
يجد الناس فيك طاقة وسحر لا يقاوم اليوم لأان النجوم تمدك ببريقها و سحرها . انسى كل الاحقاد و الضغوط التي وقعت تحتها في الماضي. تكون اليوم مستمعاً جيداً ، تسأل أسئلة نافذة وتأخذ دوراً نشيطاً في الحديث بدون تَغيير الموضوع. الحب يملئ حياتك الاسرية .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
في الحب انت متهور لحد الجنون هذا الامر قد يصعب عليك التحكم بمشاعرك او حتى التعبير عنها ام في مجال العمل أنت عقلاني ومنطقي اليوم ، ويريد الآخرون نصيحتك و انتباهك. أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. بدلاً من تركه يجنّنك، استرح وانظر إلى الموضوع من كافة أبعاده. 
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
إنك مرح وحسّاس، و ساحر بشكل غير عادي اليوم. فغازل بثقة. ترى الأمور بلون وردي، العالم يبدو في حالة جيّدة. لماذا يجب أن نعكر لون الحياة. لا تتردد في طرح الامور التي ترغب بمناقشتها مع الحبيب لأنك ان ابقيتها طي الكتمان فستؤدي الى مشاكل لا تحمد عقباها .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
في العمل انت شخص يحترمه جميع الناس لا تضع نفسك في مواقف حرجة و الا فقدت هذا الاحترام، عاطفيا لا تتفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. سحرك جذاب. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط. اما المتزوجون فيجب ان يجددوا اليوم الرومانسية القديمة .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
عاطفيا انت شخص يريد الجميع ان تحبه و ان يحبك و لكن الحب الذي تبحث عنه لن تجده اليوم ، يصرخ الآخرون لكي تقرب منهم، لكن إعارتهم انتباهك أمر راجع لك. تبدأ يومك كفراشة إجتماعية مرفرفة بنشاط، لكن بحلول المساء قد تشعر بأنك أكثر واقعية بعض الشيء. لا تتعهّد بتنفيذ أيّ خطط كبيرة.
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
عليك بأن تكون ميزاناً كما هو برجك. تحتاج لإيجاد ذلك الخطّ الرفيع بين الكرم وضبط النفس. الدافع لإكتساب الشيء الجديد قوي، لكن هل يملأ الفراغ حقّاً ؟ النجوم تقول بأنّك قد تحتاج لنظرة أعمق إلى حدّ ما لاكتشاف ما تحتاجه حقاً. 
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
هناك تغييرات مالية قادمة ، ولقد حان الوقت للتركيز على الأشياء المادية. أنت كريم ، لكن ليس باليد حيلة . إنما قد يحمل لك المستقبل بعض التحسن في أحوالك ، كل ما عليك فعله هو استغلال الفرصة المواتية . عاطفيا لديك امل كبير في تقع في الحب من جديد .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تنقصك الأفكار ، ولا ينقصك الحماس لإبداء هذه الأفكار. استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة.راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية.
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 

نشاطك في تصاعد ، و حماسك في ازدياد ، و غالباً ستلقى ردود فعل إيجابية جداً. إعطِ صوتك للعاطفة.
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . إنه إحساس جميل هذا اليوم . 
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء لذا عليك ان تكون لبقا و ليس متعجرفا و ان لا تكثر من الحديث عن منجزاتك لأنك ستقع ضحية الغرور ، عاطفيا لديك الكثير لتناقشه مع شريك الحياة كن شجاعا و عبر عما يدور في ذهنك .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*في العمل انت شخص يحترمه جميع الناس لا تضع نفسك في مواقف حرجة و الا فقدت هذا الاحترام، عاطفيا لا تتفاجأ إذا كنت محاطاً من قبل المعجبين اليوم. سحرك جذاب. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط. اما المتزوجون فيجب ان يجددوا اليوم الرومانسية القديمة .*


*  thanks Hope* 


*kipryaa*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 3 / 6 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
إذا حاولت إهمال طلبات رؤسائك، فيجب أن تأسف لذلك. احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. لا تترك نفسك منساقا وراء عاطفتك و الا وقعت فريسة للضغوط النفسية و العصبية عليك بمشاورة عقلك في الحين و الآخر و ترك القلب جانبا . 
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
يحمل لك الحقل المالي صفقات مثمرة ، بشرط أنّ تكون طموحاً باعتدال. الظروف ستمكّنك من أن تكون تحت الأضواء . ستمتلك اليوم الكثير من السحر لذا ستعرف جيداً كيف تعمل مع المقربين إليك . عاطفيا انت شخص مهم و لديك الكثير من المعجبين عليك ان تكون مرحا لتنعم بذلك .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
قوّتك الساحرة ستزداد عشرة أضعاف و ستكون متلهّفاً جداً للمحبّة ولأن تحبّ. ابحث عن التشارك، تعاون، تفاعل مع الحبيب ، وبعد ذلك ستكون قصّة حبّك كما في الأفلام . ابتعد عن المشروبات الروحية . لا تبالغ في الضغط على نفسك اثناء العمل و الا وقعت ضحية الارهاق .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
اعتمد على حدسك اليوم. إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. النجوم تنير طريقك و هذا اليوم مهم اذا اردت اتخاذ بعض القرارات الصعبة او المهمة عاطفيا النجوم تعطيك الكثير من الأمل في نقلة مهمة على صعيد حياتك العاطفية 
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
هذا يوم مناسب للخطوات الحسّاسة: إذا كنت تريد أن تطلب إحساناً مهماً، فستجد الحجج المقنعة. ستجد نشاطات عديدة ذات علاقة بالتمويلات و ستكون مفضّلة بشكل خاص. ابق بعيداً بقدر الإمكان عن الغيرة العائلية الغيرة ستشتت تفكيرك و تؤدي بك الى نتيجة غير محمودة .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.
لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، لست الشخص الشجاع العظيم الذي تعرفه ، مما قَد يربكك اليوم . لا تتخذ أي خطوة جديدة ما دمت تحس بأنك غير قادر على التواصل مع الشخص الشجاع فيك . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تُعيرك النجوم قليلاً من إشراقها و لمعانها ، لَيس لأنّك تحتاجه . فأنت تُشرقُ بدون توقّف . هناك مكان لكُلّ شيء وكُلّ شيء في مكانه؛ إنه إحساس جميل هذا اليوم . ساعد اصدقائك على تخطي ازماتهم كي تنعم بالكثير من الحرية في طلب معونتهم لاحقا .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت في القمة ! أنت الأوّل! أنت الفائز . أنت مُلهَمٌ ومُلهِمٌ في نفس الوقت ، هذا اليوم يَعتمد الناس على كُلّ كلمة من كلماتك ، سترى العالم عند قدميك. إخلاصك يُشرقُ من خلال أيّ شئِ تَعمَلُه. و هذا ما يجذب الناسَ إليك في كُلّ الحالات. تَفكيرك بشأن قضية مهمة واسع و عميق .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
يبدو كأنك تقول الشيء الأكثر لامعقولية في العالم، والعالم لا يزال راضياً ومبتسم. تمتّع بكون الجميع يصدقك الآن. و لكن انتبه ، فهذا الأمر مؤقت ، و قد تواجه نفوراً إذا استمريت في تصديق نفسك . عليك ان تراجع نفسك لكي تكون اكثر واقعية و اقل خيالية .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك . عليك بأن تستمع اكثر مما تقول كي تحسن خططك .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إخلاصك يُشرقُ من خلال أيّ شئِ تَعمَلُه. و هذا ما يجذب الناسَ إليك في كُلّ الحالات. تَفكيرك بشأن قضية مهمة واسع و عميق . دع الأمور كما هي عليه حالياً حتى تَتوصّل إلى بَعْض النتائجِ. العاطفة هي الامر الاكثر تعقيدا في الحياة لذا حاول ا تتمتع بها بدل فهمها .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
أنت متواضع اليوم ، مما سيجعلك عرضة لأنظار من حولك . تشعر بأنك رقيق الإحساس ، و كمكافأة على هذه الحساسية الرفيعة ستنتزع اللطف من كل من هم حولك . هذا الامر سيساعدك على رفع طاقتك الى اقصى حد انت في وضع مهني جيد و مستمر بالتحسن .

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . سمائك العاطفية ستكون كئيبة، لكن لا بد أن تتحسّن الأمور بشكل تدريجي.*
*لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، لست الشخص الشجاع العظيم الذي تعرفه ، مما قَد يربكك اليوم . لا تتخذ أي خطوة جديدة ما دمت تحس بأنك غير قادر على التواصل مع الشخص الشجاع فيك .* 

*يســـــــــــلمووووووووو hope*

*ماننح ـــــــــــــــرم منكـ ..* 

*كبريــــــــــــــآآـآآء*

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يعـطيـك العـافية..*

*نتظـركِ غـداً..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 4 / 6 / 2008* 
*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
شارك زوجك أو صاحبك بالأفكار حول حساباتك المستحقة. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار على صعيد العمل مهم في الوقت الراهن. ابتعد عن المنبّهات و كل قليلاً في المساء. العمل في تطور مستمر بسبب دعم النجوم عليك ان تترك الامور تسير كما هي لأن التيار الحالي  معك .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.
أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
حاول إلقاء نظرة أقرب. ستجد في الأعماق قضايا أعمق مما تبدو عليه على السطح. من يخاطر بمواجهتك هو سخص شجاع في الحقيقة. فإرادتك من حديد، ويعترف لك الجميع بذلك في الوقت الحاضر. حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، على أية حال ، سيبقى لديك من يحبك .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
أنت تتحرّك بسرعة كبيرة، لا يمكن أن يجاريك أحد. لا تنظر إلى الوراء ، فقط انطلق إلى الأمام.
أنت لا تحب أن تخبر رئيسك في العمل أو زوجتك في البيت إلى أين تذهب، تكره سلطة الاستجواب ، و تحب الانطلاق دون أية قيود ، لكن عليك أن لا تبالغ بذلك كثيراً.
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أسكت ثرثرة المثرثرين و حد من مطاردة الناس لك. ستحتاج للعمل لتوضيح ما أنت عليه. اسأل الناس مباشرة عما يريدون و كن واضحا فيما تريد . لا تعتمد على التعقيد في شرح الافكار لأن هذا سيجعل الطرف المقابل في حالة من الانزعاج كن بسيطا في ايصال افكارك .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.
أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
لا تعتمد على اتصال واضح اليوم ، لكن اعتمد على حلّ المشاكل بنفسك. ذلك الاتصال الذي تنتظره وتنتظره، سيحدث أخيراً الآن. في العمل التطورات الجديدة التي توجهك ستجعلك اكثر حكمة في اتخاذ القرار هنالك بعض المشاكل العائلية البسيطة يساعدك الشريك في حلها .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
هذا يوم جيد للتعاطف مع الصديق ، لا تبخل على صديقك بالقليل من الملاطفة . الآخرون هم مصادر طاقة لك. كن اجتماعياً. و لا تسمح للانطواء بالسيطرة عليك . قد تصادف بعض الأفكار الخيالية ، كن واقعياً أكثر . في العمل لديك مشكلة العناد يجب ان تتخلى عنها .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
حان الوقت لتضع أفكارك العظيمة موضع التّطبيق . أسكت ثرثرة المتكلمين عنك بأمور لا تعنيهم و ضع حداً لمضايقة الناس لك .مارس بعض الرياضة ،و تمتع بالطبيعة كي تتمكن من تفجير إبداعاتك المكبوتة. لديك فرصة سفر الى بلد جديد لا تضيعها .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة على مجمل الصورة. راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. سواء في ميدان المال أو العمل أو في الأمور الشخصية و العاطفية. هنالك تغيرات جديدة في الاسرة قد تجعلك تشعر بعدم الارتياح .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
ابتعد عن كل ما من شأنه ان يقلل تركيزك اليوم انت بحاجة الى طاقتك العظمى تغلّب على تردّدك وقم بقفزة جريئة كبيرة. في وقت ما خلال اليوم، يصبح التوتّر لا يطاق. ستقوم بمحاولة نكتة لطيفة أو تهرب سريعاً ، أو كلاهما. الحب يفرض عليك امورا صعبة عليك ان تحاول على الاقل.
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
سلّم نفسك لعزلتك الذاتية. فأفضل وقت تستهلكه هو في تأملك مع ذاتك. أفضل طريقة للحصول على ما تريده اليوم أن تسكن رغباتك في الانطلاق و تأوي إلى نفسك. سيكون لديك وقت كبير لترتقي بأفكارك. لديك عائلة محبة و اطفال رائعون عليك ان تنتبه لهم اكثر .

----------


## عنيده

برج الجدي .. 




يسلمووووو خيتوو ع الابراج .. 


تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)]* 
*إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.*
*أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .*

*يســــــــــــــلمووووووو حور*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكوورة خيتو على الابراج
عطاج الله العافية

----------


## Taka

> برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
> إذا كان الطبخ طريقة مبدعة و فعالة للتعبير عن نفسك ، فماذا تنتظر ؟ ضع الوزرة (المريول) و ابدأ.
> أهلاً بالرومانسية . إذا لم يكن لديك موعد ساخن اليوم فابدأ بالبحث عنه الآن . و فكّر بطريقة الخروج عن المألوف حين تخطط لقضاء هذا المساء ، أي شيء غير إعداد مشاهدة فيلم أو تحضير الطعام .





*تسلمين أختي ] hope [*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 5 / 6 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*


برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
تجنّب التعامل مع من حولك من باب السلطة ، فذلك يقلل من رصيدك. أنت تطمح إلى الإثارة و تفكر بالمبادئ الكبيرة والطريق إلى المستقبل. انطلق قدماً، مع ذلك، فيجب أن تغطّي تفاصيل صغيرة ويجب أن تأخذ خطوات أصغر. الحبيب يريدك ان تهتم به اكثر لا تكن بخيلا .
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
عندما تعظم الآمال تتعب النفوس بحملها، لديك آمال كبيرة. جرب أن تجعل تلك الخطط الكبيرة تثمر، و فكر كثيراً بينك و بين نفسك مبرزاً شخصيتك الخاصة . في الحب لديك منافس على من تحب و لكن هذا المنافس سيعلم انه لا فرصة لديه عندما يعبر لك الطرف الآخر عن مشاعره .
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
بعض الأصدقاء قد يؤذونك. ستمسك بزمام أمور العائلة بحزم و لن تتحمل أن يتحدى أحد أقربائك المقرّبين سلطتك؛ على أية حال، إذا اتبعت طريق اللين ، ستحصل على نتائج أفضل بكثير. أي ان القساوة المفرطة في التعامل مع الامور لن يكون بصالحك لذا ابتعد عن التوتر و حافظ على هدوئك .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
لا ترتبك أمام الضغوط الكبيرة في العمل فقط حاول حل مشاكلك واحدة تلو الأخرى و ستجد ان الأمور تسير على خير ما يرام أنت في قمة نشاطك الذهني و الفكري الحل الأفضل لك هو بإتباع نوع من التغيير في حياتك الروتينية بأن تفعل شيئا غير مألوف كسفر الى منطقة جديدة 
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
التواجد مع الأحباء كي تشاركهم النجاح امر جيد و يساعدك على بناء علاقات اكثر قوة معهم و لكن لا تبالغ في تقييم من حب هم حولك لك و جرب ان تختبر ذلك عمليا و الا صدمت لاحقا بالحقيقة ، عاطفيا الطرف الآخر في حالة صعبة نتيجة ضغوط العمل حاول ان تساعده بالمشورة و النصيحة .
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إذا كنت تريد القيام ببعض الإستثمارات المالية، فقد تستغرق بعض الوقت للبحث و المداولة كي تستفيد إلى أبعد الحدود منها. علاقاتك العاطفية في ركود بسبب انشغالك المفرط في العمل تجنب المشاحنات ضمن العائلة و حاول ان تحلها عبر الحوار الهادئ و الاستيعاب للطرف الآخر .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستفيض بالطاقة و بالأفكار الجيدة. لكن يحذر من أخطاء في التقييم وسوء التفاهم من كلّ الأنواع. تمويلك سيبلي بلاءً حسناً، النفقات ستعوّض بسرعة بمدخولك من المال. قبل كل شيء، لا تقرض المال لأحد أصدقائك ، الشريك بانتظار الخطوة المناسبة منك لا تتردد في اتخاذها الحب في ازدهار الآن و علاقات عمل ممتازة في الافق القريب .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
هذا اليوم هو يوم حسّاس لأولئك الذين يعملون في عمل قضائي أو في سجن. تتطلّب بعض الصفقات المالية صبراً كثيراً و تحضيراً لمدة طويلة ؛ إذا تصرّفت بعجالة أيضاُ، لربّما تصادفك مفاجئات سيئة جداً. لا تترك نفسك كالأعمى. استشر الاصدقاء و العائلة و خذ كامل وقتك في التفكير لما تريده عاطفيا انت في وضع ممتاز .
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أبق عيونك وآذانك مفتوحة على الشخص المناسب في الوقت المناسب ، الكلمات الصحيحة ستعبّر عن نفسها. الفرصة قد تكون قريبة منك كثيرا حاول اقتناص هذه الفرصة لكي تعبر عن حبك و عن شعورك العمل بحاجة الى تغيير من ناحيتك ابحث عن حلول جذرية لمشاكلك و ليس الى حلول جزئية .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا عجب أن تشعر كأنك في مركز الكون ، فالناس ينجذبون إليك ويشكلون مجموعة سعيدة حولك حيثما تذهب. تمتّع بالمحبة. النجوم تمدك بطاقة حب هائلة يشعر بها من حولك اليوم كن مبتسما و انسى كل هموم الاسرة و العمل فقط استمتع بالحياة كما هي خالية من التعقيدات .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
الكثيرون يحاولون صرف انتباهك في هذه الفترة ، محاولين إغوائك لتبقى بعيداً عن مهماتك. خذ إجازة قصيرة ، لكن لا تتخلى عن العمل بشكل نهائي. الراحة النفسية هي العامل الاهم في بناء قرار جيد يعتمد على الوضوح و الشفافية و عدم خلط الاوراق ببعضها البعض كي لا تضيع فكرة الحل الصحيح .

----------


## Taka

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
تجنّب التعامل مع من حولك من باب السلطة ، فذلك يقلل من رصيدك. أنت تطمح إلى الإثارة و تفكر بالمبادئ الكبيرة والطريق إلى المستقبل. انطلق قدماً، مع ذلك، فيجب أن تغطّي تفاصيل صغيرة ويجب أن تأخذ خطوات أصغر. الحبيب يريدك ان تهتم به اكثر لا تكن بخيلا .


*تسلمين اختي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

مشكورررررررررررررررررة ياقلبي وربي يرفع حظك

----------


## سكرة التصميم

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
لا ترتبك أمام الضغوط الكبيرة في العمل فقط حاول حل مشاكلك واحدة تلو الأخرى و ستجد ان الأمور تسير على خير ما يرام أنت في قمة نشاطك الذهني و الفكري الحل الأفضل لك هو بإتباع نوع من التغيير في حياتك الروتينية بأن تفعل شيئا غير مألوف كسفر الى منطقة جديدة 

يعطيج العافيه اختي hope

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مشكورة خيتي

----------


## hope

الله يسلمكـــم ويعطيكم العاافيه 


*اليوم : 6 / 6 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
ستوثق روابط الصداقة الجديدة التي ستثبت لاحقا أنها مفيدة جداً لك و لعملك و لكل من حولك . ستقرّر بحكمة أن لا تقلق حول المشاكل بدون سبب حقيقي و ان لا تضخم الامور فوق الحد المطلوب لذلك. هذا اليوم سيكون مفضّلاً لدى الطلاب و الأشخاص الذين يعملون في الثقافة. 

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. انت شخص مهم عاطفيا و اجتماعيا لا تقع تحت تأثير الاشاعات المغرضة فقط عزز ثقتك بنفسك و كن هادئا في كل المشكلات .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
إنس اتخاذ القرارات اليوم. فما زلت تحتاج وقتاً أكبر للتأمّل والتفكير. إرادتك القوية عادة تجعلك لا تحتمل أن تكون حيادياً ، يحدث هذا عندما تحتاج لاتخاذ قرار. خذ المزيد من الوقت ، و قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه. لديك حالة حب غريبة مشوبة بالشك عليك ان تشاور عقلك اليوم .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
سيكون لديك صداقات ناجحة تفيدك في المصالح المشتركة . لقاءاتك وتجاربك الغير عادية سيسحرانك. هذه فترة ذهبية لبناء علاقات وثيقة ضمن العائلة و المجتمع و لكن لا تغالي في تقييم نفسك و تقدير حب الآخرين لك كي لا تصب بصدمة حاول ان تكون هادئا قدر الامكان و تفاعل مع من هم حول بروح عالية . 

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
راجع مقياسك للقيم وأهدافك؛ لا تستمر بمتابعة ما لست تحترمه احتراما كبيراً حقاً. لأنك ستتعب كثير دونما جدوى . في أمور القلب، بعض الغيوم السوداء ستقلقك و لكن حاول تخطي الأمر بتذكر كل ما هو ايجابي في علاقاتك. في أمور المال : تعدك النجوم ببعض المال أو بعض المكاسب بإستثماراتك.

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
ربما تواجهك بعض المشكلات العائلية الجدية, لا تحاول أن تكون صاحب الكلمة الأخير في كل شئ. لأان الاستئثار بالرأي يقود الى نزاع مع المحيط و قد لا يكون القرار الانسب هيئ لنفسك مناخا مناسبا من أجل تجديد الجانب النفسي و حاول القيام بنشاط ثقافي. او ممارسة التأمل أو رحلة عبر الطبيعة .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
أسئلة حول المال ستشغل، في هذا الوقت, كل تفكيرك, على أية حال ، حتى ذلك الوقت من الممكن أن تكسب الكثير. فقط انظر الى من حولك و حاول الاستفادة من خبرة الآخرين و من خبرتك الشخصية و انتبه الى الفرص التي تأتي فجأة فقد تكون خير من الكثير من المشاريع التي طالما خططت لها .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستجد متعة في تجاوز العقبات الذي تعرقل تقدمك. مما يمنحك ثقة عالية بالنفس عليك باستغلالها . حيويتك الحالية ستسمح لك بالانغماس في مجموعة كبيرة من النشاطات بدون شعور بالتعب. لذا عليك البدء في القيام بأعمالك المؤجلة علاقة عاطفية على المحك عليك ان تقرر نا تريده بسرعة اكبر و بلا تردد .
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
اليوم ملائم لإجراء بعض التغييرات في بيتك. فبدأ ما كنت تنتظر تنفيذه منذ زمن بعيد . أما على صعيد مهنتك، لا تحاول المبالغة في الأمور. و كن واقعيا و بعيدا عن التخيل . استثماراتك اليوم، إذا كنت قد بحثتها بشكل جيد جداً، فستكون جيدة جداً. لا تتردد في الاتخاذ القرار المناسب اذا كنت مقتنعا بما تفعله . ستواجه ضعفا وريدياً طفيفاً. 

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
لا تنغمس بمعالجة مواضيع مريبة، لأنك ستتعب بدون نتيجة و حاول أن تكون ايجابيا، وقبل كل شيء، لا تأتمن أسرارك إلى أي شخص. لأنك قد تصدم بمن هم حولك ، ابتعد عن التقييم المبالغ فيه لمشاكلك و اعتبر من التجارب السابقة مساعدة من شخيص غير متوقع ستفيدك كثيرا في تجاوز الازمة .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
جميع الإتصالات و الزيارات ستكون محببة لك. هذا أفضل وقت لصنع علاقاتِ الحبّ الرائعة والرومانسية والغير عادية ، الحب الذي يلوح في الافق حب كبير يمكنك الاستفادة منه بأقصى حد لا تفوت على نفسك هذه الفرصة الكبيرة نجاحات مهمة في العمل سيكون لها مردود مالي مباشر عليك و على الذين يعملون معك .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
قد تَتفاوض علىعمل حساس أوقد تناقش عقدا، اسأل من تجدهم مؤهلين لنصيحتك و احذر من أفكارك الخافتة الحالية ،أنت الآن في فترة ركود فكري نتيجة ضغط متواصل سابق لذا عليك التروي و سؤال من يحيطون بك عما تجده غير واضح لديك أو بحاجة إلى تفسير ،مساعدة من بعض المحيطين بك ستنقذك من قرار خاطئ .

----------


## ورده محمديه

[ 
برج العقربستجد متعة في تجاوز العقبات الذي تعرقل تقدمك. مما يمنحك ثقة عالية بالنفس عليك باستغلالها . حيويتك الحالية ستسمح لك بالانغماس في مجموعة كبيرة من النشاطات بدون شعور بالتعب. لذا عليك البدء في القيام بأعمالك المؤجلة علاقة عاطفية على المحك عليك ان تقرر نا تريده بسرعة اكبر و بلا تردد .
اشكر جهودش خيوه

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يعطيك العـافية ولاا هنتِ..*
*نتظـرك غداً..*

----------


## كبرياء

ثانكس hope

كبريآء

----------


## Taka

> برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
> ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. انت شخص مهم عاطفيا و اجتماعيا لا تقع تحت تأثير الاشاعات المغرضة فقط عزز ثقتك بنفسك و كن هادئا في كل المشكلات .





*تسلمين اختي*
*تحياتي*
*] مهرشاد [*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 7 / 6 / 2008*

*الأبراج الشمسية*

برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
الكل يريد ان سيتمع لآرائك انت محط كل الأنظار اليوم. عليك أن لا ترتبك و أن لا تحس بالرهبة ، اتخذ خطوات جريئة و آراء قوية ، اتبع حدسك فهو لن يخذلك. الحب الذي تكنه للحبيب سيجد اخيرالطريقة المناسبة كي يظهر و يعبر عن نفسه .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
حاول تربية بعض الروابط المهمة بدلاً من الانغماس في حياتك الاجتماعية و المادية ، العمل يأخذ الوقت الكبير من حياتك مؤخرا لذا فأنت تعيش حالة عاطفية غير مستقرة و غير مثمرة. في العمل لديك بعض الشكوك حول نجح الخطوة التالية لا تقدم على شيء انت في شك منه .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
الجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء.
لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
تضيء النجوم شخصيتك المتألقة لذا فالجميع يشتهي أن تعيره انتباهك سواء العائلة، أو الأصدقاء أو أكثر من الأصدقاء. لا تحتاج لأن يعرف الجميع بما تفكر به ، فلا تنفجر عندما تخطر ببالك فكرة أو مشروع . و لا تكثر بالحديث عن نفسك .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك  .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا. 

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
عندما تعطيك النجوم النور الكافي لتميز تفاصيل الاشياء اعتمد على حدسك و كن واثقا من انك على الطريق الصحيح هذا اليوم هو اليوم . إذا رأيت شيئاً يبدو أروع من أن يصدّق ، فذلك محتمل. في الحب لديك تألق ملحوظ اليوم ستعشر به من خلال اهتمام الآخرين بك  .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
لا تكن في وضع الشخص المدافع دائما عما تراه صوبا عليك ان تستمع قليلا من حين لآخر استغل وعيك الحالي ، و ألقي نظرة شاملة على كامل الاحداث كي تتمكن من حل الكثير من القضايا العالقة . راجع خطتك ثانية، وفكّر مجدّداً بإستراتيجيتك الأساسية. الحب يريد منك ان تكون اكثر انفتاحا .

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
تكون انطوائياً بشكل غريب اليوم . بسبب الشعور بعد الثقة بمن هم من حولك هذا الشعور سيتلاشى شيئا فشيئا في وقت لاحق اليوم ،سمائك العاطفية تبدو كئيبة اليوم ،لَسْتَ تماماً نفسك ، عليك اعادة التواصل مع نفسك كي تستطيع تفرج طاقتك مجددا. 

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لا تترك امور الدنيا تقودك حيث لا ترغب فليس هناك من سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل.. في الحب لديك من يريد ان يعطيك قلبه بصدق فلا تجعل ابوابك مغلقة اتجاهه .

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
كلّ العيون عليك للمجيء بالشيء غير متوقّع ، فالجميع يتوقع منك ان تعطيه الحلول التي يطمح اليها . أنت تشعر بالارتياح وتبدو عظيماً، و هناك أمور يمكن أن تصبح أكثر جمالاً هذه اللّيلة. في الحب لديك ما يجعل منك شخصا مميزا في نظر الحبيب .

----------


## كبرياء

ثآنكس مليون 

حبيبتي

ماننحرم منك

كبريآء

----------


## شواطئ شوق

تسلمي غناتي

الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## hope

كبريآآء , شواطئ

ياهلا فيكم حبايبي

ماانحرم من تواجدكم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلميين حبيبتي حور* 
*لاعدمناااااج*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## سـلـوان

*عوافي حواري..*

----------


## hope

*اليوم : 24 / 6 / 2008*

*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
احذر من الأوهام: ابقَ صامداً في قراراتك ومخلصاً لآراء مجموعتك. ستعاني من بعض الاضطرابات الصحية ، و ستشعر بالتعب بسرعة أكثر من المعتاد. لا تكثر من المناقشات التي تجدها غير مهمة لأنها تبعدك عن هدفك الاساسي حب كبير سيجد طريقه اليك فلا ترفضه كن متفهما لمن حولك لكي يتفهموك .
برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
من ناحية العمل: كن حذراً في الصفقات التجارية! لا تبالغ بالمغامرة باختطاف عقد أو توقيع. ومن الناحية العاطفية :إذا كنت ما زلت وحيداً، ستتردّد كثيراً للبدء بالزواج. و من الناحية الصحية : ستكون عرضة لبعض الأمراض الطبيعية، و بشكل خاص إلى اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي. 
برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
ستواجه خطر السقوط أو الحادث الذين قد يكونا جديّين. يجب أن تتحمّل مشكلة جديدة أو تغيرات في عملك. قد تواجه بعض الصعوبات في ذلك لذا عليك ان تكون صلبا و جديا في تحمل المسؤوليات الجديدة ، الحب هو الغاية الاسمى للحياة لذا عليك ان تقبل بأن تكون محبوبا و ان تحب من حولك 
برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
ستقوم بمحاولة لتقوّي محيط عائلتك؛ لعمل ذلك، لن تتردّد في إثارة مناقشات حميمة وفي إعطاء الكلمة إلى كلّ شخص لكي يحلّ بعض المشاكل الأساسية. امورك المالية تعاني بعض الصعوبات نتيجة حسد و مضايقة من هم في محيط عملك عليك ان تتجاوز هذه المرحلة بالصبر كي تتمتع بالنجاح الذي سيأتي لاحقا .
برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
اليوم هناك ميل إلى الخلافات الزوجية؛ فكر قبل أن تتصرّف أو تتكلّم. ستتمتّع بالطاقة الطبيعية الممتازة، وجسمك سيحارب بشكل فعّال ضدّ الهجمات المكروبية والفيروسية؛ على أية حال، يحذر من العصبية وأخطار ضغط الدمّ العالي. حياتك العاطفية في وضع مستقر حاول استغلال هذه الفترة كي تقوي وجودك ضمن العائلة .
برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
أبعد كلّ ما تشك بأنه ممرض؛ أجبر نفسك على الابتسام! المناخ العائلي غير مريح؛ حاول أن تكون أكثر تواجداً من أجل الأقرب والأغلى على قلبك. ابتعد عن ضغوط العمل حاليا او تجاهلها كي لا تقع فريسة الضغط النفسي و ينعكس ذلك سلبا على من هم حولك ، من ناحية المال نجاح مهم غير متوقع سيساعدك على تحسين وضعك في العمل . 
برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
إنّ النجوم تعمل بجدّ لإلهامك للقيام بالتغييرات، فليس لديك مشكلة. فإذا كان هناك شخص محظوظ اليوم ، فهو أنت. تابع نشاطك بشكل معتاد و تقبل نقد الآخرين و اقتراحاتهم ثم قرر انت ما نجده مناسبا ، عاطفيا انت على خلاف مع الشريك قد يتطور الى شجار حاول تجنب أي امر قد تجده يسبب لك ازعاجا او ضغطا نفسيا .
برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
أنت في مزاج ملائم  لعمل شاقّ جداً، لن تعرف الكسل. كن مطمئناً بأنّ جهودك لن تذهب سدى ، و ستقطف قريباً ثمار أعمالك الجليلة . لذا لا تيأس من عدم ظهور نتائج مباشرة و كن ايجابيا في التعاطي مع كل ما هو مناسب لك و لعائلتك بعيد عن توقعات المستقبل التي قد تكون بعيدة نوعا ما للوقت الراهن . 
برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
كن متأكداً أن الحياة ستأتي بما ستأتي به ، مهما فعلت لذا لا ترهق نفسك بطلب المستحيل و اعلم ان لكل شخص استطاعته التي يمكن ان يقدر عليها . من الناحية العاطفية ، حب جديد قد يطرق باب قلبك ، فلا توصد الباب اليوم و كن متأهبا لأي لقاء هذا الحب سيكون نقطة تحول كبيرة في حياتك بشكل عام على المستوى العاطفي و النفسي.
برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
ليس من الضروري أن تبذل جهداً كبيراً من أجل أي شخص لأنك قد تقع في مشاكل انت بغنى عنها من اجل اشخاص ليسوا اهلا لذلك ، كن مستعداً للتغييرات المفاجئة التي قد تطرأ على  حياتك العاطفية قد لا تكون التغييرات التي تريدها و لكن هذا هو الحال فلا تتشأم و ابحث عن حب جديد .
برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
لديك فرصة فريدة لحلّ بعض قضايا الماضي ، قلّب الموضوع على كافة الأوجه قبل اتخاذ القرار .
ركود عاطفي يجتاحك اليوم ، لا تقلق فلن يطول الأمر حتى يعاود البركان ثورته . الحب القادم سيكون جامحا فلا تحاول تقييده و انما جاريه كي تتمتع بالرومانسية ، ماديا انت في وضع جيد و مستقبل مشرق مع شريك جديد .
برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
لا يمكنك إلا الاستسلام لما يمليه عليك قلبك و مشاعرك ستفرض نفسها عليك و على من حولك . حاول ان تستمتع بالحياة كما هي و ليس كما تريدها انت .قد يمر العمل بمرحلة خمول ، لكنها لن تطول فلا تكن مستعجلا لقطف ثمار عملك . ابتعد عن كل ما يؤذي مشاعرك او قد يدخلك في متاهة لا خروج منها

----------


## شوق المحبة

تــ س ــلمين ح ــبووبة ..


يــ ع ــطيكِ ربي الف ع ــافية عالمـ ج ـهوود الطيب ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

يسلمووووووو 
على طرح الابراج 
ولا عدمناك منك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أهى أهى

إضطرابات صحيه مره وحده

تسلمي اختي

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيتوو ..



تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

ثآنكس hope 

ماننحرم منكـ

كبريآء

----------


## سـلـوان

*ربي يعطيك العــافية..*
*مـا ننحرمش..*

----------


## hope

الله يعاافيكم 

وتسلموو ع الطله ..


*اليوم : 25 / 6 / 2008* 


*الأبراج الشمسية*
برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
لا تثق بعض الأشخاص الذين يخفون نواياهم الحقيقية عنك، لكنّك يمكن - بدون خوف - أن تأتمن أفضل أصدقائك. لا تتخذ أيّ قرار احترافي مهم في الوقت الراهن. حاول معرفة معلومات اكثر حول الطرف الآخر سواء كان في العمل او على صعيد العاطفة المال قادم اليك بشكل مفاجئ لذا كن مستعدا .


برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
اليوم تحس بالمسؤولية تجاه من حولك ، و هذا ما يشعرك بأنك مقيد . لكن هذه المرة مختلفة ، و لن تحسّ كما لو أنّ حريتك تنتهك. قد تتمتّع حتى بأن تكون مسؤولاً. المسؤولية عبئ كبير و لا يمكنك تحمل اكثر من طاقتك كن عقلانيا في تصور الامور عاطفيا انت في وضع سيء اليوم بسبب مشاكل قديمة .  


برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت بحاجة لبعض التأمل و التفكر . لا تبخل على نفسك بالوقت اللازم لوضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح . خذ كامل وقتك في التمعن بالامور و اطلب مشورة من حولك القرار القادم قرار مصيري لا تتسرع في اعطاء رأيك بالموضوع عاطفيا هنالك امل كبير بعلاقة بناءة و وطيدة مع الحبيب استغل هذه الفرصة .


برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
إنك مرح وحسّاس ، و تملك الكثير من الطاقة الآسرة . لا تصرف انتباهك بسهولة عن الأمور المحيطة بك ، و أمعن النظر في كل التفاصيل . الجدية الزائدة في بعض الامور قد تكون مطلوبة في الايام القادمة ، ماليا هنالك تغيير قريب في العمل قد يؤدي الى تغيير السكن صعوبات مالية طفيفة اليوم .


برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
أنت الشخص الذي يفضله الجميع. فتمتّع بجذب كل الانتباه. على العازب أن يستغل هذه الفرصة للارتباط.
أي علاقة أو مشروع متعدد الزوايا اليوم. ادرسه بعناية قبل أن تتخذ القرار . الاصدقاء و العائلة سوف يشكلون مصدر الهام كبير لك استفد من فرصة اللقاء بالحبيب لتعبر له عن مشاعرك كن شجاعا و لا تكتم حبك .


برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
آمل أن تكون في مزاج ملائم للحب ، لأنه وفقاً لما تقوله النجوم فإنك اليوم في أنسب مزاج للحب ، إنها أفكارك الجنسية التي لا يمكن إنكارها الآن . استغل ارتباطك بالحبيب لتقوية علاقتك العاطفية . ماليا انت في وضع مستقر و لا توجد اي مفاجئات على الطريق تحسن في سير العمل يجعلك في وضع جيد .


برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
قُلها بواسطة الأزهار ، لا بل قلها عن طريق قالب كاتو كبير ، أو قلها بخربشة طباشير على طول الجدار الممتد على جانب رصيفها ، فكر لماذا هذا الشعور بالحرية و اللاحدود حين تجري اتصال معها الآن ، و الأهم من ذلك، فقط قلها . لا تجعل نفسك اسير الخوف و الخجل النجوم تنير طريقك اليوم .


برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
هل تعرف عظمة الأفكار التي يمكن أن تأتيك و أنت تغسل الصحون ؟ نظف بيتك اليوم و سيكون مخّك نظيفاً من الأفكار المريبة . خذ وقتك في التفكير بهدوء اكثر ابتعد عن الضغط الزائد لا تذهب بأفكارك بعيدا عن الواقع كي لا تظلم نفسك و من حولك امل كبير بتحول كبير في حياتك يقودك نحو مستقبل مشرق . 


برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
ما تحتاجه للاستقلالية هو القدرة على تجسيد الأمور ، سواء من داخل كل علاقة بين متناقضين على حده، أو من خلال النظر إلى الظروف كمجموعة متكاملة. النظرة الشمولية تعطيك ارتياحا في العمل و قدرة اكبر على تحليل الواقع عاطفيا الحب في خطر عليك المبادرة الى انقاذه و الا ضاع منك .


برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
أنت تكره أن تكون شكاكاً بالآخرين ، لكن بعض الأمور تقول لك أن تختبر هذا الحافز و تتصرف بشكل أكثر حذراً . أنصت إلى هذا الصوت الخافت و لا تمانع من الحصول على بعض الأجوبة المباشرة . لا تثق بالاشخاص لمجرد كونهم يبدون بمظرانيق او لائق و انما كن اكثر واقعية عاطفيا لا تتردد في تغيير الروتين اليومي .


برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
إن الحياة ليست تجربة علمية ، إنها مزيج من الانفعالات و الأحاسيس ، و كل البشر معرضون لأن يخطئوا . الحب طريقك الى النجاح لا تغلق قلبك امام التجارب الجديدة و حاول التعلم من الاخطاء قدر الامكان كي تكسب ود الحبيب ماليا علاقاتك في العمل ليست جيدة حاول ان تكون اكثر موضوعية في تعاطيك مع زملائك .


برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
تتحرك كفراشة لطيفة مما سيخلق لك الفرصة لمواجهة علاقات حب جديدة و جميلة . من جهة أخرى فإنك بالتأكيد تستحقّ بعض الراحة. الحب هو الفرصة الاهم في حياتك كي تغيير الروتين القاتل الذي تعيشه لا تيأس من كون الطرف الآخر متحفظ قليلا على مشاعره لأنه سعبر لك عن حبه قريبا .

----------


## كبرياء

*ههههههههههههههههه أمآ برجي اليوم يضحكـ .. .*


*يسلموووووووووو حوآآري .. << تعودت ع هالاسم << وش دخلك هع*

*ثآآنكس من جد < لآ يطلع من عمـ بس ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يعطيــــــــك ربي ألـــــــف عـــــافيهـ* 

*دمتي بوود ...*

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيج الف عافيه خيتوو .. 



تحياتي

----------


## hope

*تسلموو كلكم ع المرور* 
*كبريااء .. ولو , خدي رااحتش خيتوو*  


*اليوم : 28 / 6 / 2008* 
 


*الأبراج الشمسية*





برج الحمل [21(أذار-مارس-شوال) - 20(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة)] 
جميع من حولك - أصدقاء أَو ربما زملاء عمل - يتوتّرون لأتفه الأسباب. ابق في حالة هدوء. اقترح استراحة في الوقت الذي تراه مناسباً. و ابتعد عن جو العمل ريثما تصبح في وضع نفسي افضل و اترك وقتا للآخرين كي يحسوا بأخطائهم و لاتكن جامدا في تقدير حجم خطأ الآخرين .

برج الثور [21(نيسان-أبريل-ذو القعدة) - 20(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة)] 
ليس هناك سبب لأن تنساق مع التيار و الذي قد يكون قويا او يقود باتجاه خطر ، لكن اعمل بحذر الأشياءَ التي تَشْعر بأنها هامة و التي تحتاجها ، خصوصاً في العمل. يقظتك لوحدها كفيلة بأَنْ تَجْعل الناسَ يَتراجعون. عما كانو يعتقدونه بأنه صحيح عاطفيا انت في حالة انعدام وزن ابتعد عن القلق و ركز على المور المهمة فقط .

برج الجوزاء [21(أيار-مايو-ذو الحجة) - 21(حزيران-يونيو-محرم)] 
أنت على استعداد الآن لتَرتاح و تعيد شحن طاقتك و حيويتك انت في قمة التعب الآن لا تحاول المبالغة في تقدير قوة تحملك فقط اخلد للراحة و الهدوء ، سوف يفتح العالم تحدياً جديداً في طريقكَ هذا التحدي سيتيح لك الامل كي تساهم في بناء مستقبل مشرق و مضيء . العاطفة في ازدهار .

برج السرطان [22(حزيران-يونيو-محرم) - 22(تموز-يوليو-صفر)] 
لا تتخلّى عن عملك الحالي المستقرّ بذريعة أنه لا يناسبك فلن تجد عملا آخر مستقر بهذه السرعة فقط كن واقعيا في تقدير مشاكلك دونما مبالغة . إذا كان والداك مسنين، فإن ذلك سيسبب لك بعض القلق؛ كن متعاطفاً ومتسامحاً معهما. العاطفة الاسرية بحاجة الى بعض الترميم .

برج الأسد [23(تموز-يوليو-صفر) - 22(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1)] 
رحلة صغيرة تقوم بها مع شخص ما ستسمح لك بدعم علاقاتك و باستعادة سكينتك الداخلية لا تتردد في الذهاب بهذه الرحلة بسبب العمل او بسبب عدم الرغبة . أدر ميزانيتك بقدر ما تستطيع من الحزم ، و إلا ستعرف لحظات أليمة . العاطفة مهمة هذه الايام فقط لا تتسبب بمشاكل جانبية لا اهمية لها .

برج العذراء [23(آب-أغسطس-ربيع1) - 22(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2)] 
فكّر مرّتين قبل أن تقرّر إقراض أموالك لأشخاص ليسوا كما يحاولون أن يظهروا فقد تقع في مشكلة صعبة. فيما يتعلّق بالحب ، ستتردّد في الاختيار: سوف لن تعرف حقاً من تحبّ أو الذي تريد أن تحبّه. المهم ان تتريث و تفكر ميلا مساعدة من النجوم ستمدك بالكثير من العون حافظ على روحك المرحة . 

برج الميزان [23(أيلول-سبتمبر-ربيع2) - 22(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1)] 
هذا اليوم ستعرف كيف تستمتع بمنافع الحياة، بأحداثها الصغيرة السعيدة وبهجتها العظيمة، بدون أن تربك نفسك بأسئلة عقيمة لا نهاية لها . لن الاحياة دوامة صعبة عليك ان تعرف كيف تستمتع و ليس ان تفرض عليها ارائك و افكارك او ان ترهق نفسك في معرفة كل كبيرة و صغيرة .

برج العقرب [23(تشرين1-أكتوبر-جمادى1) - 21(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2)] 
ستحتاج إلى بعض الخلوة والهدوء لكي تتأمل في نفسك بشكل أكثر وضوحاً الاخطاء التي تقع بها الآن ناتجة عن تشتت ذهنك و عدم ادراكك لأهمية العمل الموكل اليك حاليا ابتعد عن العصبية او كل ما تجده موترا للأعصاب. فكّر بإتباع حمية متوازنة وأكثر فائدة؛ فكّر أيضاً بممارسة التمارين اليومية؛ وقبل كل شيء، لا تهرع إلى الدواء عند أقل وعكة تصادفك .

برج القوس [22(تشرين2-نوفمبر-جمادى2) - 20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب)] 
حان الوقت لتسأل نفسك إذا كنت تريد أن تتطوّر في مهنتك. أطفالك سيكونون موضوع انتباهك بالكامل. هل ترغب بأن تكون قادراً على ترك عادة سيئة؟ إذا كان الجواب نعم، امتنع ابتداء من اليوم عن التناول المفرط للكافايين ، ووجبات الطعام الثقيلة والكسل.

برج الجدي [20(كانون1-ديسمبر-رجب) - 19(كانون2-يناير-شعبان)] 
عقبات من كلّ الأنواع ستظهر في عملك ناتجة عن حسد بعض الزملاء و اخطاء متراكمة في التعامل مع المدراء ، لكنّك ستنجح في التغلّب عليها. لن تكون في هيئتك المثلى بسبب الكثير من الضغوط في العائلة و العمل ؛ عليك ببعض الراحة و الأكل بعناية عندها ستتحسّن أمورك .

برج الدلو [20(كانون2-يناير-شعبان) - 18(شباط-فبراير-رمضان)] 
رغم بعض العقبات, فرصك للنجاح باستثماراتك تبدو ممتازة انت في وضعك الامثل نفسيا و اجتماعيا ؛ لكن يجب أن لا تقوم بأيّ حركة في مجال عملك قبل أن تدرس السوق بشكل صحيح انت شخص متميز هذه الفترة! على الرغم من جهودك، بالكاد يمكنك أن تهرب من الأوضاع الداخلية. 

برج الحوت [19(شباط-فبراير-رمضان) - 20(أذار-مارس-شوال)]
انتبه لصحتك بمزيد من العناية كل الأطعمة الصحيّة لا تكثر من تناول اللحوم او الزبدة كي لا تزيد و ضعك الصحي سوءأ ، اشرب الكثير من الماء تمرن قليلاً في الهواء الطلق او خارج المدينة. و خذ بعض الوقت أيضا، لتهدئة مخك و للاسترخاء. تكون مرهقاً فقط عندما تترك نفسك على هواها .

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو حوآري ..* 

*ماننح ـرم مجهودكـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عآفيهـ ..* 

*تح ـيآتو ..* 

*كبريآآء*

----------


## أُخرىْ

*يسـلموا..*
*يعطيك العافيه*...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمي حور ع الطرح* 
*الله يعطيج العااافيه*
*بانتظاار المزيد*
*تحياااااااااتي*

----------

